# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/2



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Get rid of my thread, Derek.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

So hold on Miz is getting his rematch tonight? If the title changes hands again thanks to another Rock intervention then i will be very annoyed at another 24 hour or less title reign.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be very happy if The Miz wins the title tonight back but I can't see it happening, I have a funny feeling The Miz will say something to The Rock early on tonight to piss him off then The Rock will cost The Miz or I could be completely wrong.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wait, the rematch is tonight? Can't be ending clean.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel the wwe title match will open up the show.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

No way that The Miz wins the title back tonight. There will probably be some screwy finish so that they can have a blow off match at Over the Limit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Miz: "I want my rematch tonight!"
Cena: "You want your rematch tonight? Well Miami, you wanna see a WWE Title match tonight?!? *Crowd* YAY!
"You got it, Miz!"
Buzz Killington a.k.a The GM: *Beep beep* "Not tonight, at Over The Limit."
*Crowd* BOO!


I'm assuming that's what's gonna happen, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Woo happy birthday Rocky! Can we get a rock concert please?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking forward to tonight, should be great.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I will be marking for Truth to beat the censor buzzer multiple times again tonight.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Former WWE Diva, Lilian Garcia and Hall of Famer, Mae Young are in Miami for Raw tonight, reports PWInsider.

Both will be part of The Rock’s birthday celebration.

from : http://www.diva-dirt.com/2011/05/02/former-diva-and-hall-of-famer-at-raw-tonight/


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aw yeah, Lilian still wants some of the strudel :side:


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

<3 Rocky


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

Wooow Lilian's gonna be there!! I just got more excited


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

have a feeling the big ego of rock is going to try to outshine cena's championship win last night

this night should be a celebration for cena winning the title not the birthday of someone who only bothers to turn up when it suits him.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder if The Rock will heavily be involved in the WWE Title Match or not


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

bboy said:


> have a feeling the big ego of rock is going to try to outshine cena's championship win last night
> 
> this night should be a celebration for cena winning the title not the birthday of someone who only bothers to turn up when it suits him.


:lmao :lmao Oh you funny guy, you.


----------



## urz (Mar 24, 2005)

What's the betting Mae Young will jump out the birthday cake in some way?


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

There's been some rumblings around the web of Coach possibly making an appearance tonight. Well, he just shot those rumors down via twitter.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> have a feeling the big ego of rock is going to try to outshine cena's championship win last night
> 
> this night should be a celebration for cena winning the title not the birthday of someone who only bothers to turn up when it suits him.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Didn't say it earlier but I'm saying it now..Happy Birthday to the greatest SPORTS ENTERTAINER in history. Without the Rock, none of this would be possible. ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Extreme Rules 2011 Review for anyone who needs to catch up before tonight's Raw.

I'm excited to see the fall out from last night. What happens with Punk/Del Rio now that both are without feuds? Rock going to show up or be on satellite? Can the Miz regain the belt? Can't wait to see.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

No Coach?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Didn't say it earlier but I'm saying it now..Happy Birthday to the greatest SPORTS ENTERTAINER in history. Without the Rock, none of this would be possible. ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


This.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wonder what the over/under is for the number of "CENA IS CHAMPION AGAIN? PISS! MOAN! PISS! MOAN!" posts on here tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If they just give Rocky a mic and some time this should be great. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

WWE issued the following press release ahead of Monday's Raw episode. BusinessWire.com.

*STAMFORD, Conn.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--WWE (NYSE:WWE) today announced that it will host the biggest party to celebrate our country’s patriotism on “Monday Night Raw” airing live on USA at 9 p.m. ET from American Airlines Arena in Miami.

It is fitting that WWE celebrate this historic day in our country’s ongoing fight against terrorism, as WWE SmackDown® was the first public assembly after the tragedy of September 11th, taking place live from Houston on September 13, 2001.

As part of tonight’s show, WWE will replay Superstar John Cena announcing the news about Osama Bin Laden to the crowd at last night’s Extreme Rules pay-per-view in which the crowd spontaneously chanted U-S-A.*


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW!
http://www.wwe.com/inside/raw-patriotism


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I've seen Pictures of The Rocks birthday cake, the smoke from the candles spells out "Sting"!!!1!!!1


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to RAW tonight to see the Rock's birthday celebration. 

If the Miz is asking for his rematch for the WWE Title, that will end in a DQ finish, which results in the blow off match between the Miz and Cena at Over The Limit.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone seen the Mick Foley and Dixie Carter at RAW rumour haha.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The Miz will have his rematch but Morrison had the match won and Truth made a statement so i would to see a fatal 4 way at Over The Limit.

Cena/Miz/Truth/Jomo World title match


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Nah, OTL will have Miz/Cena and Truth/Morrison in singles, the Truth/Morrison may be a #1 contender match. I'm expecting Miz to win it back by Summerslam with Morrison the #1 contender heading into Summerslam.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Anyone seen the Mick Foley and Dixie Carter at RAW rumour haha.


Yes and it was closed.

But seriously if Mick was seriously in a segment with Rock tonight it prob would have drawn at least a 6.0.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

bboy said:


> have a feeling the big ego of rock is going to try to outshine cena's championship win last night
> 
> this night should be a celebration for cena winning the title not the birthday of someone who only bothers to turn up when it suits him.


:lmao


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Look for Cena to actually win, with his red, white and blue outfit, since WWE is being patriotic tonight.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Didn't say it earlier but I'm saying it now..Happy Birthday to the greatest SPORTS ENTERTAINER in history. Without the Rock, none of this would be possible. ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


Lucky theres loads better wrestlers then.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Kun10 said:


> Lucky theres loads better wrestlers then.


Too bad wrestling is dead in the WWE for any of that to matter again


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

siavash said:


> WOW!
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/raw-patriotism


OMFG you americans make me feel sick. How fuckin cringe do you wanna make a show? I sure as hell dont wanna watch a bunch of Americans stick their asses any deeper in they ass then it already is. USA chants lmao *throws up*


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Bday ROCK!!!! I came back to this shitty program for you!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Haiti Kid said:


> WWE issued the following press release ahead of Monday's Raw episode. BusinessWire.com.
> 
> STAMFORD, Conn.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--WWE (NYSE:WWE) today announced that it will host the biggest party to celebrate our country’s patriotism on “Monday Night Raw” airing live on USA at 9 p.m. ET from American Airlines Arena in Miami.
> 
> ...


Congratulations I guess. 

Does the creative team also write the press releases? 

Well apparently they are using Mae Young to jump out of a birthday cake tonight. 

I´d rather see the Rock roll some footage from back in the day 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzJkyn9TBiQ

Rock always knew it. The day the Captain was born. How awesome would it be, if Rock called out the Creepy Little Bastard to celebrate with him. That is how you put the title over.


----------



## Mal (Jun 30, 2009)

So here is how I see it. They have a bunch of military members in the ring leading the fans in the singing of the national anthem celebrating Osama being "Brought to Justice" and then the arena suddenly goes dark...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> OMFG you americans make me feel sick. How fuckin cringe do you wanna make a show? I sure as hell dont wanna watch a bunch of Americans stick their asses any deeper in they ass then it already is. USA chants lmao *throws up*


Could you possibly be a bigger hypocrite? You watch an American wrestling brand of an American company, in an American city and complain when something like this happens. GTFO


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Muhammad Hussan to make an appearance tonight


----------



## LocoLuchador (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats Cena!...on 10th HW Title.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> Could you possibly be a bigger hypocrite? You watch an American wrestling brand of an American company, in an American city and complain when something like this happens. GTFO


Wrong because I dont watch this crap. Only when Rock appears. I dont mind a little self patriotism, thats all good but puh-lease do they gotta make 95% of there viewers cringe?

Yes we get it, USA IS THE SHIT< WE THE BESTEST NO ONE CAN FUCK WITH US USA USA USA FUCK WITH US AND DIE BITCHESSSS!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

YOU DID DIS JAWN.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

fuck the usa usa bollocks

I really do not want to see this bullshit patriotism shit. Seriously americans really piss me off sometimes with their uneducated patriotism


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Wrong because I dont watch this crap. Only when Rock appears. I dont mind a little self patriotism, thats all good but puh-lease do they gotta make 95% of there viewers cringe?
> 
> Yes we get it, USA IS THE SHIT< WE THE BESTEST NO ONE CAN FUCK WITH US USA USA USA FUCK WITH US AND DIE BITCHESSSS!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

bboy said:


> fuck the usa usa bollocks
> 
> I really do not want to see this bullshit patriotism shit. Seriously americans really piss me off sometimes with their uneducated patriotism


Didn't your favourite wrestler start the USA chants last night, or was that somehow the Rock's fault as well?


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

bboy said:


> have a feeling the big *charisma* of rock *will* outshine cena's championship win last night


Fixed.



bboy said:


> this night should be a celebration for cena winning the title not the birthday of someone who only bothers to turn up when it suits him.


Yey lets all celebrate another borefest excuse of a reign with super Cena who will hog up all the spotlight and not put anyone over. This title win does absolutely *NOTHING* for that fucker, or the company.

Punk should be champion and nobody else.


----------



## LocoLuchador (Mar 31, 2011)

10 titles is enough to celebrate.

I really don't care about some birthday party....men don't care about birthdays.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Cena with an unclean win, Miz wins some sort of match to face Cena at OTL, Miz loses and that's the end of the Miz-Cena feud.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

LocoLuchador said:


> 10 titles is enough to celebrate.
> 
> I really don't care about some birthday party....men don't care about birthdays.


You should care though, considering you've only had 12 of them.

10 scripted titles don't matter either.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

jm99 said:


> Didn't your favourite wrestler start the USA chants last night, or was that somehow the Rock's fault as well?


He just made an announcement he didn't laugh and chant loudly celebrating

Word to the yanks organising parties and going crazy celebrating, don't forget the bloodshed which has taken 10 years to find Osama. The thousands of innocent people dying (soldiers and civilians) to "catch" this man. 

And now Bin Laden is dead? And the proof is where? 

Obama's birth certificate scandal seems to have been conveniently forgotten. And hey we got an election coming up soon so this will do wonders for Obama there. 

Just convenient Osama has been "killed" when he has been. And you Americans chant USA USA without questioning a damn thing. Makes me laugh.

Anyway I can't be bothered to stay up tonight, I predict a boring 30 minute promo from the rock telling us it's his birthday. Seriously who gives a shit? Oh and where has he been the last 7 years? Why no celebrating rock birthday in the last 7 years rock?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lordsofpain.net said:


> -- Rap musician Pitbull and the Miami Heat dancers are scheduled to perform on Raw.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...t_On_Raw_Rapper_To_Perform_Lilian_Garcia.html

Yeah, they're really giving me more reasons not to watch than watch.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

bboy said:


> He just made an announcement he didn't laugh and chant loudly celebrating
> 
> Word to the yanks organising parties and going crazy celebrating, don't forget the bloodshed which has taken 10 years to find Osama. The thousands of innocent people dying (soldiers and civilians) to "catch" this man.
> 
> ...


Are you a fucking moron? Obama produced his birth certificate, or do you really know nothing?

The proof of his death is DNA evidence.

I'm not american either, I just found your post hypocritical when you complained about USA chants in one post, then praise the man who starts them in another.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I wonder what song Pitbull will sing??,"I know you want me"as Rock comes out would be nice lol!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> He just made an announcement he didn't laugh and chant loudly celebrating
> 
> Word to the yanks organising parties and going crazy celebrating, don't forget the bloodshed which has taken 10 years to find Osama. The thousands of innocent people dying (soldiers and civilians) to "catch" this man.
> 
> ...


Good night.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

bboy said:


> He just made an announcement he didn't laugh and chant loudly celebrating
> 
> Word to the yanks organising parties and going crazy celebrating, don't forget the bloodshed which has taken 10 years to find Osama. The thousands of innocent people dying (soldiers and civilians) to "catch" this man.
> 
> ...


And if anybody ever wanted to know why bboy shouldn't be taken seriously, bingo. Here you are.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

bboy said:


> He just made an announcement he didn't laugh and chant loudly celebrating
> 
> Word to the yanks organising parties and going crazy celebrating, don't forget the bloodshed which has taken 10 years to find Osama. The thousands of innocent people dying (soldiers and civilians) to "catch" this man.
> 
> ...


I don't care that you're a Cena mark and blindly defend him. But you really shouldn't ever talk politics again. Do yourself a favor and stick to wrestling.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

^I agree!,"HHS"


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena's going to eat some hate tonight.

Why do people reply all angry to bboy? He's quite clearly a troll. A successful one though as he seems to be reeling you all in.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Too many limes! Too many limes!....Oh Wait!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

99% certain things tonight - Mysterio wins WHOEVER he faces. Cena/Miz = Non clean finish. Cole continues to ruin Raw being a knob. CM Punk loses. Kong squash match. JR recieves an ankle lock.



JoseBxNYC said:


> Too many limes! Too many limes!....Oh Wait!


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

So they're not doing the Rock birthday celebration, and instead are doing some lame rah-rah "patriotism" show for all the ******** to sop up like so much gravy with their biscuits? Lame.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Donny Bono said:


> So they're not doing the Rock birthday celebration, and instead are doing some lame rah-rah "patriotism" show for all the ******** to sop up like so much gravy with their biscuits? Lame.


They are.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Typical USA. Celebrating the enemy's death at the expense of thousands of deaths and kids being caught in cross fires.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't know about where you guys live but the commercials showing on my USA Network are about as gay as the shake weight commercial


----------



## LocoLuchador (Mar 31, 2011)

I think the WWE knew that they made a mistake with this birthday party crap. This is a wrestling show with a majority of the demographics being male...a b-day party?...really?!

In the last minute of things they decided to put the strap on Cena.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hey guys hows it going nxt sucks


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LocoLuchador said:


> I think the WWE knew that they made a mistake with this birthday party crap. This is a wrestling show with a majority of the demographics being male...a b-day party?...really?!
> 
> In the last minute of things they decided to put the strap on Cena.


It's THE ROCK's birthday party.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

LocoLuchador said:


> I think the WWE knew that they made a mistake with this birthday party crap. This is a wrestling show with a majority of the demographics being male...a b-day party?...really?!
> 
> In the last minute of things they decided to put the strap on Cena.


I'd rather have a birthday party for the Rock rather than the celebration of someone's death. If I wanted to see that I'd watch Fox News or something.


----------



## LocoLuchador (Mar 31, 2011)

Imagine the epic-ness of Cena coming to the Rock's fake hometown and raising the belt.

"The Champ is here...."

I love it.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

i could care less what the occasion is, the fact that the rock is there makes me wanna watch tonight. And i dont mind the showing of the cena thing, looked pretty cool when i saw it later. and being a native new yorker, your damn right im happy we got bin laden. guy deserves to burn in hell, as far as im concerned.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

bboy said:


> He just made an announcement he didn't laugh and chant loudly celebrating
> 
> Word to the yanks organising parties and going crazy celebrating, don't forget the bloodshed which has taken 10 years to find Osama. The thousands of innocent people dying (soldiers and civilians) to "catch" this man.
> 
> ...


And you know that, how? You live here? Right. Trust me, there are many people here demanding evidence/proof.

I'm pretty confident the man is dead seeing as how it was covered by news sources everywhere and addressed by Obama. That kind of shit doesn't happen everyday. And don't come at me with a conspiracy theory because they're all BS. Conspiracies can be created from anything for anything.

And as for Raw, why the fuck do you watch? To bitch? :lmao


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

WASUP GUYS !!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Gotta start coming on here again. Miss you guys


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

LocoLuchador said:


> I think the WWE knew that they made a mistake with this birthday party crap. This is a wrestling show with a majority of the demographics being male...a b-day party?...really?!
> 
> In the last minute of things they decided to put the strap on Cena.


Yeah, too bad this "birthday party crap" will get the highest ratings of any Raw of the last 2-3 years.

Rock's haters (N)


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LocoLuchador said:


> Imagine the epic-ness of Cena coming to the Rock's fake hometown and raising the belt.
> 
> "The Champ is here...."
> 
> I love it.


*NOBODY feed the troll. NOBODY.*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

here we go


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

here we go


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOT!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol, they went there.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

They're mentioning it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Seriously? Starting with Bush?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wow didnt expect this.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

OMFG really?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

September 11th really why do we need to see this inside job for?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I want Foley tonight and I don't give a fuck.


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

-_- interesting way to start raw


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

wtf bush


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They should have just left this alone. I know it's a big deal, but please...


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Quite surprised they did this.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Is this a ****ing pisstake?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

did you expect them not to mention it???


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Bush... hell yeah


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this really fucking necessary?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tonight Vince will reveal that the coma was just a cover to explain his absence. He was actually the one who killed Osama, but was undercover when he did it. He then cut an awesome promo.

IT WAS ME OSAMA! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is a joke, honestly.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

boy i remember that smackdown


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm quite relieved that we just won the war of terrorism.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They just showed Rock and Vince and JBL back when they all had hair.

Somebody got a haaaaircut.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> OMFG you americans make me feel sick. How fuckin cringe do you wanna make a show? I sure as hell dont wanna watch a bunch of Americans stick their asses any deeper in they ass then it already is. USA chants lmao *throws up*


Its an American company run by Americans. shut the fuck up


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lex Luger better show up tonight


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bush is NOT ratings.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I remember that show


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you think Vince will come out?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't see the point in this, sure he's dead but terrorism isn't over, far from it.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

U.S.A !!!!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

That _was_ a great show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

why said:


> boy i remember that smackdown


Yea it was a great show.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

they will NEVER take our wrasslin'!!!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> This is a joke, honestly.


turn the shit off then, it's an American show so deal with it


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HullKogan said:


> Its an American company run by Americans. shut the fuck up


You are the best.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh hai Lillian.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Lilians lookin FOINE


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wtf is this american shite


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

That was actually a great little video package.... the hate is undeserved.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I swear who on the WWE braintrust thinks that being the first to be back to regular TV after 9/11 is something to brag about. :no:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lilian is back tonight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FCUK YES!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_She's back_


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Marking out for Lilian Garcia.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LILIAN!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, at least we get to see Lillian again...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Yay! Lillian!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Lillian looks different in the face


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lillian is like a bottle of fine wine. getting better with age.


----------



## Beram Kayal (May 2, 2011)

I'd mark if Laden came out


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Lilian Garcia. She's not even an American


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lilian looks hot.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Lillian!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Why are you people bitching about them bringing this up?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

LILLIAN!!!

Forum crash in 3... 2.... 1.......


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

mark out moment for Lillian...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Lillian came for the Peoples Strudel


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Fuckkkkkk.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Lillian


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Donny Bono said:


> I'd rather have a birthday party for the Rock rather than the celebration of someone's death. If I wanted to see that I'd watch Fox News or something.


Or CNN, or MSNBC.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

I love Lillian


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Jordo said:


> wtf is this american shite


I think you would be better off watching sponge bob


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

They're probably gonna talk more about Bin Ladins death than Rocky's birthday...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this is great and all, but in the grand scheme of things, its just ONE GUY...of many, many who do and want to do horrible things to people. but it is kinda cool the wwe is taking the time to do this..i dont really have an issue with it. i mean...it beats hornswaggle


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

U GO LILLIAN.


----------



## bigtimejad (Feb 17, 2010)

hopefully a heel interrupts this shit.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Jordo said:


> wtf is this american shite


Seriously? Shut the fuck up.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Lillian's still got it


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Do America think it's all over now? Seriously, doing this sort of shit is only going to make terrorists determined to fuck you up even more.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Guys.... this was an historic moment


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

She always kills it. Great performer, and super hot.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AMERICA FUCK YEAH!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

That smackdown episode is a relic of time gone by. When WWF was GOOD.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jorge Suarez said:


> Lilian Garcia. She's not even an American


dont have to be born in america to be an american


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Lillian Garcia gives me chills.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is embarrassing


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Love Lillian. And **** me what a voice.

That being said this is a garbage theme, just stay away. Miz has no chance of going over tonight with this BS (Not that he ever did)


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

She wants the people's strudel.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

cue hassan's music


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Why celebrate Bin Laden's death with a dying cat?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Obama should come out to "Real American" like he did at the Correspondent's dinner.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

lillian is chunkier, but still good voice


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Are people seriously bitching about this?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> turn the shit off then, it's an American show so deal with it


You'd think only Americans died, you'd think a war was won. Nothing has changed, a man who wasn't even in control has died, the terrorists are still out their and they are just itching to find another target.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

EDIT - Nevermind.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

I want to see JBL lol, he better make an appearance.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Was this really necessary? The opening video package would've covered it just fine.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

USA USA USA. Chills.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

damn, Lillian has quite a voice on her.

USA USA


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Liniert said:


>


..okay dude I'll be totally honest that isn't funny to the least bit.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

Vince McMahon is such a *******, I swear.. smh. Only if people knew the truth..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lilian pop of the night


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ElTerrible said:


> I swear who on the WWE braintrust thinks that being the first to be back to regular TV after 9/11 is something to brag about. :no:


They were the first major sporting event or public gathering to occur after 9/11. It actually is a pretty big deal.

Everybody needs to get the fuck over it, it's an American based company with the show taking place in America on what is being considered a pretty massive historical day for the country. God forbid a little patriotism get shown. Is it over the top? Sure, but get the fuck over it.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> dont have to be born in america to be an american


Ain't that the fuckin truth...


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Did I miss the part where patriotism stopped being an A1 priority for the WWE? This was 100% expected. If it wasn't Rock's birthday, they would've done an entire episode about it.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow. Shes still got it.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

USA! USA!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

and now it starts wtf just because of a fake death of bin laden


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I hope she's only back for this.
How cringeworthy


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Now that Osama is dead maybe tonight we will see the return of Muhammed Hassan.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

is rock a member of raw or something?


hated the new intro tbh


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

FANTASTIC opening. Crowd is HOT tonight!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lillians about to get wet.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

All you idiots bashing this American pride stuff GTFO...remember it's Anerica that saves England's ass always.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay. First Raw I've been home for in a while.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Hot Crowd tonight


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, we're gonna have half an hour of people bickering about this.

Shut up and watch the wrasslin'. You fucking pack of numpties.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

jesus.

It only took 6 minutes people. The world killed a genocidal maniac, and Americans can't even celebrate?

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> That smackdown episode is a relic of time gone by. When WWF was GOOD.


But not by much. The Invasion Storyline was 1 giant turd.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Jordo said:


> this is embarrassing



quit trying to troll.

LOL you're a fucking idiot. and David Otunga sucks cock.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The immediate descent into fist-pumping Americana probably spoiled whatever class that had established.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Jorge Suarez said:


> Lilian Garcia. She's not even an American


yes she is


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

timfly said:


> cue hassan's music


Can you imagine? :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"The Tauntician" said:


> Was this really necessary? The opening video package would've covered it just fine.


A great video package and the anthem. And you still complain?

It's a sorry world.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Y2J Problem said:


> I hope she's only back for this.
> How cringeworthy


Hell no. We need some Rock-Lilian segments.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RKOIsmail said:


> Vince McMahon is such a *******, I swear.. smh. Only if people knew the truth..


We just killed the biggest terrorist in the world. Shut up.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I Fucking knew it


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

XxPunkxX said:


> ..okay dude I'll be totally honest that isn't funny to the least bit.


Yeah it is


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Come on Rock_


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Do America think it's all over now? Seriously, doing this sort of shit is only going to make terrorists determined to fuck you up even more.


Shut the f*ck up and turn off Raw and put Al Jerzera TV if you hate it so much.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yes!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Is it just me or does that picture of the Miz make him look like a five year old?


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

ok. im a proud american. i served 4 years in the USAF. etc etc..... but this shit is too much. Come on man. This is an entertainment venue. not a political forum. I do not want this entire show to be marred by referencing the Bin Laden death or USA chants at every turn. Its just too much man.

i was honestly hoping that right in the middle of the USA chants shit would just go AWWWWEEEESOME! and miz would ruin some shit


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Lilian Garcia and The Rock are both there. If there is no strudel talk, this is a wasted opportunity.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

America! Fuck Yeah, so lick my butt and suck on my balls!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Do America think it's all over now? Seriously, doing this sort of shit is only going to make terrorists determined to fuck you up even more.


Contrary to popular belief, we aren't that stupid. Obviously the war on terror isn't over. Now hush up and enjoy Raw. If you can...


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

THE ROCK


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RCOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ROCK


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Roky' Roky Roky Roky


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

ROCKY!!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

king of scotland said:


> LOL you're a fucking idiot. and David Otunga sucks cock.


jordo is an ignorant piece of shit ignore that bitch


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

from Lillian to The Great One!!!!!


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

THE GREAT ONE HAS ARRIVED.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm expecting this to be pretty good.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Seriously, those who are complaining about the way they opened the show, shut up. Just, shut up. If you aren't old or mature enough to understand, then you shouldn't be here, discussing that.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Why are people bitching about Lillian Garcia


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Really, saying fuck America? I'm not even American but it's clear that Laden's death will bring closure to all the people affected by 9/11, the war is FAR from over, but a lot of Americans think it is, let them have their moment.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Is it just me, or does it seem like Rock doesn't get a very big pop anymore?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I got a feeling this forum is going to crash alot tonight..what's the over under


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Happy birthday to ya'...


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Horrible crowd


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Please Hassan return!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pretty shitty crowd reaction for The Rock. In his hometown too. This might be a dreadful night.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FINALLY....you know the rest


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Jordo said:


> and now it starts wtf just because of a fake death of bin laden


Right...him getting shot in the head is fake...just stop.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

DDP.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> You'd think only Americans died, you'd think a war was won. Nothing has changed, a man who wasn't even in control has died, the terrorists are still out their and they are just itching to find another target.


that man planned an attack that killed thousands, terroized millions, and brought down our economy pretty much. changed our way of life. its like if your best friend got killed, youd be happy in some way if the murderer was found and brought to justice

GO WWE! GO ROCK! GO AMERICA!

Rock wins the WWE Title tonight


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Rock looks like he's in ring gear.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rocky! Rocky! Rocky!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miami is fire


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I always knew there were dumb people on this forum, but i never knew how many there were until tonight.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

o god, first the patriotism crap, now rock... not the best start. hopefully cena heels on him


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

His entrances are so corny now.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok people let's just get it out of the way.

These geeks getting on here to criticize the moments on the show that pay tribute to the USA? Trolls. Just trolls.

So let them troll and don't you waste your time with them. Just sad, pathetic dorks yearning for attention.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

THE U!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

THE U!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Please Hassan return!


He'd be happy about Bin Laden being dead. Most of the arab world is.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like Rock doesn't get a very big pop anymore?


I think they just hold Raw in bigger arenas than they did before so it doesn't sound as loud, still louder than the rest of the roster though.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Pretty shitty crowd reaction for The Rock. In his hometown too. This might be a dreadful night.


Probably just can't hear over the music....


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Shut the f*ck up and turn off Raw and put Al Jerzera TV if you hate it so much.


Truth hurts.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL so funny to see The Rock doing the Miami area code

Montel Vontavious Rock!!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Rocky!

But yeah...the audience doesn't seem very into it. They're almost silent.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

In reference to the guy who said USA always saves England's ass, what world do you live in? Turning up to a war late doesn't give you the right preach that you saved any one.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Lilian had better pop than Roky.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Are they in a library? Garbage ass crowd.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

IF YA SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Seriously? Shut the fuck up.


agreed


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr.English said:


> Really, saying fuck America? I'm not even American but it's clear that Laden's death will bring closure to all the people affected by 9/11, the war is FAR from over, but a lot of Americans think it is, let them have their moment.


This. 

Thank you. Really we shouldn't celebrate the killing of anyone, but when you mastermind and fund the killing of thousands of innocent people.. well don't expect the paddy wagon to come pick you up nicely and loosen the cuffs when booked.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Just enjoy the show peeps . Superstars from Raw and Smackdown are here. We might see our new WHC.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miami have the worst ****ing fans in the ****ing world


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lillian came back for some birthday strudel


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Great One*


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lawler over-selling just a tad maybe or......


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

We have such great crowds here.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn Rock! How long does it take to get to the ring?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hear he's a fucking badass in Fast Five, and it's making an insane amount of money. Good for you, Rocky.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Yeah it is


No its not, its fucking disrespectful, joking about something that involved over 3000 innocents dying. Take your bullshit somewhere else, this thread does not need it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY.


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> In reference to the guy who said USA always saves England's ass, what world do you live in? Turning up to a war late doesn't give you the right preach that you saved any one.


This


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

America>Canada/UK

now quit bitching and know your role.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow. Stfu with "the crowd sucks".


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Miami have the worst ****ing fans in the ****ing world


lol. this is true. in sports too.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> In reference to the guy who said USA always saves England's ass, what world do you live in? Turning up to a war late doesn't give you the right preach that you saved any one.


But England is the bad guys, haven't you seen that Patriot movie with Mel Gibson?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rock looks leaner. Probably started his summer cut.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

will94 said:


> They were the first major sporting event or public gathering to occur after 9/11. It actually is a pretty big deal.


That is nothing to brag about. That is the most self-centered bitch move I have ever seen. Does the idiot realize there might be children sitting in front of the TV that lost their parents on 9/11, who don´t give a flying fuck what a heroic moment Vince had two days later by simply airing a fuckin TV show.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, Rock looks more jacked up than he ever was!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

We need Bookah on commentary RIGHT DERE...

Don't know what you guys are hearing this crowd isn't bad at all


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Someone's surely going to interrupt Rock.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Why is he so overwhelmed?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, this crowd is really dead. You guys are nuts.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Miami have the worst ****ing fans in the ****ing world


Known fact


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

awesome tank top


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lol at everyone saying the crowd sucks


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor Crowd


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Florida tends to have the worst crowds in American professional sports, so this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So lilian got a bigger pop right? lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WE WANT FOLEY


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I automatically revert back to being a 9 year old when Rocky is on screen.

ROCKY, ROCKY, ROCKY.....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WE GOT EM!


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

pop yo.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> A great video package and the anthem. And you still complain?
> 
> It's a sorry world.


I was happy the instant I heard Osama was dead last night, I have no qualms with people dancing in the streets over it, but there's no reason that Lilian needed to sing the national anthem at the beginning of the show that I actually wanted to see.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

WE GOT HIM !!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

WE GOT HIM


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE GOT HIM!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg the rock is there oh my, he has finnaly got away from promoting


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Punk or Del Rio to interfere.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Rock looks leaner. Probably started his summer cut.





JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Jesus, Rock looks more jacked up than he ever was!


:lmao

Two posts apart.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I was watching Uncle Buck on one of the movie channels, lost track of time, and tuned in just in time to see THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK!!! 

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Rock's movie just opened as the highest grossing weekend of the year thus far. Rock made more in three days than Cena will make all year.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

WE GOT HIM


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

we?


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Can you imagine the pop Obama would get right now?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Rock doing what he does best, keeping the crowd in the palm of his hand. Damn right we got em.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WE GOT HIM!

After 10 years of searching.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WE GOT HIM YEEEEEYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

DAMN RIGHT 

WE GOT HIM!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This Raw's been laden with Osama references.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> But England is the bad guys, haven't you seen that Patriot movie with Mel Gibson?


Yeah that film was as accurate as me saying I'm the Rock. Also you rebels wouldn't of won at all if you didn't have two other nations doing it for you.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Half black guys hate Bin Laden. Obama and Rock representing.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> Florida tends to have the worst crowds in American professional sports, so this doesn't surprise me.


Yeah, cause the crowd at wrestlemania 25 was so bad....


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> I hear he's a fucking badass in Fast Five, and it's making an insane amount of money. Good for you, Rocky.


Yeah Fast Five was awesome, glad it's doing well in the box office.

Crowd chanting Rocky after being dead during his entrance...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cheap pop is cheap


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol @ the foreigners who are bitching

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok this is dreadful

Nobody cares


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

If Randy Orton read what some of you guys are saying, he would say Stupid Stupid Stupid.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WE GOT HIM!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> This Raw's been laden with Osama references.


Ok. Now that was funny.

DAMN PROUD TO BE AN AMERICAN! ALWAYS!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the rock ermmm you got fuck all he aint dead


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

GOT HIM.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

This was a horrible fucking idea, and here's why: When the WWE broadcasted after the 9/11 attacks, it was during a time that was fresh after a horrible national tragedy. It displayed unity, patriotism, and entertainment at a time when we Americans desperately needed to feel good, and forget a bit about the horrors that occured. Verdict: GOOD THING.

Osama Bin Ladin was a fucking monster that needed to be destroyed. EXCELLENT JOB. No on will dispute that for a moment. However It is NOT the place of the WWE to organize a day of celebration over the fact that a man had to be killed. This is not only in incrdibly bad taste, it places the lives of its employees at risk. These very public personalities are basically being seen gloating in a very public display that has the potential to be galvanizing to the enemies of the West. This isn't the first time that Vince Macmahon has done shit like this, but I find it REEEEEEEAL interesting that Skidmarks over at Tough enough got his ass thrown out for constantly repeating old mistakes over and over again, but a fucking billionaire tycoon will happily jump face first into shit over and over again without ever considering the consequences of it. First the Own Broadcast, then the Benoit broadcast, and now this. Macmahon needs to grow some goddamn brainds. Verdict: BAD THING.


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> But England is the bad guys, haven't you seen that Patriot movie with Mel Gibson?


hahahaha. i know right. and Benjaman Martin was the real general who turned the tide of the american revoloution ..... and he stole Cornwallis' dogs.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

osama screwed osama chants.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> WE GOT HIM!
> 
> After 10 years of searching.


Your country didn't do jack shit except hype up a boring ass wedding...


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I hope the Rock ad libs and puts over Obama just to piss Vince off


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the pledge of allegience


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

ARe we going to say the pledge


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

magcynic said:


> Can you imagine the pop Obama would get right now?


lol did you see the party outside the white house last night?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

What an awful start.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Pledge is a bit much.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

No one works the crowd like the Rock!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

One nation, under Rock.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

people must have crappy streams, this crowd is red hot!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rock is pulling out all the cheap pop tactics tonight lol.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

AWESOME!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Every time someone says "We Got Him," I can't help but think of Randy Marsh on South Park


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> Yeah that film was as accurate as me saying I'm the Rock. Also you rebels wouldn't of won at all if you didn't have two other nations doing it for you.


Seriously fuck off with this talk and focus on the show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This show needs more Truth.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nothing gets the crowd on your side like a little patriotism


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Do the yanks ever stop talking about their country?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Rock and Obama are the only people who can make the Pledge cool


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THE PEOPLE'S PLEDGE!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> WE GOT HIM!
> 
> After 10 years of searching.


More like 2

it didn't start in earnest till we got some one fucking competent in charge


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TripleG said:


> I was watching Uncle Buck on one of the movie channels, lost track of time, and tuned in just in time to see THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK!!!
> 
> ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!


what a film


----------



## holla_at_a_playa (Jan 8, 2004)

cringeee


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll admit I'm not patriotic, but I hope they won't be doing this all night


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

La Resistance to come out.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Holy Shit! Rock just did the Pledge of Allegiance? My respect level for the old egomaniac just jumped up a little bit.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Rock is pulling out all the cheap pop tactics tonight lol.


Mick Foley is on his way then.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This show needs more Truth.


The Zookeepah needs a Bull.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

This is stupid


CUE - AWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESOMEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MENUDO :lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

wooooooooowww that pic....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Your country didn't do jack shit except hype up a boring ass wedding...


damn straight!!!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Can we move onto I dunno something to do with WWE?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i don't remember getting anyone. cue someone else's music please.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

They can get as patriotic as they want tonight. Everyone hating on America, shut the fuck up, and leave.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Yeah that film was as accurate as me saying I'm the Rock. Also you rebels wouldn't of won at all if you didn't have two other nations doing it for you.


Really? Are we really going to go there? If you want the colonies back, come get them


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Now would be the perfect time to re-sign Muhammad Hassan


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

COME BACK TO ME!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Rock is sweating hard lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"HIS WANNABE RAP MUSIC" will hit right now lol...


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Starting with the pie jokes. Brilliant.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol Rocky still loves pie


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Vintage Rock!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my way beyond pg


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Can't believe you guys are complaining. lol but its expected.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Booze said:


> Do the yanks ever stop talking about their country?


Get used to it, fucker. We just killed the biggest terrorist in the world. Same guy that bombed one of your buses a few years ago. Show some damn respect like we did for your shitty wedding.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao Rock


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

That's far from an afro Rock!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

God damn some people bitch just to bitch.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> Yeah that film was as accurate as me saying I'm the Rock. Also you rebels wouldn't of won at all if you didn't have two other nations doing it for you.


Humour or humor (see spelling differences) is the tendency of particular cognitive experiences to provoke laughter and provide amusement.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Amazing start to Raw.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Respect to America...but respect to the other countries involved too. 

The Rock is awesome. He makes WWE watchable.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ElTerrible said:


> That is nothing to brag about. That is the most self-centered bitch move I have ever seen. Does the idiot realize there might be children sitting in front of the TV that lost their parents on 9/11, who don´t give a flying fuck what a heroic moment Vince had two days later by simply airing a fuckin TV show.


Clearly, you do not grasp the concept here chief.

It wasn't just "airing a TV show." They went out live, not taped, in an arena 2 days after the terrorist attacks, at the request of the president telling the nation to "get back to normal life" and put on a show before a sold out crowd while all over the country other sporting events were shut down and the nation was pretty much at a standstill. It was a symbol that the country was going to return to business as usual.

Yea, WWE likes to toot their own horn a lot, but that was actually a moment to do it on. But it appears that you're either too dense or just ignorant to understand it.

Do I wanna see this? Not really. Do I think it's total overkill? Absolutely. But it's understandable why they are doing this.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Your country didn't do jack shit except hype up a boring ass wedding...


Our country did not give an absolute fuck about the wedding, so you can't really use that, we take the piss out of the royal family as much as every other country. But you taking this seriously as some sort of victory is hilarious.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Sheep said:


> La Resistance to come out.


I'd Mark


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Booze said:


> Do the yanks ever stop talking about their country?


Fuck off, your country would be doing the same thing if the WWE was based in your country and you wouldn't be complaining at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm already over him. Didn't think it would happen this fast.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

when the rock says pie does he mean pussy?


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*I'm from Denmark, and even I got goosebumps when he started the Pledge of Allegiance.*


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock gets sweaty quick now.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did he really just use a Gameplan line? :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

luckily kids don't know the real meaning of pie


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The crowd isn't red hot. This forum is loaded with Rock apologists and excuse makers though.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Y2J Problem said:


> What an awful start.


True that, best moment so far was spotting your Franklin avatar, so props for that.

Dick and eating pussy jokes already, it's cool and that but there's literally nothing happening. Has anyone mentioned the two World Title changes last night yet? I may have stopped listening a while back.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he just quoted The Game Plan.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

W>C said:


> God damn some people bitch just to bitch.


Fucking exactly.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

why does education get heat? :lmao


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL GM


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The Rock is amazing.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

SAVE US TRUTH.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

sickofcena said:


> when the rock says pie does he mean pussy?




*Facepalm*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck this makes me cringe at being american. Is something wrong with me? I mean, everyone is so DICKISHLY patriotic that it must be the right move.....right?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Everyone's famous troll.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

FUCK YOU COLE


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Crowd is looooooooud!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RAW GM


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

COLE!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Seriously fuck off with this talk and focus on the show.


I'm finding responding here more entertaining than hearing all this pomp. You know why the USA has such a bad image compared to others who, despite taking part in the same activities as the USA? It's because of this, should learning to be a bit more reserved.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

iPads are Un-American


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

FUCK YOU SERIOUSLY FUCK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

it's official, there is nothing on the internet I won't masturbate to


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

THANK GOD FOR THE ANON GM.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

sickofcena said:


> when the rock says pie does he mean pussy?


Yes


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

inb4 Cole ownage.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Remember that time Rock said he was a pie beating, jabroni eating machine. lol that was funny shit.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I want "Screw your Ipad" chants


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This crowd is on fire. What the FUCK are you people listening to...Cole is getting showered with boos.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

michael cock at it again.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> True that, best moment so far was spotting your Franklin avatar, so props for that.
> 
> Dick and eating pussy jokes already, it's cool and that but there's literally nothing happening. Has anyone mentioned the two World Title changes last night yet? I may have stopped listening a while back.


Same could be said for your Adebisi avatar bro


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ. Rock please shut that damn Computer up again. 

Here goes Rocky, polishing up this turd and making this concept work.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

an IPAD NOW??


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> THANK GOD FOR THE ANON GM.


Trolls. What would we do without them?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

sickofcena said:


> when the rock says pie does he mean pussy?


:shocked:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

AND THIS WHAT'S WRONG WIT THE DAMN CPU. THEY INTERUPT THE FUCKING ROCK. NOW I KNOW THYE ARE GONNA LET ROCK RIP COLECOLE BUT DAMN NOT IN THE MIDDLE OF A CATCHPHRASE.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

UK is a country full of wimps.

They need us tough Americans to back them up at all times, they'd be helpless. 

We are The Great Khali, they are ranjin singh


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Rock is on fire_


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I <3 Rock talking shit to Cole


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Put a shirt over his head.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Thankgod for Cole, god that feels bad to say

But seriously can we move towards something happening tonight


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Why's he sweating so hard?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL BEST LINE EVER.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay I've decided I like Cole tonight, when it suits.

OMG THE WORD BITCH!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love that even in WWE "iPad" is synonymous with "obnoxious douchebag". And people think Vince is out of touch.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ownage


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DRUNK HOBBIT JACK BAG BITCH!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the Rock dont do PG


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

BITCH! nobody does it like Rocky! NOBODY!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol rock messed up his promo


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

HAHA BITCH!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

rocky rocky rocky


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

drunk Hobbit??


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They said bitch. The forum will now crash.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Drunk Hobbit Jack Bag Bitch" 

I so need to work that into daily discussions from now on, lol.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Rock be cursing like...............
This crowd is hot


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Zomg!!!! No more PG!!!!!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Cole just got fucking OWNED


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

he said bitch


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> I'm finding responding here more entertaining than hearing all this pomp. You know why the USA has such a bad image compared to others who, despite taking part in the same activities as the USA? It's because of this, should learning to be a bit more reserved.


Enough with you. Stop dragging this show down. If you don't wanna see this much American patriotism, then please kindly step out of the thread for the night, change the channel, and go on with your life.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahahaha!!!!

What'd he say jackback bitch?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn it's 9:20.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sounds like Cole's either getting a Rock Bottom, or Swagger's going to save Cole.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Did he just refer to himself in the 3rd person? Wow!


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

Cole is a cockhead 8*D


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I want Jonathan Coachman right now.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cole in the 3rd person! lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No, you're just the guy Austin pours beer all over, Cole.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> UK is a country full of wimps.
> 
> They need us tough Americans to back them up at all times, they'd be helpless.
> 
> We are The Great Khali, they are ranjin singh


Has the US ever won a war solo? Didn't think so. Come back when you've taken on the whole of Europe single handedly and come out the victor.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

HE ABOUT TO THROW DEM HANDS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

oh god, what chants


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol cheap heat


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAH Celtic epic troll!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Holy heat.


----------



## bigtimejad (Feb 17, 2010)

cole just saved raw


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

gotta admit, Cole tonight = amazing


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

CELTICS BOOOYAH! FUCK THE HEAT!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cole's got heart now :lmao this damn sure isn't 1999!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

masterstroke


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

BRILLIANT! now end this segment.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

a kevin garnett jersey lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh no he didn't!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

20 minutes into World WRESTLING entertainment, and all I've heard so far was dick and pussy jokes from 1999. Seriously, Die Rocky Die.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cole drawing cheap heat when he's needed none of it all this time.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I started booing too.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

He associates with winners, yet they lost yesterday :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cole's officially a god now


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WTF MICHAEL COLE IS WEARING A OSAMA BIN LADEN T-SHIRT


















(Troll face)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

We got smoked by the Heat in Game 1 Cole. Dumbass.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cole with the Garnett jersey, wish Lebron would come out and people's elbow his candy ass


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL cole is a heat magnet


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I officially love Cole now.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

instead of getting a wrestler over there with the rock to give them massive rub, they're giving the time to cole again.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

My stream stuttered for a second and that's when I realize I'd been smiling since The Rock came out.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol fuck da C's. BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

... But the Celtics lost.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

why is cole wearing a jersey of a loser?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF WITH THAT GAY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

KG JERSEY?? REALLY? REALLY? REALLLLLY????


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> Has the US ever won a war solo? Didn't think so. Come back when you've taken on the whole of Europe single handedly and come out the victor.


shut up you idiot and im not even American


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole might get legit killed


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

i think theyre putting Bin Laden over as a heel right now though....

hes not really dead... he got traded to smackdown.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol fuck basketball - and im from mass


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

20 minutes and so far nothing of any ongoing relevance has been even hinted at.

Thank God for Cole's trolling, otherwise Raw might literally be meaningless tonight. Even his shit tat's amuse me no end.


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hahahaha cole...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> 20 minutes into World WRESTLING entertainment, and all I've heard so far was dick and pussy jokes from 1999. Seriously, Die Rocky Die.


lmao it's really not that bad dude.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

will94 said:


> Clearly, you do not grasp the concept here chief.
> 
> It wasn't just "airing a TV show." They went out live, not taped, in an arena 2 days after the terrorist attacks, at the request of the president telling the nation to "get back to normal life" and put on a show before a sold out crowd while all over the country other sporting events were shut down and the nation was pretty much at a standstill. It was a symbol that the country was going to return to business as usual.
> 
> Yea, WWE likes to toot their own horn a lot, but that was actually a moment to do it on. But it appears that you're either too dense or just ignorant to understand it.


Sure chief. 

Vince free´d America from a shock and standstill by airing Smackdown and going back to work. Thank You Vince. :no:


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Miami U jelly?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

LMAO I love Michael Cole


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, Cole. You troll so good.

And no, they don't have more championships than anyone in history, Cole. The Canadiens and Yankees say hi.


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cole VS Rock, book it lol


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Dwayne?????


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh shit, he called him Dwayne.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol oh god, Cole is amazing in this segment.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

DWAYNE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Celtics are done. They don't stand a chance


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh God, 22 minutes in and we're still here in the first promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear. Cole and Morrison walk as if they have huge vaginas.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

kg jersey>rock


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn son with the celtics jersey


----------



## game27 (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole is my hero


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What kind of shit birthday party starts with the pledge of allegiance anyway


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The GM's gonna reveal himself. I'm calling it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck cole he a fuck ass


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

hah americans make me LOL. How is a whole country that retarded.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> Has the US ever won a war solo? Didn't think so. Come back when you've taken on the whole of Europe single handedly and come out the victor.


LOL England, Great Britain, United Kingdom, Anglo-Saxon, Norman-England have never done it either.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

sickofcena said:


> shut up you idiot and im not even American


Was I even quoting you? No didn't think so.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

cole is trollin people good tonight


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

What a nice Celtics jersey.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

22 Min and NO COMMERCIALS?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PJ Awesome said:


> hah americans make me LOL. How is a whole country that retarded.


Will you people shut up already?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

PJ Awesome said:


> hah americans make me LOL. How is a whole country that retarded.


Get the fuck out troll.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

king of scotland said:


> LOL England, Great Britain, United Kingdom, Anglo-Saxon, Norman-England have never done it either.


Falklands?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They should just name the show: "The Rock Does Stuff". I'd watch every week, lol.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

i love cole's celtic shirt. Cole is my fav now


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

After such a great ppv....this is what we come to...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Raw off to the most terrible start in history.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cole needs to get on the subway diet. He looks 5 months pregnant


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cole is gonna have the smackdown layed on his ass.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wish they'd show classic Cole clips. I want to see the denim again.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rock Bottom time.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

PJ Awesome said:


> hah americans make me LOL. How is a whole country that retarded.


If someone attacked Canada, the first thing they would do is call us. You're the one who loves this AMERICAN product so much. STFU


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

cheap pop


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This is going on too long but it will probably be the highest rated segment. Hoping for a good show though and seeing some new fresh faces and feuds and CM Punk


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> The GM's gonna reveal himself. I'm calling it.


i hope so


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I hate to say it, but this is boring and pointless.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Dxtreme90 said:


> 22 Min and NO COMMERCIALS?


And no wrestling either!


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a trap!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

In front of the DOZENS!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rock Bottom. Too easy.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

hmm why are people mad at an american company, in an american city, is talking about a MAJOR event in its history. i dont recall anyone complaining about british tv shows having british news spots here


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Here comes the Rock Bottom!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

king of scotland said:


> LOL England, Great Britain, United Kingdom, Anglo-Saxon, Norman-England have never done it either.


I think you'll find we have, many times. If we didn't Americans would be speaking French or Danish at the moment. Not like we didn't own the argies either as well as countless of other wars throughout history.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Raw off to the most terrible start in history.


Someone always has to say this every week...


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Hopefully Cole gets beatdown so bad he gets knocked to Orlando and wakes up in the impact zone


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow another unexpected turn of events.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cole's arms are almost as big as The Rocks.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Did he say go eat shit?


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> Get the fuck out troll.


I shit on your countries flag. and wipe my ass with your constitution and then snap an eagles neck.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

lol, now I know how cena feels. Hated because he's at the top of the business.

Kind of like the US, on top of the world. 


BE JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

what did the Rock say? It got bleeped out


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Raw off to the most terrible start in history.


You've just made your worst post in history.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

whats rocks hand signal about


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Haha "Go Heat BITCH"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HAHAHAHA ROCKBOTTOM THAT SUMMMAAAABITCH

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

yeeha XD

someone finally shut Cole up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ROCK BOTTOM!!!


AND HERE COMES THE MOST ELECTRIFYING MOVE IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT TODAY.....THE PEOPLE'S ELBOW!!!!!


Rock fuckin' rules!!! Is it just going to be Rock for 2 hours? I'll totally sit through it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

great raw so far


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is that picture frame Rock's making with his hands all about?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

So WE wasted 30 mins just for that?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cole got rock bottom. My night is complete.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEESSSSS!!!!!

To say this is a horrible start to Raw is to say Bin Laden is a hero.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ElTerrible said:


> Sure chief.
> 
> Vince free´d America from a shock and standstill by airing Smackdown and going back to work. Thank You Vince. :no:


It's got nothing to do with Vince or the WWE you dolt. Open your mind up a little bit here.

It's the significance of the event itself. The fact that two days after the worst terrorist attacks the country has ever seen, a major entertainment/sporting event goes out and performs business as usual, as a sign that terrorism cannot stop the people from going about their normal, everyday business.

I'm not saying bow down and kiss Vince's feet or suck the WWE off. It's got nothing to do with what was was being done or who was putting it on, it's the fact that an event of that magnitude was taking place.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seriously are people still having the USA vs UK argument, just shut the fuck up and watch Raw.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh Yay there is more only 26 mins in, and so far two moves


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

people paid to see and listen to the rock. and the wwe is giving the crowd what they paid for


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

GO HEAT BITCH !


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

if this means cole is gone for the night, then i'll be happy


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

PITBULL OMFG


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gag me with a spoon.


Noooooooooooo


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol pitbull!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lots of troll shits on this thread tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So, unless they plan on packing the next hour with a lot of wrestling, the overall show is going to suck pretty hard.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who?

Can we have our fucking show back already?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

PitBulllllllll....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Pit Bull can't stay away from Miami sporting events.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh wow


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

PITBULLL!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha. Neg repped, with the simple slogan "USA". I feel like one of 'em terrorists.

EDIT: what is this


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Pitbull!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeaah,who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who the fuck is this jabroni?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dear god.. this idiot.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

pitbull is a beasty (mini batista)


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Who?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

So no wrestling today?


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

WWE is getting awesome !!!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I got no idea who this is


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

oh shit pitbull


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Jordo said:


> whats rocks hand signal about


It's a "U" for the University of Miama


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Pitbull!!!!!!! Get ready for some shit most people won't understand.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

PJ Awesome said:


> hah americans make me LOL. How is a whole country that retarded.


How is it that you cannot accept the fact that you're America's little brother?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

isn't he in TNA


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Who the hell is that guy?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

That was the most electrifying move TV has seen in years.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Fuck??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Truth. Please. Save me.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF? Oh my god.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

....ok, now can we show that 9-11 stuff again?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao wtf


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF is THIS???


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

USA...!?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What the...


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

PJ Awesome said:


> I shit on your countries flag. and wipe my ass with your constitution and then snap an eagles neck.


You are a 1/10 troll.


Thirty minutes into RAW: 0 Matches. Two moves. Pitbull.


----------



## PushShelton (Dec 17, 2009)

Fuck Pitbull.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What the hell is this shit? Someone check this guy's Visa.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

WTF is this shit?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

All his songs sound the same to me


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

PJ Awesome said:


> I shit on your countries flag. and wipe my ass with your constitution and then snap an eagles neck.


:banplz:


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

sigh..... just...ffs


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fuck Pitbull.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Boom boom boom boom. Yo quiero Taco Bell.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

CoverD said:


> Someone always has to say this every week...


Ths time it's true. 10 minute start to the show celerating killing a man that hasn't had any relevance in god knows how long. Then a segment where Cole gets to be an annoying dick again. And now Pit Bull giving a rather shit performance, in fact, terrible.

This is the worst Raw start in history.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Is that real music? Is this a joke? Am I tripping balls? What the fuck is going on?!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

no ads for 30 mins????


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Who the hell is this shitty sounding fucktard and why is he on my television?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

The Rock has done nothing but ham it up his since his return. Same shit week in and week out. It was stale in 2002. Now it's _really_ stale. 

But hey, he's over. I guess it's okay then.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Get rid of this fucking bullshit now!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

It's PITBULL!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Boom boom boom.......


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

pitbull you legend


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, its the 305.

Yeah, I'm gonna go play world of warcraft.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wow Pitbull that sucks.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

The HEAT cheerleaders O_O


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really don't want to watch this. Ugh.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> Who the fuck is this?


lmao, my thoughts exactly


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Nitro Girls and Kiss DEMON. WCW is alive.

Pitbull sounds drunk lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

guy looks like a penis with a suit on


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

PIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what is going on?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the most people pitbull will ever perform for.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_gawd_


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

What in the blue hell is this?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Fuck this guy!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

The dancers > that fat ugly slob called Kharma. Great opening segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this show took a bad turn.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

.......and this happened. What the fucking fuck is this?

Honestly if there was anytime for the Miz to chime in NOW would be that time. What a waste of air time.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Santino and Howie Mandel's love child

Damn this is horrible


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow, when he said 305 I actually thought of MVP for some reason...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Truth. Please. Save me.


C..O..N....SPIRACY!


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

END THIS PLEASE.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Am I supposed to know who this is?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Nitro Girls are back


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

lol. america = the short kid who tries to fight people and gets his ass kicked everytime.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It's Layla's humble beginnings!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

cue hassan's music


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

PJ Awesome said:


> I shit on your countries flag. and wipe my ass with your constitution and then snap an eagles neck.


Oh tough words comming from a damn canadian.

Canada = Americas Hat


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Satanixx said:


> Hopefully Cole gets beatdown so bad he gets knocked to Orlando and wakes up in the impact zone


LMAO! Good one.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Those cheerleaders look yummy as fuck.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

truth come out here right now.. rap battle


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's Monday Night right? Or am I confused and this is Thursday and this is TNA and I took way too many sleeping pills. 
fuck i'm probably fired too.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

even though cole was wearing their shirt

Go celtics


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Erm, wrestling please?


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

What the fuck, I tune in for RAW and I get some Jersey Shore: Miami rerun.

lol seriously, Pitbull sucks. Literally nobody listens to fucking Pitbull. A couple of those dancers were hot, but fuck the Heat.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Fuck off Pitbull.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Can the Navy Seals that took out Osama come down from the rafters and take out this fucktard?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Complete waste of time. Thanks Rock.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The whole Rock segment sucked hard, Stevie Wonder saw the rockbottom come form miles away and now this bald Ricky Martin to wrap it up. 30 minutes. I wish Mae young had jumped out of a birthday cake.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

apparently everyone forgot that this is a "birthday party"


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

is this raw?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Quarter of the way through the show, and not one active main roster member has been mentioned, but there's a Pitbull medley. Anyone who's seen my posts will know I can basically enjoy any old shit the WWE puts on, but this is really pushing it.

Lawler pretending he knew who that was, that almost redeemed it :lmao "Wow... Pitbull!"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

People are crying about a 30 minute Rock promo. Considering Cena just won the title, we'd be getting a 30 minute Cena promo if Rock wasn't here lol.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Trewf up next!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LEBRON!!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

PJ Awesome said:


> lol. america = the short kid who tries to fight people and gets his ass kicked everytime.


BE JEALOUS


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

To hell with this I'm watching the NBA Playoffs....this is fucking stupid.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I can see tonight's show is going to suck

I loved the Rock throwing up the []_[] tho


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Shite music


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, this show has been a big plane crash so far.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Marking out for Konnan. 

LwO


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Who is going to be singing on TNA's next impact I wonder.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Commercial and then Rasslin


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Marking for Rock's NOD music


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

This is the worst Raw ever.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I swear I've had half this show on mute.
Truth or Miz need to show up


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

REALLY


REALLY ??????????????


what a disaster 1/2 of raw totally wasted, LOL

get a clue guys


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Just hoping the Miami Heat are there, but doubt it since they have a playoff game.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

This might be the least IWC-friendly show ever


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lebron and wade.. damn


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

so happy i stopped the stream until this pitbull shit is done


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This show would be a lot better if you didn't despise the Miami Heat...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

We're getting JoMo vs. Truth.....tonight? For free?

Just...kill this feud right now why don't you.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Pitbull comes out for 3 minutes and everyone loses their shit. lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

no wrestling then?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They said his age.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's only turning 39. The fuck? I can understand blowing him for his 40th birthday but this is going to be a bit much.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Also not everybody likes the Heat. Go fucking BULLS!!!


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

LeCrab.

God what's next? Fucking Juwan Howard?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

lol at these "wrestling" fans.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

RAW went 30 minutes without commercials. I like The Rock, but I hope that we don't get a 2 hour show with only 2 matches.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Great opening, and then Pitbull and The Heat showed up...


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

AN ACTUAL WRESTLING MATCH BY GOD WHAT THE HELLS GOING ON HERE??!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao can't wait till The Hangover II comes out!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Ths time it's true. 10 minute start to the show celerating killing a man that hasn't had any relevance in god knows how long. Then a segment where Cole gets to be an annoying dick again. And now Pit Bull giving a rather shit performance, in fact, terrible.
> 
> This is the worst Raw start in history.


Then that shows just what an inconsiderate ass you are. That man that "hasn't had any relevance" was responsible for killing over 3,000 people 10 years ago, and who knows how many in attack in other countries before then? He was finally brought to justice and you need to grow the hell up.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ugh, thanks a lot douchebag for fucking up the Rock's catchphrase.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

iMarkForHenry said:


> Oh tough words comming from a damn canadian.
> 
> Canada = Americas Hat



Hahahah. Ooo damn I got owned :/ I'm a hat..least im not a whiney pussy american


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

cue my fellow posters bitching on the very first segment of the show


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

CenationHLR said:


> This is the worst Raw ever.


fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was having fun until that terrible mini concert.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

More segments with rock please.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Why are they making such a big deal about his birthday? Did i miss something?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Flash and LBJ FTW


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I love how people marked for the Rock as he talked, but hated everything else... despite the fact that Rock's promo was directed only for his hometown and not the millions who are watching.

We need a Zookeepah here to cage that Bull.


----------



## Beram Kayal (May 2, 2011)

It's funny how people cry out for The Rock to return for 7 years, now they are crying for shitty wrestling matches over The Rock cutting a promo. Incredible.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CenationHLR said:


> This is the worst Raw ever.


Since this is coming from someone with a Cena pic I'll just say....how cute.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll admit, I popped for The Rock's Volume 3 theme...

But still, what a horrible waste of a half hour.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

you IWC never happy first you say wwe stale boring and shit then rock comes and now people complain its a birthday celebration it was a great opening segment and cole got rock bottomed sometimes i wonder what people really want lol


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Mike` said:


> People are crying about a 30 minute Rock promo. Considering Cena just won the title, we'd be getting a 30 minute Cena promo if Rock wasn't here lol.


We still will. That'll close the show.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL at the Cena moron marks who hate this Raw. Suck me.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Is this WWE or fuckin MTV? Seriously. 1/2 hour wasted. Ive totally lost interest already.wwe is turning to pure shit...:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

oh look is lemoney james...


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I hope there's a magician.


and a clown.



Doink?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

WorldWide Entertainment...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

For being intent on calling themselves an Entertainment show, this isn't very entertaining at all.

Heel Truth for the save.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> I can see tonight's show is going to suck
> 
> I loved the Rock throwing up the []_[] tho


change your sig the miz inst champ anymore hahahahahaha


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

Everything's been great except for Pitbull and LeCrab.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Who is going to be singing on TNA's next impact I wonder.


chingo bling got this


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Ths time it's true. 10 minute start to the show celerating killing a man that hasn't had any relevance in god knows how long. Then a segment where Cole gets to be an annoying dick again. And now Pit Bull giving a rather shit performance, in fact, terrible.
> 
> This is the worst Raw start in history.


Yeah, so just because he hasn't done anything you've heard about in your little dirty hole in England somewhere means its okay that he killed 3,000+ in 2001.

You're a fucking moron.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

bitter bitter tears.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Boring start. Why did the crowd boo the college stuff?



TheReverend said:


> Fuck off, your country would be doing the same thing if the WWE was based in your country and you wouldn't be complaining at all.


Trust me, we wouldn't.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

we will only have three matches tonight, don't care though, i prefer promos anyways.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish Raw was just The Rock talking for two hours.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Can I have my wrestling back? Thanks.

By the way, anybody have that thought if Hassan would return to the WWE tonight, I might shit my pants laughing.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Solid_Rob said:


>


Looks like Jean-Luc just watched last night's strap match.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Why are they making such a big deal about his birthday? Did i miss something?


Yeah...he's the biggest star in history


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

The segment sucked but will still get a good rating because it's The Rock.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

shut up and dont watch the show if you dont like it


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

That singer was trash but the promo was great.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Fact:

The tribute for the USA took only 6 minutes.

Rocky's entire promo celebration directed only to the arena and no one else took almost 25.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What's Up? It's Shut Up Time!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol at everyone complaining...


you want fucking wrestling? watch superstars and smackdown, anyone who expected a normal show tonight is kidding themselves. shut the TV off now.


and lol at no one knowing who pitbull is, I expected better from the Americans :no:



TRUTH!!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> hmm why are people mad at an american company, in an american city, is talking about a MAJOR event in its history. i dont recall anyone complaining about british tv shows having british news spots here


Maybe because it has no relevance to a wrestling show?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

PJ Awesome said:


> lol. america = the short kid who tries to fight people and gets his ass kicked everytime.


The kid that hasn't lost a fight since 1776... that kid? 

This douche deserves a ban, seriously.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the wrasslin dorks on here refuse to enjoy anything.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Look at the bright side truth is out next with the next in his cracking tales emphasis on the crack part of his tales.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

its the rock birthday how could that be boring start u rather cena come out and do a promo bore us to tears


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> you IWC never happy first you say wwe stale boring and shit then rock comes and now people complain its a birthday celebration it was a great opening segment and cole got rock bottomed sometimes i wonder what people really want lol


welcome to the wrestling forums :lmao everyone here moans and groans on the first segment


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Truth recap.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

How long until "I want the The Rock back" turns into "Be Careful what you wish for". Those 30 minutes were not entertaining in any way.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what is the over/under that Cena will get booed out of the building tonight???


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

See, and everybody yells at me for liking Superstars, but at least its half an hour of decent action in 40 minutes.

Could I please get something vaguely resembling wrestling right now?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Yeah, so just because he hasn't done anything you've heard about in your little dirty hole in England somewhere means its okay that he killed 3,000+ in 2001.
> 
> You're a fucking moron.


You're the fucking moron, you know nothing. 7 July 2005 jerk.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

GOOD OL' JR!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Well I like the Rock. I also like heel Truth. Also JR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JIM ROSS, YES!

ZOOKEEPER, YES!

Things just got good.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

J.R YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Jr on commentary!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JR....on commentary?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Can anyone remember the last episode of Raw at which the announce team that started the night actually managed to finish it?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Lilian Garcia outpopped Morrison.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And that's DUH TROOF!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JRRRRRRRRRR!!!

Awesome Raw this could be.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Yeah, so just because he hasn't done anything you've heard about in your little dirty hole in England somewhere means its okay that he killed 3,000+ in 2001.
> 
> You're a fucking moron.


As oppose to when your country has killed thousands in the past

Hm. 

Anywho good opening besides Pitbull - no-one seemed into it, not that there was much to get into!


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok Truth & JR

we can sav e this show maybe ?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JR on commentary = excellence.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

OMG it's wrestling or a fight at least


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Keep it up Raw....


I love that they are rubbing USA pride in all of these lesser countries faces. I mean seriously, where the fuck is canada even located?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Truth better cut a promo.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

JR! Hopefully un-intterupted tonight!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PJ Awesome said:


> lol. america = the short kid who tries to fight people and gets his ass kicked everytime.


That kid that beat the shit out of you to win it's independence. That one.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

"now listen"

Yeah JR


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Look at the bright side truth is out next with the next in his cracking tales emphasis on the crack part of his tales.


....It's cracky tales.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

GO K-Kwik!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Had a feeling Truth would attack from behind.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ok, thats going to gif'd really soon


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Aw, it would have been better if Truth jumped Morrison in slow motion.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

too bad truths not doing this to the rock


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

and truth is teaching the whipped guy how to be a man


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Rock got the fans buzzing.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Truth is gonna go over his fwend Jahnn..


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Celebrating the death of Bin Laden is stupid aswell. It's just going to inspire Bin Laden's followers to kill more and more people. That's why the USA's in your face, "We are America" attitude does nothing but make people dislike the country.

For the record I have several mates in the US. The people are great.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well that was a good match


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

R-Truth!!!


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn! No R-Truth promo?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> The kid that hasn't lost a fight since 1776... that kid?
> 
> This douche deserves a ban, seriously.


You've lost just about every fight, I don't even think you've even won one solo, and the major clashes you've been in solo you've always lost.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Truth is slowly becoming my favorite wrestler. Thank you.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Jorge Suarez said:


> Lilian Garcia outpopped Morrison.


Why wouldn't she?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> You're the fucking moron, you know nothing. 7 July 2005 jerk.


Why are you arguing? Immature *******.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Black Ref sighting!!!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I knew it it was too good to be true to have an actual wrestling match


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Love Ron Killing's mean streak...this guy should never be a face..............ever.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

DID HE just say who gives a fuck?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What a match! :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah we CLEARLY saw JoMo's face like FEET from hitting the mat on that Downward Spiral.

At least the match didn't happen for free.


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

wwefrank said:


> you IWC never happy first you say wwe stale boring and shit then rock comes and now people complain its a birthday celebration it was a great opening segment and cole got rock bottomed sometimes i wonder what people really want lol


Rock promo? Nice.
Wrestling show with no wrestling in the first thirty minutes? Shitty.

Fact of the matter is that we watch this show to see storylines being played out by wrestlers. Not see 1/4 of the show fly by without being anything of note.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

And that's the Truth!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rock when for 30 minutes so no time for this match


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

zooooookeeeeppppeerrrrrr


cant believe ive seen wrestling on raw


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Fuck yeah Truth is awesome. Scary muthafucka. I hate it when J.R. reads lines. He knows how to do the job just let him say what he wants.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> You've lost just about every fight, I don't even think you've even won one solo, and the major clashes you've been in solo you've always lost.


Take this shit somewhere else.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

R Truth > Cm Punk/Del Rio/Miz/rhodes


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

JR makes feuds and everything SO much more interestign

TRUTH is becoming my FAV HEEL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> I love that they are rubbing USA pride in all of these lesser countries faces. I mean seriously, where the fuck is canada even located?


Who cares, they're not even a real country anyway


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Booze said:


> Boring start. Why did the crowd boo the college stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, we wouldn't.


They weren't booing. They were saying UUUUUUUU.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

USA USA USA USA USA

USA USA USA USA


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Yeah, so just because he hasn't done anything you've heard about in your little dirty hole in England somewhere means its okay that he killed 3,000+ in 2001.
> 
> You're a fucking moron.


People get angry so easily on here. You all really believe it's some huge feat that you've killed a man you haven't been able to find in 10 years, it's really nothing to be proud of in all honesty.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Total Package said:


> That kid that beat the shit out of you to win it's independence. That one.


France and Spain won the "independence war" you weren't even Americans then you where colonial British and it was nothing but a civil war overseas.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> You've lost just about every fight, I don't even think you've even won one solo, and the major clashes you've been in solo you've always lost.


See: American Revolution.

U MAD?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Kazz said:


> Aw, it would have been better if Truth jumped Morrison in slow motion.


Lol, that would've been pure win.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

People act like Raw is a wrestling heavy show:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love you :lmao


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Fantastic opening. Seems a very unpredictable show so far. Awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy fuck I wish a competent mod would take care of the stupid bullshit in this thread.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jorge Suarez said:


> Lilian Garcia outpopped Morrison.


Oh you meant to say the woman that is singing the american national anthem 5 minutes after we kill the biggest terrorist since Hitler? Yeah....STFU!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That's what's up!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Morrison may be legit hurt...


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

black man on top


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

They're still trying to figure out what to do about Truth's entrance music


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Botch time.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This has been one of the best heels turns in recent history


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

LMAO. Morrison SUCKS


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Truth just hit Morrison Right Der.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

That finisher looks weak


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jordo said:


> zooooookeeeeppppeerrrrrr
> 
> 
> cant believe ive seen wrestling on raw


Where???


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Truth is awesome.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Do it again R-Truth , just to be sure.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, that may be your new R-Truth finisher, folks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> France and Spain won the "independence war" you weren't even Americans then you where colonial British and it was nothing but a civil war overseas.


In your fantasy world, sure. In fact, it was a bunch of people that were sick of your tyrannical rule and chose to do something about it and overthrew you dirty crooked toothed bastards.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Zoo keeper: 3
Whipped guy: 0


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Should've had a Muhammad Hassan guest appearance during the USA chants.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I swear all these trolls dissing america are really not necessary in this thread. Talk about Raw not the country


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Truth has been pretty awesome last few weeks. Never knew he had it in him to be so entertaining.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

truth is my new fav


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys honestly need to shut the hell up about which country is better and which country has done what. Are all of you on the rag or something? Jesus.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

For all the complaints about Shelton being botch-prone, he's been the only one to hit that Paydirt move competently. Ever.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Morrison just getting what he deserves for being a fucking douche to Trish.

Now we just need Kong to squash the fuck outta Melina and all is right with the world.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Truth doing some good work right there


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

Can you immature ******* of all nationalities stop your bickering? Makes me ashamed to have a British friend and dual Canadian-American citizenship. Five year olds, the whole lot.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Seriously, why can't faces in the WWE have some kind of a personality. Heels aren't the only ones that can entertain with a personality. 

Also go R Twuth.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

USOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Crespo4000 said:


> As oppose to when your country has killed thousands in the past!


Hm. 

Good ole England fearing hygiene since their existence. it's called floss. a toothbrush. and tooth paste.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kong and R truth I predict will be the next Santino and Beth, book it WWE.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

iMac said:


> Truth has been pretty awesome last few weeks. Never knew he had it in him to be so entertaining.


Who in god's name is that woman in your sig?

How the hell can you consistently show women who I am specifically attracted to on a constant basis? WHO ARE YOU?!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Oh you meant to say the woman that is singing the american national anthem 5 minutes after we kill the biggest terrorist since Hitler? Yeah....STFU!


dude, u didn't kill anyone, relax.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would laugh if this whole Truth losing his title shot to Morrison/during heel thing was designed to put him over Morrison.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Oh you meant to say the woman that is singing the american national anthem 5 minutes after we kill the biggest terrorist since Hitler? Yeah....STFU!


Hitler wasn't a terrorist.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> I swear all these trolls dissing america are really not necessary in this thread. Talk about Raw not the country


Seriously. When did this turn into a dick measuring contest between countries. All of yall need to cut that shit out and talk about RAW


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> I swear all these trolls dissing america are really not necessary in this thread. Talk about Raw not the country


On Raw itself they talk about the country


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

an hour in and we've had 3 songs and 0 wrestling matches


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> France and Spain won the "independence war" you weren't even Americans then you where colonial British and it was nothing but a civil war overseas.



Well, I guess you tried to fight us in 1812 and lost...again. Also, how quickly Europe forgets that without American Nazi Germany would've taken over the entire continent.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Val Venis just tweeted this...

"ValVenisEnt

BREAKING NEWS! Bin Laden tells Allah he will pass on the 72 virgin deal. He instead will wait for the arrival of Melina!"


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

The R-Truth is great.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Total Package said:


> In your fantasy world, sure. In fact, it was a bunch of people that were sick of your tyrannical rule and chose to do something about it and overthrew you dirty crooked toothed bastards.


lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Who in god's name is that woman in your sig?
> 
> How the hell can you consistently show women who I am specifically attracted to on a constant basis? WHO ARE YOU?!


I second this :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Can we start complaining about something important now? Like the lack of Aaron's commercials?


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Your country didn't do jack shit except hype up a boring ass wedding...


Want to tell that that to my cousin who died over in Afghanistan? OR maybe my other four family members currently serving over there?

Urgh. This thread is going to be terrible all night.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*LOL The Uso's theme is now the song used by Vaseline.*


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Seriously. When did this turn into a "my country's dick is bigger than yours" contest. All of yall need to cut that shit out and talk about RAW


since they announced that a terrorist die... you know.. the country penis tends to get into a huge erection whenever something like this happens


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison/Truth feud can be good


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Fact:
> 
> The tribute for the USA took only 6 minutes.
> 
> Rocky's entire promo celebration directed only to the arena and no one else took almost 25.


Thank goodness...wouldn't want Cena to come out and talk about his Marine allegiances and his bullshit sucking up to a crowd that doesn't like him


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Amber B said:


> You guys honestly need to shut the hell up about which country is better and which country has done what. Are all of you on the rag or something? Jesus.


I know, i actually wish they would just bitch about cena or tna.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Americans can suck it. Who cares if you got Osama. It took you guys 10 years to find one dude.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

lol R-Truth is awesome with this new gimmick


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Total Package said:


> In your fantasy world, sure. In fact, it was a bunch of people that were sick of your tyrannical rule and chose to do something about it and overthrew you dirty crooked toothed bastards.


Sorry but that's your fantasy world, the amount of crap the USA has dreamt up is hilarious, do you know half of your found fathers where smugglers and because one of their ships got impounded for smuggling they had a fit. The colonials where losing the war until France and Spain stepped in and declared war on England as well.

You know nothing about history and choose to believe all the rubbish made up by your government.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

PJ Awesome said:


> lol. america = the short kid who tries to fight people and gets his ass kicked everytime.


How many wars has your country won?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Icon™ said:


> Val Venis just tweeted this...
> 
> "ValVenisEnt
> 
> BREAKING NEWS! Bin Laden tells Allah he will pass on the 72 virgin deal. He instead will wait for the arrival of Melina!"



LMAO!!!

And I swear I heard Truth drop the f-bomb


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HAHAHA Candy ass


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol @ Kimmel.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Who is Kharma killing tonight?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> *LOL The Uso's theme is now the song used by Vaseline.*


Well they are curtain-jerkers


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh crap....is this for Kharma....


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Maryse on Raw?! Incoming Kharma.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, Maryse has a match? Please tell me she's the next to get killed by Kharma.


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

people need to stop on the america hate.

England: It was you guys who initially instituted slavery to the americas. and whos anscestors have a rich history of conquest and war. so dont start with the "america is evil" crap. Not to mention without us... your dental care would be even worse than it is now. thank god for american advancements eh?

Canada: Um. youre not even a real country. You're freeloaders who havent been raped by any other countries because your border the strongest country in the world. Have fun being americas hat.

everyone else: ehh.. hahahaha. nah. too easy.

now lets stop country bashing. hail america. and enjoy the rest of this show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kong time


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Oooo we want Kharma


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kharma or bust.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

We'll be seeing Kharma any second


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

I love that Rock theme.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

NO it's the Divas!!!!

quick someone call Kharma


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KHARMA ABOUT TO KILL BITCHES


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Obvious Kharma inteference is obvious.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh FUCK YEAh MARYSE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Can we start complaining about something important now? Like the lack of Aaron's commercials?


IT'S A C-O-N.......SPIRACY!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCK OFF JIMMY KIMMEL, YOU AREN'T FUNNY :side:

Divas bout? Kharma bout fuck shit up.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

PLEASE LET THIS BE KHARMA'S FIRST VICTIM


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> I swear all these trolls dissing america are really not necessary in this thread. Talk about Raw not the country


Don't worry about it. USA is like John Cena. We get heat and pops, but we stay on top regardless.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

kharma's gonna kill maryse..

i hate kong btw


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Time for some Kharma!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Kharma time


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Oh man these blondes are dead!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh hi Maryse.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well if they wanted to kill the crowd this is a good start.

Please Kharma squash K2.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Who in god's name is that woman in your sig?
> 
> How the hell can you consistently show women who I am specifically attracted to on a constant basis? WHO ARE YOU?!


I think her name's Hannah Hilton. I _think_.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Kharma time.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Here comes Kharma ...


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome Kong...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

look boobs...something we all can agree on


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is about to become dead. RIP


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DAT ASS


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Jesus Christ, Kelly Kelly is almost too hot _


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Nooo! not Maryse....i got a bad feeling.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

piss break


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Barbie wrestling.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

pourquoi is Maryse so fucking hot??


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> People get angry so easily on here. You all really believe it's some huge feat that you've killed a man you haven't been able to find in 10 years, it's really nothing to be proud of in all honesty.


We took out the leader of the world's largest terrorist organization so of course it's a major ordeal.

Now some people may sound like the war's over, but OF COURSE THE WAR IS NOT OVER. Wars don't end overnight. There's still work to be done and killing Bin Laden was still a major and crucial step towards ending this war. So what if it took 10 years? We still took him out and now they'll start to crumble. Plus it wasn't like the US wasn't the only nation looking for him.

So seriously just fuck off. You just say this to kill the good mood to feel good about your pathetic self.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Americans can suck it. Who cares if you got Osama. It took you guys 10 years to find one dude.


im not American but you can go suck a fat one


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

O god i love blondes.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Kong gonna own both of these two?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KONG'S GONNA KILL YOU


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

45 minutes in and the first match involves Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Please let Kong come out!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HUGE pop!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

These sexy women are going to die


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kelly Kelly even has the cute little shorts on to make it sexy.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

NO ONE SAW THAT COMING. AT ALL!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh, shit!


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

KHARMA!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

KHARMA!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

destroy them KONG!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

OHH MY GOD THIS IS BAD


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

don't hurt maryse, u can kill kelly tho


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

OH SHIT, HERE SHE COMES!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

COME ON KHARMA KILL EM


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

KHARMA!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KONG


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

can we have a kharma beatdown. WOW the pop for Kong.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit! Here comes Kharma!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Kely looked happier, means she is dumber than Maryse or Maryse gets it.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Big POP


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

It's Kon- I mean, Kharma!


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Her theme is badass.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL JR:

"I bet a blonde wins this one."


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Huge pop too.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Love the piano at the beginning of this theme. The theme is great!!!!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Why don't these girls run, they just sit there staring.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Fucking Kharma, bitches!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Big pop for kharma


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Matt Hardy V.2 is here.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Didn't waste any time, I like that.

RIP Maurice


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SAVE_US.KHARMA


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

KHARMA IS A BITCH!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

kharma


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> Well, I guess you tried to fight us in 1812 and lost...again. Also, how quickly Europe forgets that without American Nazi Germany would've taken over the entire continent.


That war ended in a draw and stop bringing up World War 2. The USA turned up LATE thousands had already died by the time you showed up. If the US had stopped milking the rest of the world for money and intervened earlier, their might not of even been a war.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

holy shit what is that


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

what an ugly looking piece of stiff shit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How many times over the last year have we seen people escape through the crowd? Fourteen, at least. YET THEY SIT THERE.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

uh, yeah...like, leave the ring.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Knew it! KONG TIME! And cool ducking armor!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Two Barbies are about to get destroyed.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

still lovin that entrance theme


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*KONG!!!!*


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

RUN BOTH OF YOU RUN. TAKE TAMINA AND THE BELLAS BUT NOT THESE TWO


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

ITS KONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Here she comes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Question, do they not run because Kharma has mystic paralyzing powers or is it because she's black?

In TNA we would have an answer.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, the match didn't even last a minute. Gotta hurry things up since the opening segment took 30 minutes.

Run Kelly Ruunnnn.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Do these girls not have legs? it takes her 5 mins to get there. 

They could be back at the hotel before she gets there.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn Kelly Kelly is FINE!!!!!!


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

lol Barbie vs. Barbie, this isn't looking good for either of them


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

kelly about to be raped


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shit, Kharma actually got a nice pop!

"Kharma's gonna kill you! Kharma's gonna kill you!"


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

How the hell are they gonna have any of the skinny divas ever beat Kharma and make it believable? It'd be like Evan Borne beating Big Show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I appreciate this. A lot. Maryse get the fuck out of the way.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

kelly kelly + kharma got good reaction


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

NOOO ANYONE BUT KELLY KELLY!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I love her entrance music. Well, the start of it.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

she's like jason when he sees premarital sex but for her the kill switch is implants


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Kelly, please get the hell outta there and let her eat Maryse alive!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kharma is like the Diva version of the Undertaker.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

You gon' get fucked up.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

cmon Kong gimmie an awesome bomb


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Kharma's gonna attack Maryse and be face


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Give EM A BODY BAG YEAHHHHHH!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fat bitch


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

She not getting Kelly , she going after the next victim in the WWE spring cleaning


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

KHARMA has a bad ass theme song.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm honestly stunned by the pop kong got. I'm really impressed by that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Such an epic theme. Yeah good idea Kelly, just sit there.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"There's a 300 pound black woman coming to whoop my ass

should i run or just sit in the corner?"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MAURICE IS DOWN! MAURICE IS DOWN!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

awesome kong kicking ass!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Kelly's acting. Tremendous.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Why the fuck would you just sit there. You would of learned from Mccool last night.

*facepalm*


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

GET OUT OF THE DAMN RING KELLEH!!!!!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Kharma isn't going to lose...


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Kong is a face?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Is there a reason why she's attacked two heels so far?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

magcynic said:


> How the hell are they gonna have any of the skinny divas ever beat Kharma and make it believable? It'd be like Evan Borne beating Big Show.


Gail Kim


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sorry, but this Kharma shit is retarded. It's taking her like five minutes to get to the ring. Just walk out. It's not that fucking hard. Also, I guess she's face?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

There goes my favorite French Canadian implants :side:


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

kharma is already over.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

An oscar for Kelly² please.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

kharma face lol, bellas dies next


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Kong obviously is lookin for some of that Kelly Kelly ass_


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Well I guess that was a "you're next" look for Kelly.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Kharma is totally lesbian for KK, can't blame her.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bad ass theme


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

glad she left the fit one alone


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Did JR just say Kong?


----------



## TeamBringIt23 (May 1, 2011)

Wow the big fat ugly B**** didnt destroy Kelly Kelly's face thank the lord!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

How disappointing.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

How awesome. Implant Buster on Maryse. If only they really were busted.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So does she only attack those that lose?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

One bitch at a time!!!!!!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

great fing theme music by the way. it so says im a bad ass, and im going to kick your ass all over this ring.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Maryse's scream..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How anti climatic. Maryse took the move well, though. Kelly would have fucked it up...easily.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

The problem here is that there is no competition for her. It's like putting Khali in the cruiserweight division. What's she supposed to do, long-term?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

When the fuck did Maryse become such a jobber?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

First match of the night lasts a minute. Is this a record? 45 minutes in and we've not even had a real match yet.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Why on earth is she going after heels when she's obviously heel herself?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Told you Kelly looked way to happy during her entrance. OMG I hope they don´t turn this into a lesbian beauty and the beast.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Era of Kong is beginning! Awesome debut!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Omg awesome theme and she actually got a huge Pop. She is def not a diva cuz they don't get any reaction at all


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I thought he was off Raw.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry Miz...your not awesome anymore


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Kermit the fro... wait ... MIZ


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That draft, huh.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jonathan Coachman better be one of those wall-to-wall people.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Look at that gladiator right there


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hahahahaha ****** miz


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

nate_h said:


> Why on earth is she going after heels when she's obviously heel herself?


She's a monster heel. She kills everyone.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Anybody else find kharma attractive? I'm being serious too..


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kharma fuckin rules!!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kong destroying the heel Divas!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Jordo said:


> glad she left the fit one alone


Mayrse is not unfit...


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Riley sighting.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok people, enough with the "my country is better than your country." Who freaking cares, we're all a part of the same human race so get over it.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Miz face turn?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RILEY FACE TURN PLEASE.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

haha miz saying hes the only reason riley is in the wwe, was he shooting


----------



## Beram Kayal (May 2, 2011)

Riley screws Miz, i'm calling it.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

3030 said:


> The problem here is that there is no competition for her. It's like putting Khali in the cruiserweight division. What's she supposed to do, long-term?


That's why Beth Phoenix was drafted to Raw...but I don't know if she's enough to take on Kharma


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Riley turning against Miz. Boring.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

iMac said:


> Is there a reason why she's attacked two heels so far?


I think the real question is who is that in your sig?!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

45 mins in and still we havent had a proper match


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

3030 said:


> The problem here is that there is no competition for her. It's like putting Khali in the cruiserweight division. What's she supposed to do, long-term?


She looks like she could take out most of the male roster. 

Let her do that!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kharma- she's only attacking the heels (right now) because they have bad karma.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

OH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

R-Truths wife strikes again


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Kong is actually a tweener for now. But soon Eve and Kelly will be killed.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Haha the boring, unover, overrated Maryse is totally irrelevant, I love it. Guess Kelly is Kharma's first in ring victim.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK seriously.....are we actually going to get a fucking match tonight? WTF, WWE.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

natetendo83 said:


> Ok people, enough with the "my country is better than your country." Who freaking cares, we're all a part of the same human race so get over it.


Yea, we all know no one can compete with Turkmenistan so there is no point in arguing about it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Walker is even worse off script. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

and the worst promo of the year goes to paul walker.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Every time I hear kharma's theme I feel like playing resident evil.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao Paul Walker is terrible without a script


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol paul walker hasn't got a clue whats going on


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Walker for president


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

paul walker hates cena too eh?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The obvious story to tell with Kharma is that she attacks heels for a while, but terrifies the faces so much that they attack her unprovoked.

Wait, that's King Kong. Was that racist?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

lol @ Sky sports soccer commercials like its exciting.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> Anybody else find kharma attractive? I'm being serious too..


I absolutely would. But that doesn't answer the question.

She's no Vickie though...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Derek said:


> Walker is even worse off script. I didn't think that was possible.


He just needs to shut up and pretend to drive cars...its better that way.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Sorry Miz...your not awesome anymore


Uhhh...he was never awesome.


----------



## Beram Kayal (May 2, 2011)

It's hilarious seeing the rassling fans crying.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Personal services contract'' with benefits, Miz?


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> Anybody else find kharma attractive? I'm being serious too..


shes number 2 for me behind layla


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CoverD said:


> That's why Beth Phoenix was drafted to Raw...but I don't know if she's enough to take on Kharma


Beth is morphing into Kelly Kelly as far as body type goes. I honestly didn't even recognize her yesterday.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So Kharma kills a bitch? Yay!

Anyway time is fucking flying by. Im actually enjoying Raw tonight just give a couple of 10-15 minute matches and I'm gold.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

In the time the divas sit there staring at Kharma coming to the ring they could have ran out of the arena.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

USA USA USA USA USA USA 

so proud about what we accomplished, we can do anything if we put our minds to it... 

we are perfection, we are perfection..


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Cena just got owned by Paul Walker


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

kong stalkes kelly to death


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Match please?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, should have been Vin Diesel.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Kharma vs Gail Kim classics please.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

THey teased a Riley turn last night at EC, but it could happen tonight if he does screw Miz out of the title.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Jorge Suarez said:


> and the worst promo of the year goes to paul walker.


I lol'd


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Pual Walker is terrible WITH OR WITHOUT a script


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great so far loving it all promos and beat downs been top notch


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Satanixx said:


> lol @ Sky sports soccer commercials like its exciting.


it is


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Maryse vs Kelly in a match would have = a huge rating. "Kharma" is an obese eye-sore that makes me physically sick.


----------



## MrHurriicane (Apr 4, 2011)

Miz promo = borrrrrriiiinnnngggggg


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> Well, I guess you tried to fight us in 1812 and lost...again. Also, how quickly Europe forgets that without the *Soviet Union* Nazi Germany would've taken over the entire continent.


Fixed.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

despite the lack of wrestling... i had already my mark out moment with Kharma slowly destroying the piss break


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BAD ASS MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Coach Carter!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Everyone's moaning about no matches, but I'm enjoying this so I didn't even notice lol
I forgot how fit Kelly Squared was as well


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Inertia said:


> When the fuck did Maryse become such a jobber?


for about 1 year and 1/2


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

SAM JACKSON MOTHAFUCKA!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This raw is horrible... can we have some fucking wrestling and less stupid celebrity "birthday wishes"? Please?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit! Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Does he look like a bitch?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT SAMUEL!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SAMUEL JACKSON!!! HE'S COMING FOR YOU .....!


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Kharma needs to take out some men like Chyna used to.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SAM


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

"I have had it with these motherfucking commercials on this motherfucking show!"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How did Samuel L go that long without saying "Fuck?"


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Monday to friday plane!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SAMUEL L JACKSON!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Further proof that samuel l jackson is in everything


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

kaityln is fine.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

That's alot of pie.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Snakes on a Plane 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

DO IT NOW!!!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> it is


Watching paint dry exciting or watching grass grow exciting?


Edit: Good lord @ Nattie


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Rock be pimpin!


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

CM Punk must feel jealous.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ZACK RYDER!!!!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SHOW A WRESTLING MATCH.'

SHOW A GODDAMNED MATCH

SHOW. A. MATCH.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Great, more birthday segments. We're doomed.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RYDERRRR!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

RYDER


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Just marked the fuck out for the bad mofo


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

RYDER'S AT THE PARTY!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

RYDER


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RYDER SIGHTING.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Zack Ryder sighting!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Zak Ryder!!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

YES THEY DESERVED TO DIE AND I HOPE THEY BURN IN HELL!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Rocks gonna be eating A LOT of pie tonight


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mmmmm, Kaitlyn..

lol @ Danielson looking awkward


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

RYDER


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Mother fucker, where is the mother fucking matches? mother fucker


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

RYDER!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Natalya looks hot. So does Kaitlyn.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I thought they were going to show Chris Masters


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello Rosa.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ROck is the male version of Melina


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

RYDER SIGHTING. WOO WOO WOO. YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zack Ryder in the background should make everyone happy. Until he gets fired.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Anyone know the song in that credit card/Olympics ad? I want it.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Even Impact has more wrestling than this Raw has had so far.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Good to see Sam motherfucking Jackson in this motherfucker!!!


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Zack Ryder woo woo woo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

zack zyder even jobbing in the rocks party


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Zack Ryder sighting at the Rock's party.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

My little brother spotted Zack Rhyder
WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

santino :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ZACK RYDER EIANGVENVSNERDKASFNFE


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

RYDER!!!!!!!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

This birthday celebration is a fucking joke. Who the fuck is The Rock?? This is kind of ridiculous....


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Are you crazy? Hehehehehe. At least the skit started out on a funny note.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DEAR LORD


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my...


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

OH DEAR GOD


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

seriously who was the girl next to the Rock


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

Khali wtf


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Khali Faerie!


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

hornswoggle... this officially went to shit


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan's face tells the whole story. Disgust mixed with confusion.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh wow


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

KHALI

FN MARKOUT

DUDE IS A BEAST


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Inertia said:


> When the fuck did Maryse become such a jobber?


since some of the jobberness rubbed on her from ted


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TNA....TNA...TNA...RAW.


Oh.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> seriously who was the girl next to the Rock


Rosa with black hair


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LSJIHFDOAISHFOIAJSFLIKAJSLFK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

DAMN!!!!

Mark'd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ugh. Hornswoggle & Khali.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wow, raw just broke my world


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

DAMN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is turning into a Seltzer & Friedberg costume party.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The Nation.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

DAMN


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

FAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOQ

MARK!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAMN!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

DAMN!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

55 minutes of pure shit...other than Kharma segment. make that 1 hour of pure shit...santino, kozlov, hornswoggle, khali= fpalm


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

FAROOOOOOOOOQ


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

DAMN!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Farooq here to save this segment.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

DAMN! love it haha


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fucking state of khali 

Damn


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

DAMN


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

DAMN


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL, the Rock jumped at that "DAMN!"


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

...DAMN!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

SIMMONS! DAMN!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

damn!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

DAMN :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, this has gotten terrible, fast :side: get Ryder in there NAO

Edit: DAMN! *Nation reunion!!*


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Ryder spotting woo woo woo you know it


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Title match at 10PM? Interesting.....


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Natalya is THE hottest woman in WWE. No contest. Fucking Maryse my arse.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RON SIMMONS!! DAMN!!

RON SIMMONS FOR HOF 2012


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

damn


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

RON FUCKING SIMMONS PWNS ALL YOU BITCHES!


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

and ron simmons saved the segment with 1 word promo


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Never been so happy to see Miz and Cena walking to the ring.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish D'Lo wasn't an agent in TNA. We could've had a reunion of the Nation!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK almost an hour and still no matches. Did anyone fucking proofread tonight's script?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

What the hell? Title match right now?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DAMN!!!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

was that rima with the divas? also zack ryder sighting


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Zack Ryder sighting!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Fucking hilarious! Get's me every time.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I know what he's going to say yet it still makes me jump. :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DAMN


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DAMN finally a funny punchline.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Can somebody tell me who that brunette was standing next to Rock opposite Eve?

I only started watching WWE again about six months ago and I have no idea who she is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Faarooq looks like he hates himself. Its like "All anybody remembers me for is this one word...>DAMN!"


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cena looks like he's about to cry already..


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, Cena's retaining then, they're not having him lose if its not the main event.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Marked for Farooq!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

DAMN!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

WWE title match now? Dear god.

Ryder and Simmons in the same room is godlike.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

First hour of Raw = BUYS


----------



## taker328 (Dec 24, 2009)

Just had flashbacks of the Nation.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

this is what i like to see, a wrestling program with little to no wrestling.

that's free tv bitches


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Dear fucking god!!

They really are over using The Rock.

Lets have a match or two.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Rosa with black hair


me likey


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Little Nation reunion there


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Farooq saved that entire awful segment...with one word! 




DAMN!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

God dammit those WWE movies all look like shit.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

oh shit, we're gonna have a nice ending!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Championship match in the middle of the show...


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> Can somebody tell me who that brunette was standing next to Rock opposite Eve?
> 
> I only started watching WWE again about six months ago and I have no idea who she is.


Kaitlyn (Celeste Bonin)


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

Ron Simmons is better on the Mic than Evan Bourne


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> SHOW A WRESTLING MATCH.'
> 
> SHOW A GODDAMNED MATCH
> 
> SHOW. A. MATCH.


They actually did a good wrestling show.. last night for 50 bucks. So they're kinda down on the "wrestling" thing for now, clearly.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> *Natalya is THE hottest woman in WWE.* No contest. Fucking Maryse my arse.


????? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

FAROOQ AND ROCKY MAIVA TOGETHER AT LAST LOL


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

SPORTSDIRECT.COM BRITAIN'S NUMBER 1


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> WWE title match now? Dear god.
> 
> Ryder and Simmons in the same room is godlike.



lol... one is a former world champion and another is doing youtube videos..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> RON SIMMONS!! DAMN!!
> 
> RON SIMMONS FOR HOF 2012


Hell, he should been in the HOF already.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

jm99 said:


> Well, Cena's retaining then, they're not having him lose if its not the main event.


Well only reason they'd have him lose it now is to troll the Cena haters. But then they'd just put it back on him at the end of the show to make them piss their pink panties.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MVP for the first hour R Truth, Kong, and Mr DAMN!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Vince is in his office, screaming. "Dammit, we can't get 'em with patriotism, we can't get 'em with a masturbatory Rocky promo, we can't even get 'em with a party segment backstage with Khali dressed up as a fairy! HOW IS THAT NOT GOLD?"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nukeinyourhair said:


> OK almost an hour and still no matches. Did anyone fucking proofread tonight's script?


Come on, chimps can't proof read


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Miz to win and Cena to use his rematch at the end of the night to win it back.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO


inb4 ortons only line

ILL GO TO THE PAPER IF I HAVE TO


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Was that the Usos' theme in that Vaseline commercial?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i remember rock used to actually be great in the nation days


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sphynxx said:


>


Why does Santino looks like Perry Saturn...


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

This feels like A 1999 RAW with the lack of wrestling


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Riley costs Miz the match most probably


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I marked for Santino Faroog,I feel damn bad for Khali!!

Nation of Domination need to reunite!


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

1 hour no wrestling yet


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> Farooq here to save this segment.


and he did


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Nation Reunion now.

I'm loving this RAW.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

lou76 said:


> ????? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


THIS, who on earth would take fattie nattie

Other than Tamina, Vickie and Kharma she is as bad as it gets

Layla, Kelly and Maryse for the win


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

If Randy Orton has to, HE WILL GO TO THE PAPERS.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

SP103 said:


> They actually did a good wrestling show.. last night for 50 bucks. So they're kinda down on the "wrestling" thing for now, clearly.


Exactly. Are people still failing to realize that weekly shows, especially after a pay-per-view, are used to further storylines and not for matches.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Well only reason they'd have him lose it now is to troll the Cena haters. But then they'd just put it back on him at the end of the show to make them piss their pink panties.


Well I figured they might do it to help intensify the rock-cena feud, have him cost Cena the title again, but that seems unlikely with so long ot go in the show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Still no Coach. I'm keeping the faith.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

damn


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

im loving this raw wwe been awesome the last two days


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Vince is in his office, screaming. "Dammit, we can't get 'em with patriotism, we can't get 'em with a masturbatory Rocky promo, we can't even get 'em with a party segment backstage with Khali dressed up as a fairy! HOW IS THAT NOT GOLD?"


TV 14 maybe


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Louie85TX said:


> I marked for Santino,I feel damn bad for Khali!!


How did they get a fairy outfit that big? :shocked:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wtf...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Steve Carrell = FUNNY AS HELL RIGHT NOW!!! I love this!!!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Steve Carrell is awesome


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> Nation Reunion now.
> 
> I'm loving this RAW.


we need the godfather we have the ho s


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCK YEAH STEVE CARRELL


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't stop laughing at this Carrell bit. Hilarious.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

steve corell trying to be funny = fail


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

lou76 said:


> ????? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


It's true. Natalya > Maryse.





STEVE CARRELL
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

haha awesome!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Gonna miss Carell on The Office.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> OK almost an hour and still no matches. Did anyone fucking proofread tonight's script?


Yea, Vince did and all it said was, "ROCK IS HERE, JUST PRETTY MUCH IMPROVISE AND PUT IN SHIT RELATING TO THE ROCK AND HIS BIRTHDAY AND A FEW MATCHES".

Seriously, despite how shitty this Raw has been, Vince knows that since The Rock is here, that automatically puts in ratings, which means that there's no reason to put much effort in tonight's Raw.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Vince is in his office, screaming. "Dammit, we can't get 'em with patriotism, we can't get 'em with a masturbatory Rocky promo, we can't even get 'em with a party segment backstage with Khali dressed up as a fairy! HOW IS THAT NOT GOLD?"



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was funny.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

STEVE CARELL!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve Carell never fails. He's funny. Funny guy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, he's funny.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Miz looks weird without the title.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

The Jiz.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WWE title already? WTF. Was meant to be the main event.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

This will turn to a tag match....Rock and Cena vs Miz and Riley... mark my words...


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

lol superboy this raw has been awesome loving it


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Riley completely ruins Miz coolness... an observation that irks me


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Ummmm, am I truly reading some people trying to say that America is wrong for celebrating the death of one of the most evil men in recent memory? A man who if he could would plot a nuke going off in every building, household containing women and children, who don't associate with his beliefs? Really???? I know the whole message of fighting hate with hate doesn't work, but in this case. Fuck it, who cares.

Because I for one am happy for the families, and for the people who lost someone on 9/11 or in the attacks in London in July 2005, or the constant US embassies he had blown up, or the ships he blew up. As Michael Caine said in the dark knight, "Some people just want to watch the world burn" and that son of a bitch needed to go. Anyone with half a fucking brain knows that a retaliation will be plotted, and that the war on Terror won't ever end. But Osama getting killed (no conspiracy theory here, this would've benefited Bush WAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY more than Obama, and I've watched Zeightgest, The Obama Deception, and countless 9/11 conspiracies) is symbolic due to him being the global face of Terrorism.

Anyone trying to justify this piece a shit needs to sort out their priorities. If you have a loved one, anyone you care about, research some quotes and quips from families, fathers, mothers, etc on the fucking hijacked planes as they were going towards their fate in the towers. Women screaming, babies fucking crying, and Terrorists who believed in Osama's message of spreading bloody "justice" aka Murder to anyone who doesn't agree with his extremist ideology. Research this man, think of your loved ones and try to give this pos a pass. GTFOHere.

Don't get it twisted, The USA ain't SAINTs, and blind patriotism is incredibly annoying, but you know what, the world is rid of a incredibly evil man, and I'm proud our troops came through and that Obama put it all in motion and said fuck that lyin as Pakistani government. 

Anyway...back to the Raw concert.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

We're in the Raw Zone now.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Apart from the horrific sight that is Awesome Koong this has been a fantastic Raw.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

That interview was pointless.

Onto the title match!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Something's definitely missing from this picture. He needs that title.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omfg finally a wrestling match I cant believe it only a hour in


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected] Carell!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

hate the shirt miz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How was the crowd toward Kong?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Fucking hell that is heat


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

boooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What the fuck is up with Iron Sheik on Twitter right now? :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena in Miami won't go over well.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe the whole Osama thing was the reason Cena won

What a better way to send a USA message then the damn poster boy


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm actually liking this Raw.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow a steady mix of Cena fans and haters in Miami. Would have figured the whole crowd would be against him.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

i agree jph awesome raw man


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Outpopped rock.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And almost half the crowd doesn't even bother standing when Cena comes out... that is the face of the WWE people...


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Cena killed Osama.

Oh wait that was Christian winning the World Title.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

boo him out the building Miami.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Well the title's changed.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> How was the crowd toward Kong?


They popped!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

IamNexus said:


> THIS, who on earth would take fattie nattie
> 
> Other than Tamina, Vickie and Kharma she is as bad as it gets
> 
> Layla, Kelly and Maryse for the win


Layla, you have a point.

But Kelly Kelly and Maryse are so fuckingb oring looking.
I go into a club and find a shit ton of girls looking exactly the same.
If you like clones then okay.

But I prefer girls with something to them.
And Natalya isn't fat. Fact.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jerry Lawler seriously only ever has enthusiasm saying the Champ is Here. FUCK YOU LAWLER :side:

Crowd pretty split for Cena.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

How many wwe champion ships has cena won now?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

what kid, who loved wrestling, didnt make homemade belts - lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> How was the crowd toward Kong?


She got a big pop


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

shut up Jim ross. cena living his dream. he has lived it let someone else live it


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> How was the crowd toward Kong?


Very postive when she came out.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

JR is fucking amazing he should be commentator every single week can this match surpass wrestlemania one lol


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

JEEAAHHHHHNNNNN CEEEEEENNNNAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I know there's absolutely zero% chance of it happening... but can Miz please win?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Striker said:


> What the fuck is up with Iron Sheik on Twitter right now? :lmao


What is he saying?

BTW, love your avatar.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Jeeee i wonder who's gonna win?


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Like they're really going to have soldier cena lose the title after osamas demise...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Uh oh they turned more of the crowd against him by saying he's from Mass.


----------



## TeamBringIt23 (May 1, 2011)

Cena Cena Cena!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn it's like all three announcers took time to blow on Cena. Wth Miz has worked just as hard as Cena to get where he is


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Did Cena have some kind of mini seizure there getting his shirt off?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jordo said:


> How many wwe champion ships has cena won now?


To many


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cm punk chants?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

almostfamous said:


> They popped!





Kazz said:


> Very postive when she came out.


Nice. I figured they would. TNA country in some cases.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's the cruellest irony that on a night where the commentary team is JR, King and Josh, there's been practically nothing to commentate on.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Lebron to screw the miz/cleveland again


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

isn't this suppose to be a rock birthday party which means a special raw which also mean it is actually suppose to be all around the rock so why everyone is crying? and asking about wrestling matches? we already know it is all about the rock today


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Cena's learning from Tough Enough.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uh oh..Cena learned a drop kick


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Having Miz go over here would be absolutely brilliant, showing that Miz wouldn't have lost it had it not been a triple threat cage match.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> I know there's absolutely zero% chance of it happening... but can Miz please win?


And have another bullshit title reign? No thanks.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

anybody else thinking squash match?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This match is already better than their Wrestlemania one.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I pray to God Cena wins and Miz never touches that title again.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

You people cried for wrestling. So here's Cena retaining his goofy looking title. You're welcome.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

alex riley to turn? talking to much about him


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Could the comms be making it any more obvious that Riley is going to make the difference in this match one way or the other? Fuck sake


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Cena went hand first into those stairs!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> This match is already better than their Wrestlemania one.


Cena must be winning then.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And have another bullshit title reign? No thanks.


But that's what we got last night anyway... at least it would be a fresher face.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> uh oh..Cena learned a drop kick


In all honesty....where the fuck have you been the past 3-6 months?

You Cena haters are really starting to get desperate in looking for ways to trash Cena.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Jordo said:


> How many wwe champion ships has cena won now?


More than The Rock.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LETS GO CENA

CENA SUCKS.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dueling chants always set the mood right.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

CENA SUCKS.

LET'S GO CENA!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Women and children: "Let's go Cena!"
Men 18 and over: "Cena sucks!"


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

the fox said:


> isn't this suppose to be a rock birthday party which means a special raw which also mean it is actually suppose to be all around the rock so why everyone is crying? and asking about wrestling matches? we already know it is all about the rock today


Agreed.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The crowd is ALL OVER Cena, this is great.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I love it when its 50/50 for Cena. It really gets the crowd going


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> In all honesty....where the fuck have you been the past 3-6 months?
> 
> You Cena haters are really starting to get desperate in looking for ways to trash Cena.


It's not that they hate Cena, it's that Cena doesn't need the title.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Women and children: Lets go Cena!

Men: Cena sucks!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh good God, this match is incredibly slow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at all the little kids and the girls with the 'lets go cena' chants, and the men with the base in their voices 'cena sucks'.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Double-axe handle off the top rope.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> In all honesty....where the fuck have you been the past 3-6 months?
> 
> You Cena haters are really starting to get desperate in looking for ways to trash Cena.


Just ignore them. They'll never go away.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

tell me you seen stone cold in the cole mine


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm pretty much sure that those chants were added in...


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

What could be better than a Cena loss and then a backstage cut to Rock just laughing


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Commercial break during the WWE Championship match is very lame.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> Women and children: "Let's go Cena!"
> Men 18 and over: "Cena sucks!"


Haha, yea I love it. You can tell the different pitches between the two.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

korndogg123 said:


> Was that the Usos' theme in that Vaseline commercial?


Thank you.. I heard that too and it sounded familiar, but couldn't place whose entrance music it was. If they're using that in a commercial now, is it safe to say the Usos are fucked as soon as WWE announces the 'spring cleaning' releases?


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

They showed a Canadian event listing for May 27th. The guy said come watch John Cena take on the Miz for the WWE Championship, the Miz had the title on his shoulder.....

Edit: May 27th.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> LETS GO CENA
> 
> CENA SUCKS.


Lets go fake chants 

fake chants suck


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

how could they have been show is live not taped no piped chants


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> In all honesty....where the fuck have you been the past 3-6 months?
> 
> You Cena haters are really starting to get desperate in looking for ways to trash Cena.


and where have you been ..I'm not a Cena hater..

be feel free to swear if it makes you feel like a big man


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

DAMN never gets old. I swear, it's classic every time.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So, they couldn't cut commercial time off of that promo, but the championship match has 5 commercials in it? My face hurts.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

wwefrank said:


> how could they have been show is live not taped no piped chants


I think there's a 2 minute delay or some such


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Annihilus said:


> Thank you.. I heard that too and it sounded familiar, but couldn't place whose entrance music it was. If they're using that in a commercial now, is it safe to say the Usos are fucked as soon as WWE announces the 'spring cleaning' releases?


It's generic production music. Doesn't mean anything. I've heard the Hardy Boyz and Hardcore Holly's theme used for various other things while they were active in the company.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

does anyone else think this Raw deserves a fpalm so far?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Dueling chants always set the mood right.


so true


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

its been really good so far lou im loving it


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

IamNexus said:


> What could be better than a Cena loss and then a backstage cut to Rock just laughing


nothing at all my friend, nothing at all


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

They are putting way too much emphasis on Riley. Somethings up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I could see them giving the last 15 mins of the show to the Rock again.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Nobody on the current roster can get the crowd pumped like Cena.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I honestly dislike that sequence... it just LOOKS telegraphed


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

if Miz wins i swear i will steak at work tomorrow


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lou76 said:


> does anyone else think this Raw deserves a fpalm so far?


Not for me, its been awesome. Fun opening promo, and they establish truth and kharma.


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

*high pitched* LETS GO CENA

*deep voiced blokes* CENA SUCKS

 it gets louder every week


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Everyone counters the 5 moves of doom these days lol.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Can you see him? CAN YOU SEE HIM!?!!?

Cena's signature move is slang for female masturbation EL OH EL...

8*D


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

If they really want to get Miz over Riley needs to stay out.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I KNOW THE RULES, REF!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I must say Cena makes stuff look way too fake.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

SUPER CENA


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

The STF is the most depressing move in WWE. I just deflate when he locks it in.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

wwefrank said:


> how could they have been show is live not taped no piped chants


They have speakers, you know.




The Striker said:


> It's generic production music. Doesn't mean anything. I've heard the Hardy Boyz and Hardcore Holly's theme used for various other things while they were active in the company.


Exactly. Companies like APM Music, KPM Music, etcetera sell production tracks to various companies for commercials, tv shows, movies, the list goes on.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Good match, I'm diggin' it so far


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

IamNexus said:


> What could be better than a Cena loss and then a backstage cut to Rock just laughing


I would lose it, and would probably need to be given some oxygen from laughing so hard that I forgot to breathe.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

juannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn cenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

Does anyone else see Cena calling the spots while he's getting pinned?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

super cena can fuck off


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

lou76 said:


> does anyone else think this Raw deserves a fpalm so far?


Yeah,But I also think people who keep b*tching over&over while still watching the episode also deserves a fpalm!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good match so far loving it


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is actually turning out to be their best match yet. That isn't saying much, but still...


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

COME ON A-RI


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

STF while ref is out.

Miz confirmed for champion.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

REF BUMP


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

tap out ref knocked out miz wins am calling it


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck off Miz.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

ANYONE NOTICE THAT BRIEFCASE WAS BOUNCY AS FUCK???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO SUPER CENA! I seen that one coming.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

gay


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Seeing somebody tap to the STF makes my heart deflate.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

way better than their wm 27 match


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I HATE CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Come on Miz!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

No kryptonite in that briefcase.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

so gay

cena and his supernatural bs

makes me vomit


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hahaha, fooled you!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

fuck sake super cena


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Gr... stupid ref...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Reg bump? We back in TNA here, lol.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

the ref could count slower ....


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

really good match.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Damn_


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Great match.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Didn't see that kick out coming.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And that false finish fooled absolutely no one


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cena will what the hell Miz kicked out of AA???


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I love this crowd.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

nice trolling cena lulz


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Ohshit,kick out :O


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> The STF is the most depressing move in WWE. I just deflate when he locks it in.


Thats because Cena's version is possibly the worst version of the STF in the history of professional wrestling.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Kick out from nowhere...


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Miz kicks out of the AA!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Miz kicked out??? WTF?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow Miz actually kicked out


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

very good match so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dylanlip said:


> STF while ref is out.
> 
> Miz confirmed for champion.


Not really for now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

did Miz kick out of the AA...really??


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Always makes me laugh how the ref is absolutely fucked after being shoved or something. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome match


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SUPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR CENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

i give cred to miz, this is a good match


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS, THEY KEEP NEAR-FALLING! THIS MUST BE AN INCREDIBLE MATCH!

Wait...


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW THEY ARE MAKING MIZ LOOK STRONG/ CREDIBLE

EDIT: MIZ WINS 

EDIT: NO NO NO. BULLSHIT


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Miz kicked out, good.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

This is the match we should have gotten at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Since when did Miz kick out of big time finishers like this? I guess that's the way of making him credible & able to hold his own against the top guys.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Miz wins


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

WWE is on a roll with good matches recently!! MIZ wins!!! this can't stand right?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL! Miz is Champion again!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DFP[SDFIK0WFIEW0!!!!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

This'll get reversed, ref looks confused.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

YES YESSSS YESSSS WHAT A GLADIATORR FUCK YESSS 2 TIMES CHAMPION THE MIZ


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## DavidMB (Jan 4, 2011)

YES. MIZ VICTORY. THANK YOU SPINNER BELT

Nevermind. Dat ref.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMFAO BULLSHIT. BULL. SHIT.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What the heeeeell?


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

obvious...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Something's wrong. No doubt. Gay.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah Riley, what have you done...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Hahaha, fooled you!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Swerve incoming


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HAHA YES MIZ


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

2 time wwe champ!!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

WOAH


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now why couldn't Miz be like this for his whole reign and just reduce the dirty finishes?

HAHAHAHA Cena haters bout to bitch!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww, fuck off, Chioda.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Reverse the decision!!!!! YES!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

SURPRISE! SUUUUURRRPRISE EVERYBODY!!!!!


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Bulll


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that ref is a beast


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

new wwe champion.. hahahhahaaa


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Fucking. Gay.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ugh... screw this mess...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Knew it was being reversed when he didn't toss the title out.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Miz...wins...I call shenanigans!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

you dont try to fool mike:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wtf wtf wtf


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ref's gonna reverse the decision.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

what a pointkess title change.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

bullshit bullshit bullshit!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Miz trolled


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Swerve.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Nice twists_


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

back to the end of the line Miz. 

Jobber status!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HAHAHAHA. FUCK YOU, MIZ.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

DONT WHORE THE TITLE PLZ


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUU REF


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Hahahaha...


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Woooooow....

The refs are getting more and more STUPID with every month.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Goddammit.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHY PICK NOW TO SEE SOMETHING REF YOU FUCKING PRICKKKK!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

When does the ref ever do that?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

REVERRSSSSSSSSSSEDD uh oh forum crash coming LOL


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why would he count and then reverse?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Fan-fucking-tastic...let's see how Cena gets out of this the next time...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Knew it was being reversed when he didn't toss the title out.


Yup, far too obvious


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok really?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

And Your NEW WWE Champion The Miz!! Two times. Don't do it ref. Fuck you ref!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh fuck you WWE

Why?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

BULLSHIT.
I wish this company would hop off Cena's dick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was bullshit. You reverse the decision without even looking at footage? 

And here's the Superman Bit.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok screw that


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

RAW GM email incoming!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mst said:


> 2 time wwe champ!!


DENIED


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it time for Smackdown yet?


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

this is effin stupid.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

fuck you wwe

you ruined my night and most likely my life

this show is made for teletubbie watchers and not real men


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

you got trolled!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Typical superCena...ugh


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

supercena


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

sickofcena


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Troll'd. LOL, the ultimate supercena moment. Fuck off you stale cunt.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Super Cena prevails again


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

OH THANK GOD.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Should've dumped the title out the ring Miz.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Super Cena really sucks


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh my fucking lord fuck this ****** no one has ever been so overpushed not even hogan stupid ****** cena.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

.....AWwwww


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess we're getting yet another rematch at the next ppv. Meh.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Dickhead ref


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone who actually supports that type of stuff and likes Cena is insane..


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow bullshit,, ref reversing the call lol..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at the clueless baby with the Cena head band on.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I got trolled  worst show ever.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> if Miz wins i swear i will steak at work tomorrow


I'm not sure what steaking is.. But if it involves pulling your pants down.. don't.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

awesome raw


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great great match at leat 3 3/4 what a show this has been it just gets better


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

SIGN OF THE NIGHT: Big Show loves zebra cakes.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The ref could have at least restarted the match. He did not technically see the belt get used.
And Cena goes superman on the Miz.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

[Russo Pic]


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rock's birthday is a bag of shit if it doesn't involve Foley.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

What the fuck? How the hell would he know hes used it from that?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

How can you reverse a decision with no evidence what so ever? fpalm


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Supercena is back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Still champion....John Cenanuff (Seen A Nuff)


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Good match, I just find that character to be sooooo boring


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Riley should kick both their assses


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

That match was better than their Wrestlemania 27 encounter.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WWE trolled hard.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Miz WANTS THIS...


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL at all the Cena haters.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

mothing gets past 'hawk eye' mike chioda


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah... Cena cock sucking in full mode with the WWE again. The fuckwad can't even get over as a face and the ref has to do a blind 180 without seeing shit. Fuck you McMahon.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

where's Del Rio and Punk?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Just laugh out fucking loud at all the poor haters thinking Cena would drop the title in less than a day. You sad, pathetic men.


----------



## Kelel (Sep 20, 2006)

haha eat it Haters!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I hate her too, dorky bitch.


----------



## TeamBringIt23 (May 1, 2011)

IDC what anyone says but that match was amazing! 10 times better than their match at Mania.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

"Just keep swimming. Just keep swimming. Just keep swimming..."


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

How was it a supercena moment? Miz got caught cheating.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Rock's birthday is a bag of shit if it doesn't involve Foley.


To be fair, he's been insisting all over Twitter he won't be there.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Load of bullshit


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

You know, I try to defend Cena. I really do. But his booking is just sickening.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Steve Corino liked that match. Good enough for me.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

ugh lesbienne


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That was such a retarded finish. OH well...hopefully it leads to another match at OTL


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

SuperCena...same ole shit.

Miz kicking out of the FU was nice though.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> fuck you wwe
> 
> you ruined my night and *most likely my life*
> 
> this show is made for teletubbie watchers and not real men


WWE ruins lives now ?

Just switch to TNA if you think it's that bad...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The crowd loved it, great match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

actually the Ref did it...so I guess he's now the Super Ref..


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jorge Suarez said:


> where's Del Rio and Punk?


There's like, 50 minutes left in the show.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Good match. End result was predictable, although it was interesting that they didn't have Miz take the pin. Looks like they are going out of their way to protect him, and with the teased face turn at the end it would seem we know why.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Why does Cena get to have a swerve every week, they need to open up the storylines


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Why would he count and then reverse?


because its cena


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I have never seen the ref do that before.


----------



## EldondeDR (Apr 28, 2011)

Using The Rock's Nation theme = Greatness


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

The_Great_One_316 said:


> How was it a supercena moment? Miz got caught cheating.


He got up straight after and FU'd both of them, after taking title belts to the head and the briefcase to the head, but yeah no SuperCena here.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

At this point I really think it would have been even worse if Cena lost. Sure the belt is absolute dead weight around his waist, but the last thing he needs is another title reign racked up that quickly.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

TeamBringIt23 said:


> IDC what anyone says but that match was amazing! 10 times better than their match at Mania.


Yeah it was a good match for sure.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Rock's birthday is a bag of shit if it doesn't involve Foley.


That fat guy made his decision..he's in Orlando taking it easy. In Miami? We celebrate GREATNESS.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I dont support the decision but I would have preferred Cena to keep the title. I dont like the seeing the title passed around so quickly. At least it was a good match and shows what these guys are capable of when their match isnt being overshadowed by the rock.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome match, hot crowd. Have to laugh at all the people complaining, I'd rather Miz was champion but that was entertaining, and that's why we watch this show right?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that match killed there wrestlemania 27 match and also with 40 mins to go what more could happen on this raw what will cena birthday present be plus some great build up to there match next year


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

My reaction...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> To be fair, he's been insisting all over Twitter he won't be there.


I know, I know...but I want my Long Island broski!

(Tell me I didn't just say that...)


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Never watching the WWE again after that...


can't wait for this next match


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Eugh that sucked. I marked out when The Miz won. Then the decision gets reversed and Super Cena FU's Riley and Miz.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Just laugh out fucking loud at all the poor haters thinking Cena would drop the title in less than a day. You sad, pathetic men.


Don't tell me you are a Super Cena fan? I had more respect for you.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

:lmao Reactions in this thread are glorious.

80 minutes in, and aside from the WWE Title match, nothing has really happened that I can remember. The Kharma bit was okay, though.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

I would have rather the Cena just pin the Miz after that AA, refs reversing shit after the match is just fucking dumb, makes every time a heel cheats to win look dumb afterwards


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The_Great_One_316 said:


> How was it a supercena moment? Miz got caught cheating.


The dude is knocked out with the belt.
Then all of a sudden after the bitch ass ref disqualifies the Miz,he wants to get up and start doing finishers.
fuck that


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahahahaha, that was awesome, screwing with the haters...


----------



## Get The Panda Out! (Mar 14, 2010)

Why was the wwe title defended just an hour into the show?


----------



## Kelel (Sep 20, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> actually the Ref did it...so I guess he's now the Super Ref..


LOL! nice!


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

his crowd is suprisingly pro-Cena.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I didn't mind Cena retaining on a bum decision (I expect it) but why did he have to interrupt Riley's face-turn?


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

Cena doing his best Hulk Hogan comeback impression. Lame.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Swerve ending leaves it wide open for a rematch. Match was good regardless of swerve ending and some awkward bits. Miz/Riley split incoming. Fine segment.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Realistically the choices are giant douche vs. turd sandwich so I really didn't care who won that match. The championship is a joke anymore.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

SuperCena is back....until his feud with Del Rio. Honestly people, it's not that bad.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

The_Great_One_316 said:


> How was it a supercena moment? Miz got caught cheating.


You can't get caught cheating without being seen cheating by the ref. fpalm


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> That fat guy made his decision..he's in Orlando taking it easy. In Miami? We celebrate GREATNESS.


Didn't he want to be part of the show and TNA even gave him permission to go, but the WWE wasn't interested? I read it on the TNA forum.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Just laugh out fucking loud at all the poor haters thinking Cena would drop the title in less than a day. You sad, pathetic men.


WWE - Trolling the IWC since.. forever.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SP103 said:


> I'm not sure what steaking is.. But if it involves pulling your pants down.. don't.


I must spread some reputation around before giving it to you again...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Get The Panda Out! said:


> Why was the wwe title defended just an hour into the show?


They must have something with a Cena-Rock confrontation to close the show.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Get The Panda Out! said:


> Why was the wwe title defended just an hour into the show?


I'm sure we'll all find out the answer in around half hour.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wonder what the main event is?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

wwe loves making the IWC look like bitches haha


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

The only good things in an hour and a half have been R-Truth and Miz kicking out of an FU.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Miz drops the WWE title after 5 months for Cena to be a 10-time champ and yet he's champ for just 24 hrs,WTF!?!?.....Oh NVM I guess,WTF!?!?!?!?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Rock gets the rest of the show?


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> They must have something with a Cena-Rock confrontation to close the show.


Rock to win the title tonight


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

yay super cena wins


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Realistically the choices are giant douche vs. turd sandwich so I really didn't care who won that match. The championship is a joke anymore.


Pretty much this for the past year.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

It's Madea!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Best Raw match in a while. I started rooting for Miz like a mark, and I hate that guy. But that's good wrestlers do, they make you care while they perform.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

the rock birthday celebration is the main event lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I fucking hate Tyler Perry.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

We've seen Tyler Perry, Ellen, Paul Walker, &c, but not Kofi, Del Rio or Punk. FIX THAT.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Who the fuck was that?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Tyler fucking Perry and Madea hate all you want bitches


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

GOD DAMNIT why the fuck does anybody like Tyler Perry?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Tyler Perry makes a shity Raw even shittier.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz got caught cheating cuzz the belt was under his belly then he immediately picked it up. If he was smart, he would've thrown it out of the ring.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

what's gonna end the show?


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Has Life Alert not filmed a new commercial since 1987? Is USA sure the company still even exists?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

who the fuck was that ryan babel lookalike


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i want some ziggles pls


----------



## EldondeDR (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got home, did The Rock come out with his Nation theme? I wonder why they are using it. 

Also, what has he done so far tonight? Any video tribute?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Am I the only one that finds Medea annoying as fuck?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I fucking hate Tyler Perry.


THIS.

BTW, you're on Twitter?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh fuck off. Please just fuck off.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Tyler Perry needs to just have the sex-change surgery already.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

wwefrank said:


> wwe loves making the IWC look like bitches haha


Its the Joey Styles C-O-N...SPIRACY!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Using the Smackdown canned pops


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

here we fucking go again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> Miz drops the WWE title after 5 months for Cena to be a 10-time champ and yet he's champ for just 24 hrs,WTF!?!?.....Oh NVM I guess,WTF!?!?!?!?


OMG you change your avatar, barely recognize yah!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wow.....dubbed pops holy shit

But WE GOT EM!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

WE GOT 'EM


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That's awesome.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

IMac who is that girl? either way she is now my desktop background


----------



## giantjames (Jun 15, 2003)

Dylanlip said:


> You can't get caught cheating without being seen cheating by the ref. fpalm


Eddie use to slam a chair against the mat, make his opponent catch it and then lay down so his opponent got DQ'ed, bet you loved it when that happened but because this involves Cena, u hate it....


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Mute.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

old guy in the crowd lol, he was like who the fuck is osama


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena lead the charge on Osama Bullett laidens death fortress on his big ass white horse


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

USA USA USA USA

CENA SUCKS CENA SUCKS CENA SUCKS


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Realistically the choices are giant douche vs. turd sandwich so I really didn't care who won that match. *The championship is a joke anymore.*


For whatever reason beer shot out of my nose when I read that sentence.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Using Lex Luger's theme. We want Luger out here now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I give Cena credit. That was a very class act thing he did. He's very good at things like that.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

compromised...nice word


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lex Luger. :shocked:


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

they really put that song??? god damn idiots...


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Algernon said:


> GOD DAMNIT why the fuck does anybody like Tyler Perry?


Well, the African American community(mostly the women) love his movies and shows.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that should be Cena's theme.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

class act


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

its afraid...ITS AFRAID!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I fucking hate Tyler Perry.


Yes, me too.

Repped hard.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This guy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh thank god finally some class on this show.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

DEL RRRRRiiiooOOOOOO...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

ALBERTO DEL RIO POR VIDA!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fufflefuff said:


> Has Life Alert not filmed a new commercial since 1987? Is USA sure the company still even exists?


I work for a similar company for years.. Life Alert is just a cheap bastard company. 

Get a box, sign a 3 year contract, grandma dies in a year, you're still paying for the box another 2 years.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Alberto del Raw...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's his destiny to lose yet another title match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What a minute... they had American band music all set up for after Cena's announcement already?

DAMN IT! OBL's death really was just a work to get Cena some cheap pops!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That actually came across really awesome on WWE cameras. 

YEAH, RICARDO RODRIGUEZ FTW


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ADR, Motherbitches!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Should've played Real American.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

delllllllllllllll rioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats one fucking UGLY ass car. 

Regardless of the price of it.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I am done for tonight!!!

SuperCena sighting killed it for me.

Oh how wrestling has suffered a fall from grace. Not even The Rock can save it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao "Dirty people from Miami" love Ricardo


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> Should've played Real American.


Agreed


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

POUR VE VOR!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> What a minute... they had American band music all set up for after Cena's announcement already?
> 
> DAMN IT! OBL's death really was just a work to get Cena some cheap pops!


It's not that hard for them to cue up a particular song at any given moment.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

sir, sir...what about brodus?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ricardo has the lungs of a healthy bison.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

ADR awesome


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder how he is feeling after that Crash & Burn ladder spot


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

We're going back to this same matchup we saw 1000 times on Smackdown?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Alien Mysterio


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So ADR-Kofi it is...


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*DEAR DEL RIO: RICARD SHOUTS YOUR NAME REALLY LOUD, YOU DON'Y NEED TO BEEP YOUR FUCKING HORN SO MUCH, WE GET IT, YOU'RE HERE.*

still real to me.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

kofi


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish I had Del Rio's style.


----------



## mitown (Mar 15, 2010)

Satanixx said:


> Thats one fucking UGLY ass car.
> 
> Regardless of the price of it.


What do you drive?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Yay! Punk burial time!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

King's like "lol wut"


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mysterio vs Sin Cara!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

kofiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Are they starting this Mysterio/ADR shit again?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Alberto Del Choker!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Come on Del Rio the Spanish commentary table is on the other side.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Del Rio on commentary...speaking in Spansh??

God I wish Book was out there instead of King


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I wonder if they will actually push Kofi now? He went from nothing to US Champ.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I really can't stand Kofi Kingston anymore.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's the walking Nickelodeon Gak endorsement.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Seriously, give Kofi his Jamaican gimmick back. Raw needs some mad jah vibes!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i am a real American


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where the hell is Punk?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I guess we know who's the losing team here.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So McIntyre doesn't get an entrance?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So I wonder if they will actually push Kofi now? He went from nothing to US Champ.


So basically, nothing from nothing.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

What the fuck? Drew Mac doesn't even get his own entrance?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DREW AND THE ALL AMERICAN AMERICAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Jizz!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That didn't look gay at all.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Damn,didn't get to hear Mcintyre's music


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

gayyyy


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

THWAGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

Raw just got infinitely better.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That could not have looked any gayer


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

That entrance was a tad gay. I love it.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Hopefully this match isn't rigged like that Cena one was.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

McIntyre doesn't get his entrance music. Horrible decision.

That entrance pose was very homoerotic.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Well Drew and Jack just created a hell of a create a caption moment there


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow that McIntyre/Swagger moment was FLAMING.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

The Chosen One


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

mitown said:


> What do you drive?


1978 Pinto


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that didn't look Homoerotic at all!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

mcintyre is gay!!!!! no wonder tiffany is gone


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

So.....ADR is out on commentary why? What does he have to do with any of these wrestlers at the moment?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gayer entrance than Billy and Chuck.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

lol McIntyre's got charisma now, of all times.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Put the tag belts on Swagger & Drew


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I think McIntyre got the wrong idea there...


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

No entrance for McIntyre.. aint lookin good.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

lmao those push ups looked... interesting.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Drew. He doesn't get his own entrance.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Drew not getting his own entrance :lmao:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So I wonder if they will actually push Kofi now? He went from nothing to US Champ.



and that is as high as he is going to get, as much as I like Kofi he will have that Shelton Benjamin effect..


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

random tag-team with people drafted from Smackdown.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

Lmao, that was the gayest entrance i've seen since Billy and Chuck


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> That didn't look gay at all.


This. I love Drew but that was a tad fruity..lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why was drew teabaggin jack swagger


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> That entrance was a tad gay. I love it.


8*D lol


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

a week ago, all 4 of them were in smackdown


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Striker said:


> It's the walking Nickelodeon Gak endorsement.


Damn, I wish I could give you more rep.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope they're not restarting this Del Rio and Mysterio feud.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Red Gate said:


> Come on Del Rio the Spanish commentary table is on the other side.


No. No it's not.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggler/CM Punk vs Showkane


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

hello sailor!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swagger and Drew? Wow. What a Jobber team!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

swogger


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I want my PUNK!


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Drew and Jack = Billy and Chuck


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"KOFI PUT SOME OOMPH IN THAT UPPERCUT RIGHT DERE" :side: fuck it. I'll use imaginary Book to block out Lawler


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Swagintyre has a pretty nice ring to it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Where the hell is Punk?


on tna sorting his contract out


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

That face McIntyre gave is in need of a gif


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

What the hells the main event?


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Swagger and Drew? Wow. What a Jobber team!



They aren't jobbers, they just fill time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swagger is the bastard child of Gary Busey and Beth Phoenix.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

punk must be extremely sore after last man standing also this match has great potential great raw so far


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jordo said:


> on tna sorting his contract out


Never again.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope to god they to not start another Del Rio/Mysterio feud! Uless they will have Del Rio go after the United States Championship? But that is like a demotion for Del Rio. He was the top heel on Smackdown going for the heavyweight belt, now he is going for the United States Championship?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jordo said:


> on tna sorting his contract out


Don't even joke. :no:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That SpecSavers ad is pretty great.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cm punk legit injured from ER last night?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> What the hells the main event?


The Rock, what else?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> What the hells the main event?


The Rock.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> What the hells the main event?


Prob a Rock segment. May use it to build for Rock/Cena but really who knows.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

where the fuck is Punk


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk will probably have a quick match with Masters after this one.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe they decided to give Punk time off after all.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THE JACK AND MAC CONNECTION!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk in TNA = Career over


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Punk is getting ready to leave WWE.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Swagger wants McIntyre ON HIS KNEES!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Swag said:


> where the fuck is Punk


burried sadly


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew..sploooge.
Homoeroticsm and all.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Being on commentary exposes ADR's lack of everything.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

little chihuahua


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Swagger wants McIntyre ON HIS KNEES!


:lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk is just banged up. He will be back next week.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Why are we acting like ADR hasn't been on every Raw since he debuted?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Punk in TNA = Career over


Punk won't go there with Hulk and Jeff, I see Punk making movie not big time like Rock


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Didn't they tease Swagger turning on Cole at one time? What was the point of that?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Punk in TNA = Career over


Yeah cause it killed Jeff Hardy and Christians...do us a favor shhhhhhhhh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think it's safe to say that Drew is excited to be on Raw.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This guy says the same thing every week.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

McIntyre. You are a create a wrestler.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone else hear Drew say "Monday Night McIntyre!" lol


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Why did Del Rio wear a mask? He's extremely good looking.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's true....you're a disgrace Mysterio.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah cause it killed Jeff Hardy


I heart Jeff...but say what?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

So the ref catches Miz out but doesn't suspect anything after turning around and seeing Mysterio randomly knocked the fuck out on the apron....


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah cause it killed Jeff Hardy and Christians...do us a favor shhhhhhhhh


Christian had to come back to the E, and Jeff Hardy is at an all time low point in his life because he isn't being held to proper standards anymore.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing Swaggintyre sticking around as a team. Except they'd just job to Show and Kane after two weeks, and split up in a DRAMATIC MOMENT on Superstars.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

The underdog who always wins to win soon


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That splash is an awful way to finish somebody.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

"McIntyre right into your living room"

Amber grinds the tv.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Dammit not this again.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Del Rio and Mysterio Fued coming your way.
I didn't see the first one,so I'm in for a treat.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Marked for Drew's real accent. "Ah'm gonnae finish it!" Get them telt big man.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

LMAO @ ADR


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Drew.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They really are reigniting Del Rio vs. Rey. Pointless.

Monday Night McIntyre!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

People better not complain about the wrestling tonight anymore. This match and Cena/Miz were very, very good.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So I guess it's ADR/Rey II on Raw. Crap.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

what about ziggler


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

NoLeafClover said:


> McIntyre. You are a create a wrestler.


And a hastily created one at that. It's like "Fuck it, I don't have time to get the face right; I'm just going straight into career mode."


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Why are they feuding again?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Uh, Washington Monument subliminal messaging?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

MEANWHILE, IN WASHINGTON DC.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So they're going back to Mysterio/Del Rio?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think Hardy is behind the control booth. :lmao

And are they going to pretend as if ADR and Mysterio never had a feud?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This is pathetic, can we go back to the Rock now?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought Josh almost said "WWE teamed up with the Creative team"....:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... another Del Rio vs Rey feud?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

You're 2011 Royal Rumble winner ladies and gents.


Back to feuding with little Rey Rey.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

the greatest wcw champion of all time!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

rock's party at end of show?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

David Arquette!

Greatest WCW chammpion of all time


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Arquette former WCW Champ right dere!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

ADR/Mysterio again...fpalm


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Hunter supporting an Anti-Bully campaign.

He's gone soft.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

FORMER WORLD CHAMP!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We're getting del Rio vs. Mysterio again?

Guess because no one watches SD and they need something until Del Rio/Cena.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Michael Cole is GLAAD

WWE is Be A Star

...........


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I think Hardy is behind the control booth. :lmao
> 
> And are they going to pretend as if ADR and Mysterio never had a feud?


It doesn't count because it happened on Smackdown.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

2 good match great promo, r truth was awesome and karma killed a bitch and now build for cena and rock


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Drew's jobber status still remains...


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice of them to throw a couple matches our way...


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

When did WWE hire TNA's production crew, lawl?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

When did WWE hire TNA's production crew, lawl?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

anti-bulling campain..hosted by Bully Ray...why you pledging yourself...why you pledging yourself


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> McIntyre. You are a create a wrestler.


He is one of the default's for the create a wrestler.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jeremy Piven: Best Raw Guest Host EVAR


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Biggs: "I know what being bullied is liked... should never have fucked a pie."


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like to think that BEASTAR ALLIANCE is a cool new mutant superhero team.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

This makes me want to bully someone......_or something_


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

They have great chemistry, Imn happy to see them feud again. This time more people will see it too so even better.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ludacris!!!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Luda looks like shit with a haircut


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Rock's old theme is legendary.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

LUDA


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Too many commercials


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Luda whooped Rock's candy ass?

_"IT WAS A SPECIAL EFFECT FOR THE MOVIE!"_


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Luda


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Be a Bully the rewards are greater


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Luda cuts a pretty nice promo!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I heart Jeff...but say what?


Jeff left WWE and went to TNA in 2004. Then he came back and was as big as he ever was. Then he became champion 3 times as much as Christian. See TNA didn't do shot to Jeff, he was just taking a break.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> That SpecSavers ad is pretty great.


scary if your the fucking dog


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't be ridiculous, Ludacris


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Luda whooped Rock's candy ass?
> 
> _"IT WAS A SPECIAL EFFECT FOR THE MOVIE!"_


Oh fuck me, that's the best reference ever made. I would rep this a hundred times if I could.

EASY BIG BOY!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder why bubba ray wasn't there?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

For once I won't mind if Mysterio wins every single match and every promo segment....


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think bullies really give a fuck about showing tolerance and respect....
That's why their bullies..


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

They should have had Ludacris instead of Pitbull! I mean if they just HAD to have a musical guest.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Raw is very clearly the B show... there is almost nothing to it. Stupid celebrity crap, bullshit decisions, and burying ADR in a pointless fued when he just came off an intense program with Christian.

And if Smackdown is booked just as bad... WWE is just a crap company overall that should go the way of WCW... well more so than it already has <_<


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Im in the mood for some bullying right now


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Just let him come out to this one again. You've been teasing us with it all night. The new one is garbage.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If they want to convince kids not to bully, just show 'em that video of that Australian kid powerbombing the other kid. Then everyone would want to be the awesome kid who explodes after getting bullied.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> And a hastily created one at that. It's like "Fuck it, I don't have time to get the face right; I'm just going straight into career mode."


Hahaha. Exactly.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ludacris you just embarrassed you self


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess they can't come up with anything new for Del Rio so we get yet another Del Rio Mysterio.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

irishboy109 said:


> For once I won't mind if Mysterio wins every single match and every promo segment....


Current Faves: JoMo, Sheamus, McIntyre


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RAW. IS. MCINTYRE!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao there's a page on Facebook called "Fuck Mike Chioda"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jewsons suck


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, WWE I did know, you told me at the start of the fucking show.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Marino!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey, its that guy in Ace Ventura


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

THE HOFF!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

AT LAST YOU'RE ON.. YOUR.. OWWWWWWWWWN!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

YEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

FUCKING BEAUTIFUL SIGHT!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Dan Marino sounded like he was in an info-mercial or somethin'.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh no Dan don't stoop this low.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOT!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dan morino = ace Ventura


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Way to sell that promo Marino...christ.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah Marino. The People's Champion is D D P!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCK YEAH CHRISTIAN!!!!!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION CHRISTIAN


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

TNAwesomeness said:


> the greatest wcw champion of all time!


Sting, Ric Flair, and Booker T, say


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Christian the champ!!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Roy Hodgson.. no it's just dan murino.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love you Christian...but you look so fucking awkward with that title.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Rock and Christian again.. The peoples peeps


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

The Rock and his favourite superstar.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

this cant be good poor vicky


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO that's terrible


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

OH GOD MAY


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I knew it..


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

OHHHHHH NO!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

CHRISTIAN ROCK part 2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mae Young.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lolololololol


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

sick of Mae Young jokes, too obvious and too over done just stop bringing her back.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Go on Rocky, tell Dolph to go sell band candy after the show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Aw. I love when people are nice to poor old Mae.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

dragon's watching this thinking why the fuck am i back here...


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Youre a weird guy Ace....Weird guy


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao there's a page on Facebook called "Fuck Mike Chioda"


good


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think Mae is half dead.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome segment is awesome. Nice to see some defense of Mae...lol.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Ziggler you need your old haircut and stop messing with Vicky.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

More power to mae


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol @ the rock burying vickie's weight loss


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rock just buried Vickie :lmao :lmao :lmao 

poor Ziggles though.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

The Rock is going to make out with Mae Young!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...ew


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

She's still alive? :O


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

WTF did I just watch?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

now that is acting!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Forum's gonna crash now.


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

what. the fucking fuck.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Mae's got her teeth in. This IS a special night.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena crashes the party in more ways than one.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mae looks like she'd tear Rock up.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DANIEL BRYAN! SUBMISSION BIRTHDAY PARTY


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

She looks like she's about too.... you know


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

AND HERE WE GO....


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

shit just got real


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

/facepalm


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

you can never hate on him now, he kissed....her


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cm punk wants none of this show.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Kiss my ass Cena.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

wow what the fuck


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena looks like a child next to The Rock.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> DANIEL BRYAN! SUBMISSION BIRTHDAY PARTY


I'd rep if I could :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

really this match needs the title???


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

just bring it XD

awesome


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

please dont make that match for the title. it doesnt need it


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

You won't be keeping it till Wrestlemania Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't do that....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I kinda hope Cena keeps the title until WM.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Rock RB's and delivers a People's Elbow to Cole, then verbally trashes Vickie?

Best. Raw. In. YEARS.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cena better not keep that belt until Wrestlemania!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> She looks like she's about too.... you know



turn to dust?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Main event is Kane vs Mayson Ryan ?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

All I gotta say is, if the Rock loses to Cena at Wrestlemania, it'll be the biggest mistake the WWE ever made. Don't let Cena go over Rocky.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Kane vs. Batista2? Oh god.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane vs mason ryan as main event...ok


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

X-Static said:


> You won't be keeping it till Wrestlemania Cena.


You sure about that? lol


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> dragon's watching this thinking why the fuck am i back here...


dragon's trying to pick up kaitlin


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Big Show's almost certainly got some kinda health issue?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Daniel Bryan tryna get some pie from Katlyian


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

They just told us we have a year long Cena reign till Mania.

FUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

This could be a 5 star classic right there


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Kane vs Mason Ryan is the main event?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

for the love of god please dont let Cena keep the belt for a year


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally a long title reigns in the WWE Cena Extreme Rules 2011 to WrestleMania 28


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Mason Ryan best be jobbing.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know which would be worse...Cena keeping the title till April, or the Rock lifting it from him in April!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Daniel Bryan was chatting up with Kaitlyn in the background. 

Keepin' the pimp hand strong.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Woot kane!!!!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Have Mae Young and Hornswoggle ever been in the same segment? I have a feeling if they were Vince would orgasm so hard his head would explode.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

The only way I could handle Cena holding the title to Mania is if the Rock was actually going to win, then it would just about be worth the agony of an 11 month Cena reign.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Too many bloody adverts.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

of course dragon was getting it in with kaitlyn during the party.

such a pimp lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kane looks so menacing with his Tag Team Penny. :side:

Unless Punk comes out with Ryan then we won't be seeing him tonight. Maybe he IS banged up.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

So obvious the Rock isn't going to go on a title reign.
And the fuck Kane and Mason Ryan,main event?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Year long title reign for Cena. Oh joy of joys.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They're really giving us this for free on TV?!

Happy birthday to us!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Main Event is Thor preview guys.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Kane vs Mason Ryan ehhh?

Isn't Kane only meant to be on Raw if he defends the tag titles?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They've built this 'Cena holding the title till Wrestlemania' thing up too much... there's no way he's losing it now. Or at least until around RR, maybe it'll be a "so close, but not enough" thing. But even that would be too much to handle.

So is Kane the main event?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena definitely will not hold the title till WM.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Booze said:


> Too many bloody adverts.


They're making up for not having any for the first 30-40 minutes.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

The Striker said:


> They're really giving us this for free on TV?!
> 
> Happy birthday to us!!!


:lmao


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Mae looked totally senile during that. Only a matter of time... :no:


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena will drop it to Del Rio at Summerslam to keep things from getting stale then probably get it back a month or two later.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Fully expect Punk and Nexus to save us from that Ryan/Kane match.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I wouldn't expect this garbage to main event superstars.

Vince must be on a WUM.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

hopefully Ryan wins


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

That World Title looked awesome on Christian's shoulder.

I can't wait until they get a non-jobber-esqe name plate on there. LOL


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Best Main Event ever?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

It wouldn't even surprise me if he keeps the title until WM.....


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

del rio is fucked again... lol

year long reign for cena begins tonight.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

I pray CEna Vs Rock isnt for the title, we will then all know the result, which would suck,


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How can this be the main event?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dolph looks better like that


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Pitbull must not be too big outside of Miami if tonight is the first time I ever heard of him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wanna laugh at George Lopez, but it just never happens for me :side:


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

its not lmao the rock birthday is lol


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Del Rio has a talk show? Oh wait that's G Lo...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HERE WE GO...IT'S A BIG FIGHT FEEL IN MIAMI!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow seriously. I like Punk too, but everybody STFU about him not being on the show. Maybe he needs a night off. Fucking Christ, you are all the most annoying marks out there, and that's saying something because ECW fanboys drive me up the wall.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

wow that mother fucker has crazy eyes :shocked:


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Yay Punk!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now who finds George Lopez funny?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

XD George still makes me crack up.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

USA TV personalities aren't the funniest are they?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Finally, some straightedge relief.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

There you go...here is your Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, they can only build Punk from here. Since they've completely killed his credibility and momentum.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh well, at least Punk made it onto the show.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LMAO at Punk! Obvious face turn is obvious.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

AHH! There's Punk. For a second there I thought he was wearing Hardy sleeves.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

seriously he might be the most jacked guy ever in wwe/f


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Batista joined Nexus?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

everyone's lifelong ambition is fulfilled.

Punk is here.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe you punk fans will stop cryin


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Something has to be planned if this is the main event..........


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Now that Punk has shown his face everyone shut up.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

There. CM Punk is on the show. Everybody can chill the fuck out now.


----------



## giantjames (Jun 15, 2003)

Surely longer than 20 mins left???


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

World Pennyweight Champion, Kane!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mason Ryan jobs to Kane, but The Wellness Policy jobs to Mason Ryan.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Nexus needs to end soon.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

batista 2.0


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so just tuning in, did i miss anything good?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pussy Monster V2 is one cross eyed motherfucker.

But Punk..splooge.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Now who finds George Lopez funny?


retards do.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Punk had to come out so Ryan could use his theme music lol.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i love the punk/mason ryan pair...i wanna be in that gang! lol


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Kane gonna put Ryan over...he's like the Anti-HHH.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Batista joined Nexus?


THEY'RE MY FRIENDS!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys! Mason Ryan bears a striking resemblance to Batista! Has anyone ever noticed that? Anyone?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk's about to be written off


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Batista joined Nexus?


Together him and punk will take over all the "pie" in the WWE.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista v Kane


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Kane vs. Mason Ryan...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wait a sec.

When the fuck does Kane main event Monday Night RAW?!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

your main event on raw people

who booked this???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

is this the main event my gawd


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Skid Marks sign in the crowd, FTW!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Hey guys! Mason Ryan bears a striking resemblance to Batista! Has anyone ever noticed that? Anyone?


I love you :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Did CM Punk just shout Basketballs dont hold grudges?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Mason Ryan went way too heavy on the tan, Jesus, steroid infested freak.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't believe they're giving Batistwo wrestling time.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

haha, Mason/Punk is an excellent pair


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ryan is going to take out CM Punk. I put my money on it


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol Punk said "Our Basketball Team is doing good" when some guy in the crowd Chicago sucks


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

why the hell is this match on after Miz/Cena


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm seriously waiting for Ryan to do a thumbs up/thumbs down.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy spray tan Batman. Mason looks all oily and crap.

Go Batista Go!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

something will probably happen resulting running over more than usual. i better not miss the beardpocolypse because of this


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

What the fuck? Is Kane even trying???????


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did I hear Justin Roberts right? Did he say Mason Ryan's from Cardiff, Wales? Isn't that where Rob Terry's from too?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

the only way this isn't a waste is if we see Undertaker


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Wait a sec.
> 
> When the fuck does Kane main event Monday Night RAW?!


And even moreso... 

When the fuck does Mason Ryan main event RAW?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

DAVIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD FUCKING OTUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

why is this ending Raw?

someone is showing up


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Hey guys! Mason Ryan bears a striking resemblance to Batista! Has anyone ever noticed that? Anyone?




Now that you mention it...:hmm:

2000th post 8*D


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hate to say it, but Kane's look of disbelief was perfect. Sold that really well.


----------



## TeamBringIt23 (May 1, 2011)

Mason Ryan=New Batista


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Ugh....get ready for a Mason Ryan push to the moon everyone.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. Jeff is in the control room.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Absolute death segment right here


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

shouldve known Big Slow was coming out


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Do they shout "C'mon!" a lot in Wales or somethin'? Only thing Ryan can say apparently.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, looks like the Mason Ryan superpush has started!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So I guess Corre and Nexus both go down Kane and Big


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

BATISTA TO RETURN?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

oh noes its show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow Big Show looks gassed just running down there.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So instead of Corre/BS&K we have the Nexus?

Please...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Tonight's show just went to shit


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I smell a Corre sighting.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Batista is back!!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The Pounce!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*OMG 
BATISTA TOOK OUT BIG SHOW AND KANE*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck yeah, KILL THESE LOSERS SHOW!!


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm calling shenanigans on Mason Ryan destroying Big Show and Kane! Shenanigans! Shenanigans!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mason Ryan is more credible than the leader of the group. Sad.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Kane/Big show already buried Corre and now they will do the same to Nexus.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SPEAR


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

got to love that Show and Kane go from feuding with the Corre to the Nexus


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf is going on?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a spear, that.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

genesis of mason ryan


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RAW feels empty without Orton.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

vince is going to push mason ryan to the fucking moon


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DAMN Mason Ryan getting over tonight. That was impressive indeed.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

BATISTA 2.0 OWNS


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> so just tuning in, did i miss anything good?


Well, The Miz/Cena match was quite good, and McIntyre and Swagger lost to Mysterio and Kingston. Other than that, no.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The worse part is Mason still isn't over.

He's filled with Roid Rage.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

What fucking bullshit that was... Kane didn't even try... Ryan seemed out of place... why rush pushing this green motherfucka?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

And the rest of The Nexus whose name isn't CM Punk and Mason Ryan are as irrelevant as Otunga's imitation Affliction brand trunks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT??? HE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THEIR FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

GORREE!!!!!!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats it? Main event over? THAT SUCKED!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's ridiculous how far Punk's star has fallen. The hell?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Mason Ryan should be the leader of the Nexus he makes the rest of them look like pussys includung Punk


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What a beast.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao please tell me someone heard that fan: Batista wants his roids back!!


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

Mason Ryan reminds me of the Na'vi from Avatar


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ryan's our best hope for taking the belt off Cena before WM, folks. I'm gonna go shoot myself.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Did someone say Batista wants his roids back!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ryan's angry roid rage face.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mason Ryan>Botchtista


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Guy is such a freaky looking cunt. Shouldn't be allowed on TV, Jesus.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mason build-up time


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

No JR. That wasn't a shoulder right to the sternum. That was a spear! What because Edge is retired, nobody can do a spear now?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

You all thought SuperCena was bad, wait until we get SuperMason.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, this was interesting the 1st time I saw it... When Batista did it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Are they really going to a commercial at 11PM? This show is going to be running so late


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Mason Ryan has an abnormaly long neck.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao please tell me someone heard that fan: Batista wants his roids back!!


:lmao heard it too


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That was just atrocious.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

korndogg123 said:


> Did I hear Justin Roberts right? Did he say Mason Ryan's from Cardiff, Wales? Isn't that where Rob Terry's from too?


He really isn't, they just can't say the name of the place he's actually from.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

mason ryan getting put over at 11? rather watch regis and kelly


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

so it just ends like that?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

im looking forward to a cena v ryan feud


srs


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jordo said:


> whats rocks hand signal about


It's the University of Miami's hand signal


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO


:shocked:


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

FACK this movie looks ghey


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

I read earlier Foley is there


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

next segment gonna be epic i think cena rock confrontation in the making build up begins fuck this could for 2 hour 30 mins rofl


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Mason Ryan looks like Batista and has his move set.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Steve Corino approves of Mason Ryan.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

There must be some long ass overrun on this show tonight


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

im hungry, thats what i am...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

ILL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena/Miz should have been the main event where the Rock came out and leveled both.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Randy Orton should go to the papers...just saying, sounds look an alright idea.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Look.. it's the coach from Radio... Oh wait, it's that WWE movie.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Not another Punk Show feud please


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> You all thought SuperCena was bad, wait until we get SuperMason.


I want Supercena vs. Supermason.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Batista wants his roids back LOLOLOLOLOL
What a legend


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Dixie carter segment up next


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I know that movie is all about anti-bullying, but GODDAMN that ginger kid is ugly


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Fuck Mason Ryan.... that shitty segment just pissed me off...Kane didn't even fucking try...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

This Raw should just be removed from WWE's library.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I was worried the Big part of Big Kane was going to let his buddy get beat up. Thank goodness he came to the rescue!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Jericho really needs to come back soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RKO696 said:


> It's the University of Miami's hand signal


Clinton is always down.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Does Orton have only 1 line in that movie? LoL


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

advertisement from WWF made me lol


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont blame the kids who bully that ugly ass kid in the movie.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

nate_h said:


> Not another Punk Show feud please




IKR..that would be boring as fuck..i forgot show moved to raw :cussin:


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I never see the WWF adverts any other time on tv except for during Raw.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

candy u make me laugh lol it been real good show but it your opinion rofl


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The past few weeks of Raw have been atrocius... I mean worse than the worst days of WCW. Is Vince trying to fucking kill the show?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol WWF advert.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mega Push for Mason Ryan!?!?!?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

CHRISITAN PROMO!

FUCK YES!


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> This Raw should just be removed from WWE's library.


Shut up. Why are you still watching it then.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wonder whats last


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah advertisement for Christian's celebration as WHC!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Christian baby!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

look at this jakey bastard lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmmm I wonder who we're about to see.

It couldn't be the APA, could it?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SmackDown's got me hooked for Friday


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Best late night host in history right there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Clinton is always down.


Down with the brown.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CRAIG f'n FERGUSON!!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

At this rate Raw will be over at 11:30!


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Scotland ftw


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

None of these comedians are funny. Fuck off...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dear God, more Rock.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

HEAD BOBBLE!!!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> This Raw should just be removed from WWE's library.


Too bad the WWE couldn't just retcon all their shitty decicions of late like the recent Cole garbage, Swaggers WHC run and Del Rio's RR win.


oh and CRAIG FUCKING FERGUSON JUST SAVED THIS RAW.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Craig!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

And now for Rocky to close the show.

With another WE GOT 'EM!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Not as big of a pop the second time around, haha.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Now i want to know what peaches the stripper smells like


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Y2J Problem said:


> Lol WWF advert.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

they better not let us down here...


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

Jordo said:


> wonder whats last


gotta be rock and sock reunion


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

party hats?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wow what the fuck is with this crowd


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I had this tabbed all god damn night and never got to use it:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

yawnn


----------



## EldondeDR (Apr 28, 2011)

Crowd is so dead.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> This Raw should just be removed from WWE's library.


But it's been loltastic...unintentionally.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

It's official: Vince has kidnapped Vince Russo, drugged him out of his mind, locked in a basement somewhere, and forced him to book this show at gun point.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Triple H should bury Mason Ryan tbh


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I want to see Mick Foley, Jonathan Coachman, and Yurple the Clown or I'm going to the papers.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I would mark the fuck out if Austin comes out.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

everybody Wang Chung tonight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the party hats


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone booed his family. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is anyone else having technical difficulties? My screen just froze on a picture of the APA entrance video for some reason... looks like it's just me.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> I want to see Mick Foley, Jonathan Coachman, and Yurple the Clown or I'm going to the papers.


IYQ


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

look at the Rocks sexy ass ex-wife


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> I would mark the fuck out if Austin comes out.


And Trips

And Foley

And throw Jericho in there too while you are at


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is that Van Diesel in the crowd???


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Wait... did I catch that right?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

ryanhc23 said:


> Shut up. Why are you still watching it then.


Car Crash tv.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

The Hurricane should come out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vin Man!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OH SHIT!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I want to see Mick Foley, Jonathan Coachman, and Yurple the Clown or I'm going to the papers.


:lmao me too.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Shit


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit. Vince!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

VINCE?!?!? SHIT!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

raw saved


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vince McMahon, WE'RE SAVED!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yes!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

forum crash incoming


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

VINCEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Win!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I knew we were going to get a Vince apperance!

Move the camera!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

HE'S ALIVE!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

yesss!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

vinceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vinnie Mac...shit just got real


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Vince!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

YES!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

VINCE!!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

VINCE HAS AWAKEN FROM HIS COMA!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

VINCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

VINCE SHIT


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> It's official: Vince has kidnapped Vince Russo, drugged him out of his mind, locked in a basement somewhere, and forced him to book this show at gun point.


Haha some people...

Comparing this great show to Russo's shitty booking is just being desperate for attention.


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

vinny maccccc


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Criag Fergurson can suck my cock the the fucking traitor


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

VINCE!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can say with all sincerity: fuck off, Rock.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Vince? erghhhh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Vince and The Rock holy Schmit!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

been FARRR too long since we heard that song


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Vinnie Mac....


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vince McMahon!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HOLY SHIZ VINNIE MAC DADDY IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

VINCE!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Rock, YOU'RE FIRED!!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Vince!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

One of the top 3 greatest entrance themes ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the fuck is directing the control room? :lmao

Vince? He's out of a coma.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

MCMAHON

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT AJHFWSDY<WER<UE &NIEBI:EYV:BEIPF&EBG"srgadthfth


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*VINCE!!!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

its on like saigon now!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Striker said:


> I want to see Mick Foley, Jonathan Coachman, and Yurple the Clown or I'm going to the papers.


Lol, you've got Vince instead...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

No chance.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the fucking vinceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_This is interesting_


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

swerve swerve swerve swerve swerve


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Is it me or does Vince look a little yellow?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, you've got Vince instead...


I'll take it!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Vince and Rock. Here we go.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Vince Mcmahon!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Split the crowd again Rock:
"You are"
"an asshole"


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The crowd is fucking with Vince!
Lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Stop WHATing the crowd *******!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Vince is the GM.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Booooo-urns to the lack of power strut.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

We're getting nice Vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The What chant has to be shot, shanked and shot again.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

VINCHENZO!

Rock is emotional


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

plz be foley!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Vince to congratulate the Rock for Wrestlemania's million buys


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

all in all... said:


> been FARRR too long since we heard that song


It's just been since February 7.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kazz said:


> Split the crowd again Rock:
> "You are"
> "an asshole"


Yes. YES. YES.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That last thank you felt utterly sincere.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Vince looks a little happy after the hug he received the hug yesterday from Christian :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Very good way to end the show. That thank you from Vince was legit.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shit just got real


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ok


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THIS FUCKING SONG.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He came home for a whole month. Damn. Pce out until February, Rock.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh christ.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

mcmahon was gonna cry there


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow, when the screen went black I thought the show was over, haha.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What is this...


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

No Coach?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Haha some people...
> 
> Comparing this great show to Russo's shitty booking is just being desperate for attention.


What the hell are you smoking?! Share some so the rest of us can think this garbage is actually good... it would save the headaches for sure.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The FAWK is this!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*No not Foley,it's a Rocky segment guys.
GOODNIGHT*


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay damn it...the guy is 39 years old...move on...


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

roky maivia


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Now this is lovely. Okay, WWE can keep the last 5 minutes of this Raw in it's library.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh no did rock die or get injured? lol this video package.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THAT'S IT.......WHAT THE FUCK???


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, at least this show was a bit unique?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good video, awful song.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Y2J Problem said:


> No Coach?


He's working on ESPN right now.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm confused...wtf are we watching?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

With all the pie the Rock's gotten over the years, he's never had a blowjob this thorough.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

lol ladies and gentlemen, your main event! A heartfelt video package!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, so it is just a Rock lick assing session.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Hall of fame?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

why are people complaining??


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Is this his last birthday in the E or something? Because, lots of superstars have birthdays...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

God I hate this song.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, that pic of Ali and Little Rock was awesome!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So saw a swerve coming...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fantastic video, but god awful song.

Anyway, awesome show. Loved each minute of tonight.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> What the hell are you smoking?! Share some so the rest of us can think this garbage is actually good... it would save the headaches for sure.


This show, just like many other other RAWs, was good. Not great, not bad, but good.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I will get my hands on a Mattel Legends Rock one day. Hopefully.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

The show ends with a montage??


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, this is a great package.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I just keep hoping for an interuption. Anything.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Swag said:


> why are people complaining??


because they are stupid.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Austin/Rock
Hogan/Rock
Cena/Rock

Seriously, how many other men have had such epic matches?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

people need to some bitching fah real


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_That was nice_


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

WHO?!?!?!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ran...dom?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah but I would've preferred Mick Foley.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

youd think rock is dying or something. this is kinda lame


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

What sort of shite is this


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Who the hell is this?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

What is the point of this. This fucking sucks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Uh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This has to be one of the biggest on screen felatio moments in WWE history. 


Maya? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would still do terrible things to Mya.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

who?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Second singer I don't know tonight. Am I really that sheltered?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What the ****?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Mya baby


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

FUCK THIS NOISE


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Why the hell are they kissing Rock's ass so much?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

WHAT IN THE FUCKING HELL IS THIS


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Maya? Dude I haven't seen her since like 2004.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hope Rock's birthday never falls on a Monday again.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

She's cute, but fuck. No thanks.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

omg mya


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

just waiting for the twist...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This show has been........different.........?

yea different


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So uh....what's the ending?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The fuck is this bitch?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

now we need hackshaw to sing hoooooooooooooooooooooooo at this chick.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

great promo... great raw


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mya>Pitbull


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn i was hoping it was going to be jillian singing, that would have been great.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Who?_


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

HAPPI BURFDAY WOCK!


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow they are really kissing his ass big time. I love the rock but this is a little crazy


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Please.
Kill. 
Me.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm kinda mad that Rock's birthday is a bigger deal than ANYONE in history retiring.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> Is this his last birthday in the E or something? Because, lots of superstars have birthdays...


But how many of their birthdays could increase Raw's ratings by a full point?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG THAT KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mya can still get it like nobody's business.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

im missing conan o'brian getting his beard shaved for this?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

she's so hot fuck


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dylanlip said:


> This show, just like many other other RAWs, was good. Not great, not bad, but good.


No wonder Vince gets away this garbage... some of you actually are gullible enough to swallow the bilge down and be thankful for it :no:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm done with this.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah it's not like he didn't leave the company or anything


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jesus Christ woman, overdoing it much? Just sing the god damn song.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

How can the crowd possibly sing along when shes doing her own solo shit?:


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So for months EVERYONE is hyped about the Rock. He's gone for a month after Mania and when comes back half the board hates him. Seriously do you geeks crave attention THAT bad?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

She is making it well easy for the fans to sing along


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL PEOPLE ARE LIKE NOOOOO


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

gg maya


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

She fucking kilt that song... damn


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

This is fucking AWFUL.

Am I the only one here that thinks The Rock is just a dude? Why is everyone sucking this guys cock?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, they should have had CM Punk sing that


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ummmmmm........


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

The Rock is gettin' some of that pie tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the fuck is this shit better be a twist here soon


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesh miya was famous like 7 years ago. da fuck is going on, i want rock to kick some ass, not be a little bitch.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank You Mya, and your thighs!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

there doesnt need to be an interruption for everything


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

i know some people bitch so fucking i hate it this is great celebrate


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Guess Christina Milian or Ashanti werent available...nice round booty on that chick though


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i can see why bboy wanted to miss this...fuck he'd have a seizure


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I ended up seriously waiting for the car crash sound.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ROH streamers > WWE streamers


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So for months EVERYONE is hyped about the Rock. He's gone for a month after Mania and when comes back half the board hates him. Seriously do you geeks crave attention THAT bad?


I don't hate him. I just wanna see him do Rock type stuff, not fucking mya and video packages.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

This was FUCKING LAME.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What? That's it? No heel turn!?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

YAAAY!!! BALLOONS!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!1!!!1111!!!!!!111!!!ONE


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Balloooooooons!

This was agreat ending, to a good RAW.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Second singer I don't know tonight. Am I really that sheltered?


looks that way lol


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Dang Mya...


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I ended up seriously waiting for the car crash sound.


same here :/


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

thats alot of fucking confetti for a birthday


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lame... sorry, but that should not have ended the show. And I like the rock. This RAW is one ofthe most disgraceful peices of shit I've ever watched in wrestling history.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

possible the longest version of happy birthday ive ever heard


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shits fucked up


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Amazing ending!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This has absolutely been the best Raw since the draft!*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So for months EVERYONE is hyped about the Rock. He's gone for a month after Mania and when comes back half the board hates him. Seriously do you geeks crave attention THAT bad?


Some of us never wanted him back in the first place. Waste of fucking time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so overboard. :lmao
Wow.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

They acting like The Rock is leaving or something. Its only his fucking birthday...Stop sucking his dick WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So for months EVERYONE is hyped about the Rock. He's gone for a month after Mania and when comes back half the board hates him. Seriously do you geeks crave attention THAT bad?


Or maybe they hate everything surrounding his birthday like Pitbull and Mya and random horrible skits. But continue to hate on everyone, not like you have anything better to do.
*
IN MEMORY OF DWAYNE "THE ROCK" JOHNSON
1972-2011*


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn they kinda overdid it with the confetti.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess I was a little naive in hoping for Foley to appear.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Let us never speak of this Raw again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure what to think. They over exaggerated the shit out of his birthday.


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I just dont understand this...


Why a whole episode devoted around his bday...a whole episode devoted around a guy thats not even technically still in the wwe with no extra buildup to it whatsoever.


It almost seems like the whole thing was just to honor him, but for what? His 39th bday? Who cares.


I enjoyed some parts of this show, so im not gonna bitch too much...but really really disappointing in general in my opinion.

Ill still watch next week though...


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

it's official!!!
Vince Mcmahon has went insane.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

fucking amazing fucking raw 10/10000 great show great great show happy birthday rocky


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

el dandy said:


> This is fucking AWFUL.
> 
> Am I the only one here that thinks The Rock is just a dude? Why is everyone sucking this guys cock?


Because he's the Michael Jordan of pro wrestling..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok :lmao


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I love Rock, but Does he really deserve all that?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *This has absolutely been the best Raw since the draft!*





Well-played!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mini wrestemania for rocks bday yeah sure ok


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Rocks like wtf_


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Love how Rock is celebrating in the ring by himself.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *This has absolutely been the best Raw since the draft!*


lol just barely though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They celebrated Rock's 39th birthday, more than Christian's first title win :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Pyro hits the confetti and it all goes up in flames...good night everyone


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

lol. didn't mya sing Ghetto Superstar when I was still in high school?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

God, what are they gonna do for his 40th?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Rock vs Cena better be epic


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

.................................................


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I love Rock and all but even I have to say this is way too much.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great Raw.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> They acting like The Rock is leaving or something. Its only his fucking birthday...Stop sucking his dick WWE.


Well he is going to be leaving for a while..


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

10.000 people in the american airlines arena, No where near a sell out for the rock's birthday.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok that was all just way too much


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He didn't turn 50, he turned 39. It's cute...but still mega overboard.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Terrible, terrible Raw; the only good thing was Kharma...it way over the fucking top... what the hell....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...well aside from the Miz/Cena match, which was actually a lot better than the match they had at WM, RAW is something I'd rather forget.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

2 matches lol thats fun lol night


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

That was one of the worst raw's in a while (and I'm not someone that says that every week, seriously, that was bad.)


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Isn't Raw ALWAYS this bad? Remember the England episode two weeks ago? 3 out of 4 Raw shows get called the worst in history, or at least the worst of the year.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince really wants him to stick around.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, the only way to top this next year is to have the rock unify all the titles.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

I know there are some VERY pissed off wrestlers in the locker room tonight! WTF is this shit?! I LOVE me some Rock, but what they did for him here tonight was just beyond lame! I just hope they haven't made some people tired of him and will now want to boo him for boring the4ir asses tonight! Lol!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

as much as I like The Rock that was a little too much...


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mya is still fine. Those legs. :yum:


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

80% of the people on this forum are retards. you wanted rock back, he comes back, you dont want him. 

Fuck you.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

nate_h said:


> I love Rock, but Does he really deserve all that?


For what he has done for WWE, yes, yes he does.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Dissapointed with the lack of Foley,Austin,Trips


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

nate_h said:


> I love Rock, but Does he really deserve all that?


We'll see when the overnight ratings come out, but I'm gonna say yeah.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Did anyone else see all of that smoke?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I Bet Vince is going to corner Rock with a contract after the show


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

On the plus side at least next weeks Raw is guaranteed to be better...


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

The Rock better repay the WWE something pretty awesome for that epic BJ from Vince.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

In all honesty this was the best Raw in years even if it was about the Rock. Rock was awesome as always, Cena/Miz was actually good with signs of Miz being allowed to actually work showing, Kong is making great impressions, Ryan looked like he could work. All in all I am very satisfied with this Raw and can't wait to be there next week in Knoxville.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian will be lucky to get one streamer and a candle for his World Title celebration. It's not in their budget.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

What the fuck are they gonna do for his 40th....



Has he got like some kind of terminal illness, or something?



Way overcooked, guess no one smelled it.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

wwefrank said:


> fucking amazing fucking raw *10/10000* great show great great show happy birthday rocky


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

iMac said:


> God, what are they gonna do for his 40th?


Take his ass to TGIFridays.

"You know last year I got pyro and confetti."


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It was sort of awkward seeing him standing there, alone. Like the loneliest birthday party in the world. At least bring his family in the ring, or bring the guys outta the locker room or something.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cena should have AA'ed him god damnit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well they defintiely took the Rock celebration a bit far...but on the whole a decent Raw. Only thing I really hated was the retarded ending to Miz/Cena, but that was a good match before that point so...


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> It almost seems like the whole thing was just to honor him, but for what? His 39th bday? Who cares.


You don't get it because you're just a teenager and you think Cena and CM Punk make the world go round..as you saw tonight, THEY DON'T.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hate to admit it but The Rock sucks. Can you please go back to Hollywood now?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He has done so much, he deserves that.

Good night.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

On another note, they are really overexposing The Rock. People wanted him to come back "SOOOOOOO BAD" and okay he's back but he's taking up more time then half the guys on the roster. Plus he has a guaranteed main event match at WM28, what's the use of guys even competing in the Royal Rumble now?

and yes this is coming from a Rock fan.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

If we don't at least get a Rock Concert out of this run, I'll be kinda sad.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Raw was crap.

I love The Rock but that was way too much...

When Vince came out I was hoping for a big announcement but it never came.

All the coming home stuff was pretty pointless cause he'll be gone next week.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

nate_h said:


> That was one of the worst raw's in a while (and I'm not someone that says that every week, seriously, that was bad.)



Yeah, me neither, but holy shit was this an awful show.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

didn't watch raw but reading the re-cap I'm very very very glad I didn't.

The rock just needs to fuck off.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock's B-Day Raw Reviewed!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Um Foley is with TNA, Vince wouldn't allow him to appear on WWE tv, come on people it isn't hard to figure that out.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

killacamt said:


> Mya>Pitbull


Fuck today's Rap and R&B. Old school and Underground for the win.

Decent and different RAW.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The confetti&stuff would have been much better iF saved for WM!,IF Rock actually beats Cena for the WWE title!!


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

The election coverage here in Canada was more fun to watch than this RAW.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Great RAW, loved it.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

He could have brawled with someone AT LEAST..


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The ending was meh thought the show was alright nothing special.

Video package for The Rock I also enjoyed a lot just ashame we now probably wont see him until next year. 

Would have been better with more guests or at least, better ones


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> 80% of the people on this forum are retards. you wanted rock back, he comes back, you dont want him.
> 
> Fuck you.


Exactly. 

For 7 years. Ive saw nothing but people all on The Rock's nuts about leaving. Why dont you give back. Why wont you come back to the business that made you. The Rock cant win no matter what he does.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat show happy birthday rocky u the best


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well, Smackdown was the show I am really looking forward to this week anyway. Christian, Booker and Rhodes.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What a strange show.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

Rock's one man celebration was funny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

One in ring segment and one backstage segment should of been enough. Even if it was his hometown. They could of been using the rest of the time to build & develop storylines. Even if it's Smackdown storylines.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn was i THE only one who was kinda hoping Mick Foley would have come out :S

Overall the ending was alright, but it was more "hollywood"-esque..i was hoping more wrestlers to come out instead of celebs..but that's Dwyane Johnson lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Or maybe they hate everything surrounding his birthday like Pitbull and Mya and random horrible skits. *But continue to hate on everyone, not like you have anything better to do.*
> *
> IN MEMORY OF DWAYNE "THE ROCK" JOHNSON
> 1972-2011*


Like everyone else doesn't hate on everyone on this board, too? And that's cute what you did with the date of death there I bet you got a LOT of smiles out of that! Way to GOOO!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

It's like they were celebrating Rock killed Bin Laden himself, not a 39th birthday!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

You guys just don't get it.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Exactly.
> 
> For 7 years. Ive saw nothing but people all on The Rock's nuts about leaving. Why dont you give back. Why wont you come back to the business that made you. The Rock cant win no matter what he does.


more fodder for the internet whiners...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Raw just got a new measuring stick to gauge how shite the next Raw has to be to beat this one.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

FootieGamer said:


> Raw was crap.
> 
> I love The Rock but that was way too much...
> 
> ...


And when's NOT HERE next week, everything is gonna FUCKING SUCK again. CM Punk is still gonna be losing for no reason. Mysterio will be going over Del Rio. Cena is gonna look unstoppable. They'll depush Miz because Cena comes before anyone else. Only thing to look forward to Raw next week is Kharma. That's it. The Rock isn't gonna be back until MAYBE Summerslam but that's pushing it. Have fun cheering these losers until he has to come back and rescue this bullshit again..like he did at WM 27.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> You don't get it because you're just a teenager and you think Cena and CM Punk make the world go round..as you saw tonight, THEY DON'T.


Oh, come on. Anyone who doesn't get why the guy has a huge 135 minute wankfest birthday party in place of an actual episode of Raw is just a teenage Cena fan? No: we're just not happily lubed-up Rocky fans.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> One in ring segment and one backstage segment should of been enough. Even if it was his hometown. They could of been using the rest of the time to build & develop storylines. Even if it's Smackdown storylines.


Thats for next week, RAW was about The Rock.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joseph29 said:


> It's like they were celebrating Rock killed Bin Laden himself, not a 39th birthday!


To be honest, I think Vince thought the Rock was Obama. I'm not even joking...that's one senile mofo.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LOL @ all of you ******* begging for the rock to comeback and now you want him to go back to hollywood?


shut the fuck up


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Never seen Vince give someone such a public ass kissing before for a whole show that's not even the guy passing away or retiring. They put over Rock as like the biggest mainstream star the company ever had with all the celebrities.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

It will be OK everyone. It was one-off "special" show. If anything, it gave the performers a break right after the PPV. It sucks that we didn't get much in the way of matches, but whatever, it's a long year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Christian will be lucky to get one streamer and a candle for his World Title celebration. It's not in *Christian's* budget.


Fixed*

Shit a World title win wasn't in Christian's contract either until Edge's neck was near the point of being held together by duct tape.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> To be honest, I think Vince thought the Rock was Obama. I'm not even joking...that's one senile mofo.


the realest shit you ever wrote on these boards


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

maybe that was a good ending if u like the rock, i dunno, i thought it was brutal... only interesting part about it was mcmahon tearing up, and if i think seeing tears in mcmahons eyes is the best part, it sucked.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

It was as good as any other normal RAW. Except with more balloons, and less Orton.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

coleminer1 said:


> 80% of the people on this forum are retards. you wanted rock back, he comes back, you dont want him.
> 
> Fuck you.


Did you even see what we just saw? I mean, I'm not a huge Rock fan and I don't disklike him, but fuck that was extremely overdone, that was probably the most overdone Raw ever.... HBK... Flair... Christian winning the world title (even though I hate him) all deserved segments like what we just saw.....but for his birthday?... when he's not even an active performer... and his fucking 39th birthday at that... yes people wanted him back, but damn does WWE have to suck his dick like there is no tomorrow?

I'm kinda pissed.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

some of you people always have something to bitch about people expecting a raw are so dumb because you knew it was a rock celebration and that what they gave you first you want the rock now u dont it like nothing good for some of you


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Honestly the Rock can go back to fucking Hollywood. That was the worst episode of RAW I've seen in years.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

hartlc said:


> The Rock better repay the WWE something pretty awesome for that epic BJ from Vince.


6 years of being in the WWE?

Coming back after being away for 7 years? Helping the business because of lack of confidence in getting buyrates for their biggest show of the year?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> To be honest, I think Vince thought the Rock was Obama. I'm not even joking...that's one senile mofo.


He wouldn't have celebrated the Rock if he did. Vince is a hardcore republician


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> To be honest, I think Vince thought the Rock was Obama. I'm not even joking...that's one senile mofo.


Well in his defense they're both half black and charismatic. Riley would have made the same mistake.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Fixed*
> 
> Shit a World title win wasn't in Christian's contract either until Edge's neck was near the point of being held together by duct tape.


DUCT TAPE! DUCT TAPE! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!?!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

They were in Miami his hometown and its actually his birthday 
Some of you are really acting like morons saying its over the top.

This was one of the best Raws this year if not ever, the only thing that could have made it better is if they brought out Foley.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Headliner said:


> One in ring segment and one backstage segment should of been enough. Even if it was his hometown. They could of been using the rest of the time to build & develop storylines. Even if it's Smackdown storylines.


Morrison/Truth was advanced.

Miz got his rematch won and then got the decision reversed. Next week will be interesting to see where he goes.

The tag match got PLENTY of time, looks like we'll temporarily get Del Rio/Mysterio until Del Rio feuds with Cena which I'm fine with. 

Mason Ryan destroyed Show and Kane and looks as if he'll be a monster heel and showed signs of an actual character tonight.

The Rock is well, the greatest. 

Great RAW, people who complain are going to hate on everything, stop watching and stop posting, for real.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Fixed*
> 
> Shit a World title win wasn't in Christian's contract either until Edge's neck was near the point of being held together by duct tape.


God he must feel like Matt Hardy.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Is it just me, or could this whole "celebration" be a large guilt trip so that Vince can convince Rock to not leave for Hollywood again?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This almost feels like a TNA section. The show sucked on so many levels yet so many are saying best raw in years and the show was great lol. Everyone has an opinion and nothing wrong with that cuz we live in a free country USA USA USA USA. 

I kinda thought going in they would open with the Rock and close with him but i didnt think his open would be almost a half hour. Truth continues to get over as a heel which was pretty good. I dont seem to remember anything in the middle ( show was that bad) I remember Kharma coming out. She got a great reaction and she has an awesome theme for real. Mason Ryan looked dominant but now it seems theres more dissention in Nexus. What happened to Faith? Vince coming out was surprising and stroking the Rock was cool i guess but do they celebrate Austins birthday or HBK's? Seems the Rock was surprised by it which i always think is cool. Vince just wants the Rock to stick around. So obvious with the final words in the video of Rock saying he will never ever leave again.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Dylanlip said:


> It was as good as any other normal RAW. Except with more balloons, _and less Orton_.


He went to the papers.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so a year build, with cena having the WWE title for 11 months, just for a 30 minute match at maina28?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Exactly.
> 
> For 7 years. Ive saw nothing but people all on The Rock's nuts about leaving. Why dont you give back. Why wont you come back to the business that made you. The Rock cant win no matter what he does.


I actually didn't want him to come back, I wanted dude to leave how he left. Again, coming from a Rock fan. The fact is they're giving/gave too much time to him he's not God man. So many other guys/women in the back who didn't even get time on the show.

Shout out to *insert random wrestler* in the back eating cake conversing with a diva.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Exactly.
> 
> For 7 years. Ive saw nothing but people all on The Rock's nuts about leaving. Why dont you give back. Why wont you come back to the business that made you. The Rock cant win no matter what he does.


It really makes me want to ditch this forum. Rock was like a messiah to these dorks for _months_ but when he just does what he does best and they somehow don't like it they just shit on him and leave him for dead.

Just a bunch of attention-whoring geeks is all they are.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this wasnt a raw guys the show was paced very differently it was a celebration enjoy it for what it is


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Dylanlip said:


> and less Orton.


Yup, there were some upsides to the show.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

That ending was just a few degrees over the top with the rocky-love.. my godit's not like he cured cancer or something, Vince is kissing his ass like it was the Rock who just personally killed Bin Ladin. They're supposed to save celebrations like that for when somebody retires, not just because it's his birthday, who honestly cares if it's anyone's birthday if you're not their friend or family?

P.S. I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO!!!!! Would be hilarious if Orton wasn't actually in the movie but they just spliced him into the trailer with one line to sell tickets.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Like everyone else doesn't hate on everyone on this board, too? And that's cute what you did with the date of death there I bet you got a LOT of smiles out of that! Way to GOOO!


But that's all you seem to do. And I'm not the one giving Rock confetti and pyro and giving Rock a 2 hour party like he's never coming back with no regard to anything else in the company. Not like they have 11 months without The Rock to use as a crutch or anything.

Oh, and you might want to spell Lightning right in you sig. Just saying.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by hartlc
> The Rock better repay the WWE something pretty awesome for that epic BJ from Vince.


The Rock doesn't to bust his balls at all for WWE, he paid his dues to WWE and is the reason they got 1 million buys for WM.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Exactly.
> 
> For 7 years. Ive saw nothing but people all on The Rock's nuts about leaving. Why dont you give back. Why wont you come back to the business that made you. The Rock cant win no matter what he does.


These idiots are actually anticipating some lame Cena heel turn so they play themselves like idiots and cheer him when finally heels on 10 year old kids. WHO GIVES A FUCK. Cena SUCKS. He sucks as a FACE. He SUCKS as a heel. He SUCKS as a Marine. Guy is garbage. Always was back even when he got hot in 2003. I feel sorry for you if you fell for his scam but that's on you. Celebrate greatness...celebrat the embodiment of greatness. That being the Rock. A guy who made HHH stand out when no one gave a fuck about him. A guy that turned Foley into a god for internet fans. A guy that put Austin back on top in 2001 when he was lost and knew he needed change. A guy that took a lost Hogan from obscurity in 2002 and put that old man back in the spotlight. 

You'll never see anyone be this great this young ever again. Yet they clamor for more Cena promos..for more CM Punk smart ass tweets? LMAO. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

That was literally the gayest RAW I've ever seen. That man had a 2 hour blow job. It was literally like observing a men's Bangkok brothel for 2 hours.

The only good thing I saw was Christian and his World Heavyweight Championship. World goldage to the max!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> One in ring segment and one backstage segment should of been enough. Even if it was his hometown. They could of been using the rest of the time to build & develop storylines. Even if it's Smackdown storylines.


Exactly..

Did we now just forget the next PPV is in like what... 3 weeks?


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> 6 years of being in the WWE?
> 
> Coming back after being away for 7 years? Helping the business because of lack of confidence in getting buyrates for their biggest show of the year?


Forgot
-Telling people "Dont call me rock im dwayne johnson"

ashamed of wrestling much


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The fact that we actually have people saying this is one of the best Raw's in years is appalling. It's people like them that have dragged the show into the mud...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MizPunkRio said:


> Forgot
> -Telling people "Dont call me rock im dwayne johnson"
> 
> ashamed of wrestling much


if he was so ashamed he would have never returned


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Mainstream" wrestling in 2011 is going to be a doozy. Not in a good way.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah wcw i agree with you also nothing makes IWC happy nothing they bitch about everything ive just looked at review sites and they thought it was a great show for what it was a celebration of the rock the person who everyone wanted to see now that he is here you bitch whine etc lol


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

MizPunkRio said:


> Forgot
> -Telling people "Dont call me rock im dwayne johnson"
> 
> ashamed of wrestling much


Isn't Dwayne Johnson his real name though?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> But that's all you seem to do. And I'm not the one giving Rock confetti and pyro and giving Rock a 2 hour party like he's never coming back with no regard to anything else in the company. Not like they have 11 months without The Rock to use as a crutch or anything.
> 
> Oh, and you might want to spell Lightning right in you sig. Just saying.


And your comeback comes from something anyone hardly notices.

I'm done here.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

MizPunkRio said:


> Forgot
> -Telling people "Dont call me rock im dwayne johnson"
> 
> ashamed of wrestling much


The Rock has never said dont call him The Rock. And has never said he was ashamed of the business. He always put the business over and always thanked the business for helping him get to where hes at. 

Try Again.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

I appreciated this show. The Rock deserved it.

I wanted him to return. He did. He's done a lot for the WWE. Raw was in Miami, his home, for Raw on his birthday and they gave him a special day to remember and he deserved it.

All you haters don't deserve to watch if you cannot appreciate that, after wanting him to return. I've enjoyed his return and thought this was a great ending to Raw!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> "Mainstream" wrestling in 2011 is going to be a doozy. Not in a good way.


Knew that for a while. Save us ROH


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Whats up with this forum? Either someone doesn't like something or someones exposing their huge ego by laughing at someone elses opinion. "HAHA, look at these fooollzz who wanted The Rock back. I'm sooo cooollzz."

I like the Rock, but WWE overdid the birthday celebration. I kind of got the same vibe from Rock himself at the end with the pyro and crap. It was just too much. WWE may be all about "entertainment" and Vince may have been determined to show his appreciation to The Rock, but wow.

Anyway, RAW was okay. Things will go back to normal next week since The Rock isn't around every week.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

wwe should stop sucking the rocks dick

why have a royal rumble when dick sucker gets a automatic mainevent see ya next year dick sucker


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

joeycalz said:


> Morrison/Truth was advanced.
> 
> Miz got his rematch won and then got the decision reversed. Next week will be interesting to see where he goes.
> 
> ...


Ok. What about mic time for Punk? Give him a chance to build himself backup after being destroyed by Orton the last couple months. 

What about Swagger and his new spot buddy for push ups? Instead of getting them involves in a storyline with Kofi or someone like Danielson, they were put in a tag match for the sake of a Mysterio/Del Rio feud. 

Time could of been spaced out to make way for other people. Things were condensed and a lot of time was made for Rock's birthday. Time should never be wasted. Especially if there's an opportunity to build your future.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Vince segment pretty much sets Cena heel turn for Mania. Vince pretended to be on The Rock's side tonight only to see him with John Cena at Wrestlemania because Cena is the future.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

This felt like a show that should've been saved for next year when he was 40 years old and after the Cena match, which would likely be his last match ever. Thus it would've actually made some sense as a tribute show.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I liked RAW tonight. The only bit I didnt like was all the patriotic shit, but hey that's American's for you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Busbrain1 said:


> I appreciated this show. The Rock deserved it.
> 
> I wanted him to return. He did. He's done a lot for the WWE. Raw was in Miami, his home, for Raw on his birthday and they gave him a special day to remember and he deserved it.
> 
> All you haters don't deserve to watch if you cannot appreciate that, after wanting him to return. I've enjoyed his return and thought this was a great ending to Raw!


What about the ones who couldn't care less if he returned or didn't return? I'm always happy to see wrestlers leave and have a life outside of this business. I wasn't itching or anticipating the Rock's return at all.

Enough with the "hater" bullshit. I thought the episode sucked and was nothing but a two hour soft core Cinemax porn blow job for the Rock. Using the hater excuse is so weak.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow you people beg for the Rock to come back but now start bitching for him to go back to Hollywood? And you wonder why you ungrateful fools don't get what you "want"?

Miss him with that shit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ok. What about mic time for Punk? Give him a chance to build himself backup after being destroyed by Orton the last couple months.
> 
> What about Swagger and his new spot buddy for push ups? Instead of getting them involves in a storyline with Kofi or someone like Danielson, they were put in a tag match for the sake of a Mysterio/Del Rio feud.
> 
> Time could of been spaced out to make way for other people. Things were condensed and a lot of time was made for Rock's birthday. Time should never be wasted. Especially if there's an opportunity to build your future.


I dont think they are going to push Punk while his contract is about to expire.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I remember last night people saying this PPV (Extreme Rules) will mean better things to come for the WWE this year

After that RAW it's all "I'm going to watch Smackdown only now", "Worst RAW ever", "WWE are doomed"

It was a night after Del Rio, Rey, Cena, Miz (botch-suplex in cage), Morrison etc put on a decent show, a very decent show. It's no surprise at the content of wrestling really considering. 

As for the celebration to me at least it was meh. Deserved a surprise or two bigger than Pitbull and Mia, maybe wrestlers perhaps? Different type of RAW was alright (As said before) same IWC response.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

even shawn or flair's retirement wasn't this big of a deal and they actually gave their fucking ALL to the wwe

serious fuck this shit


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Honestly, Vince could have cut his promo into a novelty mic shaped like the Rock's penis, then instead of actually saying anything, just lovingly inserted it into his mouth while a wet patched formed around the crotch of his pants, and it would have been less overt a blowjob.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

In RAW's defense, that was a GOOD Miz/Cena title match, even after considering the ending, and I'm not going to complain that it was on free TV. I was pleasently surprised at Miz's competence in the match. That match alone made this show better than every RAW since the one before Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> What about the ones who couldn't care less if he returned or didn't return? I'm always happy to see wrestlers leave and have a life outside of this business. I wasn't itching or anticipating the Rock's return at all.
> 
> Enough with the "hater" bullshit. I thought the episode sucked and was nothing but a two hour soft core Cinemax porn blow job for the Rock. Using the hater excuse is so weak.


Amber, Amber, Amber....wow. Well...I'll tell you what..he won't be there next week and next week it's still gonna be short matches, long Cena promos with mixed reactions, and the same boring PG bullshit that has ruined wrestling in America to the point it has. Enjoy that, honey. I'll be awaiting the next Shimmer release so I can watch some real damn wrestling for once instead of seeing Drew Mac squat over another damn man like he wants to ride him or some shit.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

GamerGirl said:


> even shawn or flair's retirement wasn't this big of a deal and they actually gave their fucking ALL to the wwe
> 
> serious fuck this shit


shut the fuck up for real, tired of all these rock haters massaging each others sacks.

If it was CM PUNK or JERICHO everyone would be fucking having an orgy jerk off fest, why can't people who like the rock appreciate him without the fucking hatred jesus.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Honestly, Vince could have cut his promo into a novelty mic shaped like the Rock's penis, then instead of actually saying anything, just lovingly inserted it into his mouth while a wet patched formed around the crotch of his pants, and it would have been less overt a blowjob.



He'll do that backstage.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

never begged for The Rock to come back. if this is the kind of crap he's gonna produce then i'd glady rather see him go back to hollywood.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Mason Ryan owns Kane and Big Show*

Meanwhile in Skip Sheffield's house................SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So... Raw has too many heels. Like Cena is the only credible face right now. Something has to give.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> What about the ones who couldn't care less if he returned or didn't return? I'm always happy to see wrestlers leave and have a life outside of this business. I wasn't itching or anticipating the Rock's return at all.
> 
> Enough with the "hater" bullshit. I thought the episode sucked and was nothing but a two hour soft core Cinemax porn blow job for the Rock. Using the hater excuse is so weak.


Well why can't we all just be glad it was just one show and it's business as usual next week? Besides it's Over The Limit. This PPV has _always_ sucked and I really don't see that changing this year so anything they build for it the next three weeks will be more lackluster than usual anyway so for just this once let's enjoy the good of WWE and just move on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> Amber, Amber, Amber....wow. Well...I'll tell you what..he won't be there next week and next week it's still gonna be short matches, long Cena promos with mixed reactions, and the same boring PG bullshit that has ruined wrestling in America to the point it has. Enjoy that, honey. *I'll be awaiting the next Shimmer release so I can watch some real damn wrestling for once instead of seeing Drew Mac squat over another damn man like he wants to ride him or some shit.*


So will I. The show still sucked. What's your point?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Amber, Amber, Amber....wow. Well...I'll tell you what..he won't be there next week and next week it's still gonna be short matches, long Cena promos with mixed reactions, and the same boring PG bullshit that has ruined wrestling in America to the point it has. Enjoy that, honey. I'll be awaiting the next Shimmer release so I can watch some real damn wrestling for once instead of seeing Drew Mac squat over another damn man like he wants to ride him or some shit.


fpalm


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Im sorry but I clearly remember in the chat for extreme rules last night
everyone was saying it was 9/10 show and things were looking up 
24 hours changes a lot


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He'll do that backstage.


And it'll be in full glorious uncensored HD on the inevitable "Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson: Better Than Barack" career retrospective Blu-Ray, released shortly after WM28. They'll pipe in USA chants.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> Im sorry but I clearly remember in the chat for extreme rules last night
> everyone was saying it was 9/10 show and things were looking up
> 24 hours changes a lot


Wrong day of the week.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> What about the ones who couldn't care less if he returned or didn't return? I'm always happy to see wrestlers leave and have a life outside of this business. I wasn't itching or anticipating the Rock's return at all.
> 
> Enough with the "hater" bullshit. I thought the episode sucked and was nothing but a two hour soft core Cinemax porn blow job for the Rock. Using the hater excuse is so weak.


Was there a majority that didn't want Rock back? doubt it. The majority wanted to see him back, like it or not and it was evident from the ratings and WM buys. That is fine that you thought the show suck, its your opinion but I wouldn't be surprise to see you or any that usually trash WWE next week watching again.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> wwe should stop sucking the rocks dick
> 
> why have a royal rumble when dick sucker gets a automatic mainevent see ya next year dick sucker


By your logic, how was that making Rock the dick sucker. Damn.

Try again.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I swear I'm not one of those people that goes "I'm quitting RAW after this night, goodbye WWE", but what the fucking fuck? 

Is this The Rock we all knew and loved? Honestly, my memory is shit, but that doesn't stop me from recalling that the Rock used to hate EVERYTHING and used to rip on EVERYTHING. This happy "aww thank you" Rock is a far cry from the Rock that hated Mick Foley's attempts to suck up to him. This is a far cry from the Rock that used to deny the hottest chicks. This is just too much.

Add Super Cena, a freaking David Otunga push, no Daniel Bryan (I guess this one isn't that big of a deal), and a MAIN EVENT BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION WITH NO INTERFERENCE and you've got a formula for shit. Vince McMahon truly is insane. Instead of building up his own talent, he'll invite Pitbull and Maya to make RAW "part of pop culture". What he doesn't understand that RAW become relevant by going against all of that in the early days (besides guests that actually served a purpose, like Mike Tyson). I would've preferred a birthday celebration with actual wrestlers doing SOMETHING, hell ANYTHING. 

But on the bright side, at least we have a guarantee of a SuperCena rampage going into Wrestlemania. Ugh, the sad part is that I will be here next week, even after this bitching. I paid for Wrestlemania and Extreme Rules, and the latter pay per view did pay off, but as a fan that has paid for this product, it truly does blow sometimes.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The WWE advertised this show for like 2 months as "his" birthday celebration.
The morons didn't get it though, they didn't get that the WWE was celebrating the Rock, they didn't get that they were celebrating his birthday in his home town.

No they thought it would be one segment and the rest of the show would be filled with CM Punk and the rest of the back being irrelevant.

Frankly the Rock deserved this and more
For all the shit you gave him for 7 years he came back. Hes actually giving you a match with Cena and hes actually on TV again. Now if you expected the WWE to treat him like some random guest host and not the greatest of all time then you were sadly mistaken.

Vince and the WWE were sucking his dick? No how about they were paying homage to the guy who is making wrestling relevant again.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

[NEXUS1]THE ROK IS FUKIN AWESUM U GO WACH UR FUKIN PG JON SENA. IF U SMEL WUT IM COKIN[/NEXUS1]


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> even shawn or flair's retirement wasn't this big of a deal and they actually gave their fucking ALL to the wwe
> 
> serious fuck this shit


1. Flair wasn't made in the WWE. His career in the 'E pales in comparison to what he did in the NWA and WCW. Rocky contributed more to the WWE and had a bigger impact as well.

2. I doubt spending two hours realizing that one of the greatest superstars of all time will never wrestle again would be a smart move. Retirements like Flair's and HBK's aren't something you celebrate as they're often rather somber occasions.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> The WWE advertised this show for like 2 months as "his" birthday celebration.
> The morons didn't get it though, they didn't get that the WWE was celebrating the Rock, they didn't get that they were celebrating his birthday in his home town.
> 
> No they thought it would be one segment and the rest of the show would be filled with CM Punk and the rest of the back being irrelevant.
> ...


I agree with this for the _most part_. They did go a little too overboard with the confetti and the like.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

korndogg123 said:


> Rock, YOU'RE FIRED!!!!!!


That could've been a great angle.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i enjoyed watching Tough Enough more than i did Raw today. Opening promo was too long. and just seeing Super Cena again ruined it alot. I was hoping Miz won the title back but he didnt and Cena out cold from the shot with the belt as soon as the ref changes his decision he freaking gets up and moves like he just woke up and took a cold shower. He didnt look like h was hit with a steel briefcase, the Skull Crushing Finale or the WWE title at all. AA to Riler AA to Miz and Super Cena poses with no signs of hurting. WOW. Nexus dissention sucks. I liked the video for the rock it was cool cuz it seemed he was surprised by it. I know it was his bday but cmon. Rocks bday celebration ending was bigger than HBK, Edges and even Ric Flairs retirment


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Underscore said:


> That could've been a great angle.


That actually could've worked well enough to take him out until it's time for the build-up. Makes sense.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

W>C said:


> Was there a majority that didn't want Rock back? doubt it. The majority wanted to see him back, like it or not and it was evident from the ratings and WM buys. That is fine that you thought the show suck, its your opinion but I wouldn't be surprise to see you or any that usually trash WWE next week watching again.


I don't dislike the fact that he's back. I'm indifferent towards him. If the show next week is as bad as this one, then it will be trashed. If the show has more good than they have bad, I won't trash it. And you should know that when I'm given shit, I will talk about it whether it is WWE, TNA or LMNOP. I don't discriminate.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

RRS said:


> Wow you people beg for the Rock to come back but now start bitching for him to go back to Hollywood? And you wonder why you ungrateful fools don't get what you "want"?
> 
> Miss him with that shit.


Yeah, because its the same people who are giving these mixed messages.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I could see the creative team in the room now.

*McMahon:* What you got for Raw?

*McMahon puppet:* Cena/Miz rematch. Random tag match. Redo of Mysterio/Del Rio. And the women. 

*McMahon:* That's it? Smell that? Smells like bullshit. 

*McMahon's puppet:* Wait! That's a great idea. Let's use half the show's time dedicated to the Rock's birthday!

*McMahon:* That's a great idea!!!

*Triple H:* I'd rather put Shameus through a table again.

*McMahon's puppet:* Great. I'll start making phonecalls to some mainstream people. That will help our mainstream appeal as well.

*Stephanie:* What about Triple H vs Rock with HHH going over clean in 10 minutes? 

*Triple H: *You gotta consider it. 

*McMahon: *SHUT UP. You won't go anywhere near the Rock tonight. If he wants a birthday bash that takes up half the time of Raw. He's got it. I don't want to lose him again. This meeting is adjured.

*Triple H:* C'mon. Me and Shawn could come out and...

*McMahon:* SHUT UP.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> Yeah, because its the same people who are giving these mixed messages.


Kofi Kingston and John Morrison could have had a match on RAw tonight and people would still have found a way to bitch about it. It's the forum. It's what they do. Y'all make it seem like the Rock is gonna do this every week leading to WM with Cena. Sheesh calm down.


----------



## jordaro2002 (Sep 6, 2006)

I felt bad for the people that paid for 1st row seats to this edition of Raw.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

A six minute patriotic opening and everyone flips out and starts a "My Country Has A Bigger Dick Than Yours" contest.

Grow the fuck up kids.


----------



## Colsworl (Jun 3, 2006)

This was definitely better than the Raw in London the other week but that isn't saying much. Although I do tend to like unintentionally funny, promo heavy shows. So I'll give this a pass, it was very different from your typical Raw which isn't a bad thing every now and then.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I could see the creative team in the room now.
> 
> *McMahon:* What you got for Raw?
> 
> ...


Dude, I just completely imagined that in my head. Could totally see that happening. :lmao


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> Im sorry but I clearly remember in the chat for extreme rules last night
> everyone was saying it was 9/10 show and things were looking up
> 24 hours changes a lot


9/10? From the Christian marks maybe. The show sucked ass and Raw was diabolical at best.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jordaro2002 said:


> I felt bad for the people that paid for 1st row seats to this edition of Raw.


don't know why you would think they would have the same mindset as you.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Amber B said:


> What about the ones who couldn't care less if he returned or didn't return? I'm always happy to see wrestlers leave and have a life outside of this business. I wasn't itching or anticipating the Rock's return at all.
> 
> Enough with the "hater" bullshit. I thought the episode sucked and was nothing but a two hour soft core Cinemax porn blow job for the Rock. Using the hater excuse is so weak.


Go watch TNA.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Inertia said:


> 9/10? From the Christian marks maybe. The show sucked ass and Raw was diabolical at best.


So then apparently Kofi/Sheamus and Mysterio/Rhodes didn't happen, then. :side:


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

RAW wasn't the biggest piece of crap in the world. was the rock's birthday overdone? yes. were there some good points in it? yes. They had to touch on the Osama and America stuff, you can't just ignore it. the video package to start the show i thought was nice. instead of 45-55 minutes of rock promo overall they should've cut it done to 15 to start, 15 to finish and call it a day, nobody gives a shit about pitbull or whoever that chick was. Miz vs Cena was actually pretty good and had me on the edge of my seat (especially when Miz kicked out of the pin cleanly (cred)) Mason Ryan is looking like he's about to get a legitimate push and I'm ready to see him kick ass and be a legit heel. R-Truth and Morrison got in another fight. woo. do something else and please don't ruin the rivalry. ADR and rey is a whatever rivalry. ADR isn't getting a big enough pop to go right for Cena. Kharma showed up which was needed. and it ended in time for me to see Beardpocalypse. Not as upset as everybody else. but pissed they they didn't build up another rivalry.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I could see the creative team in the room now.
> 
> *McMahon:* What you got for Raw?
> 
> ...


hahaha stephanie :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Busbrain1 said:


> Go watch TNA.


What does that have to do with anything? TNA and the WWE both fucking suck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

As much as I hated the show tonight, this felt like a show that should've been saved for next year after the Cena match, which would likely be his last match ever. Then it would've actually made some sense as a tribute show and would have some emotion to help make it better. As a two hour over-the-top birthday party it was boring.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I could see the creative team in the room now.
> 
> *McMahon:* What you got for Raw?
> 
> ...


I did the McMahon "Shut Ups" in his voice in my head.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

scrilla said:


> What does that have to do with anything? TNA and the WWE both fucking suck.




















Take your pick.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Tribute show. LMAO. The birthday show was announced weeks ago. What's so hard to comprehend about this? The WWE doesn't build matches to PPV these days till like two weeks before the show anyway except when it comes to Orton or Cena. Same predictable shit.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I rarely pay attention to the RAW intro but I noticed Trips is in the package a fair amount

No idea if he's on an Undertaker contract of 2 stints a year (Summer and Mania) but I can see him coming back in the near future

As for people paying for front row seat, I wouldn't have minded personally. That being said we don't often get the E over here - especially not down south.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Dylanlip said:


> So then apparently Kofi/Sheamus and Mysterio/Rhodes didn't happen, then. :side:


Yeah they did because i had the misfortune of watching that shit unspoiled before Raw. 5 hours later and you can see the rut they're entering.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Dylanlip said:


> Take your pick.


i'll take sting and jeff hardy over a red X


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

scrilla said:


> i'll take sting and jeff hardy over a red X


It's working again.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao please tell me someone heard that fan: Batista wants his roids back!!


i did and i was waiting for someone on this forum to notice as well IMAO!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Busbrain1 said:


> Go watch TNA.


L..o..l. If that's truly your response then wow. Like I always say, justifying one show's stupidity with another show's stupidity does not make it right.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this Necessary Roughness looks awful


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so there was an advertisement for Raw in Boston July 11. now im wondering shoul i go. I hope Raw gets better


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

My god that was a bad show. The first match (the aborted woman's match doesn't count) didn't start until about 1 hour into the show. That's like TNA Impact.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks like WWE finally did an "appreciation" show that didn't end with the person being humiliated by the end of it. Was it worth it?... that all depends on whether you're a Rock fan or not. Plain and simple.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I enjoyed the show but I was expecting a lot of Rock. Miz losing was great as well. My only complaint is they only have three weeks until Over The Limit and booked nothing. Truth/Morrison and Miz/Cena look likely but nothing is booked.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

what a horrendous show. miz/cena was great and cena was really great in it but everything else was just horrendous


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought the opening segment started off well, but ended up going on way too long. I’m starting to think that not only should the Lawler/Cole feud have ended at Mania, but it should have ended with an angle that took Cole off TV for awhile. The random musical performance was strange. Actually, quite a bit of the show was strange.

When they showed the "Next: Morrison vs. Truth" graphic for 5 seconds before hurrying to a commercial, I was baffled. Thankfully they didn’t actually do that match virtually unannounced on this show.

Kharma’s Raw debut was pretty good.

Doing that Miz/Reilly backstage bit which devalued the draft on the show the week after the draft seemed dumb. While I disliked the finish and would have preferred they waited at least a week to have Miz get his rematch, I though Cena vs. Miz was a good TV match. The lack of wrestling in the first hour was very noticeable and frustrating.

I enjoyed Kofi/Rey vs. Swagger/McIntyre. I don’t know about redoing the Rey/Del Rio feud. I enjoyed some of the parts of their Smackdown feud that I saw, but I would rather see both guys move on to something else.

Kane vs. Mason Ryan was... something. The idea of a Mason Ryan singles push scares me. He’s really green.

The video at the end of the show was great, and random musical act singing Happy Birthday didn’t seem as strange or random as random musical act singing at the end of the opening segment.

There were a few good things on the show, but since everything was centered on the Rock, who I presume won’t appear again for a few months, they didn’t really do anything that gave people a reason to tune in next week which seems like a big mistake since I’m guessing they expect this show will do a big rating. I agree with those who said it would have made more sense to do this show after next year’s Mania. Is this another 3 week TV cycle between PPVs because they didn’t do much to set up matches (big ones at least) for that show which isn’t good given their recent buy rates? I’m not sure they even said what the name of the next PPV is or when it happens.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't really know what to make of Raw tbh. It was the absolute epitome of a WWE _entertainment_ show. I mean, I was expecting a Rock promo here and there but not the absolute love fest that occurred lol. Having said that though, I did enjoy his segments even if I feel like they served no purpose at all. It did seem a bit over the top for a birthday celebration and a 39th birthday to be exact. He wasn't even on a milestone lol. So yeah, I don't really know what to think.

As for the non-Rock stuff. Kharma OWNS so hard. I'm actually looking forward to diva segments now and its solely because of her. Awesome. Speaking of which, Miz looks naked without the title lol. I still think it was stupid to take the belt off him and I'm convinced that the only reason they did it was so that they could have that 2 minute segment with Cena and Rock. We are either going to get Miz/Cena at OTL or even Miz/Cena/Truth/Morrison. Why they couldn't have waited an extra month doesn't make any sense to me. 

One final note on Miz, he really has been 'made' imo. He's getting real superstar reactions every week and the match vs Cena actually had that big time feel to it reserved solely for the big time guys. When he kicked out of the AA with NO downtime in between him hitting the mat and Cena going for the cover, well, it was great and I'm glad because it really put him over. 

Now onto Cena. First of all I mark for the guy. But it's this type of shit that they pull with him that pisses people off and this is one of the few times that I get the hate. I'll say it again, I don't get why he is the champion right now because he doesn't need it and then to just get up and kill both Riley and Miz after playing dead from the title shot aggravated even me. I fully believe that he's going to hold the title until Mania 28 at this stage and I don't really know how to feel about it. This year should be about building much needed stars, not putting Cena over more than he needs.

Anyways, a lot of that was speculation so I'm going to shut up now lol. I will say this though, my interest in Raw has waned considerably after tonight. For the first time in a long time I actually think I'm more interested in SD because it feels incredibly fresh compared to Raw feeling stale as bread. 

One final thing, can you please stop returning for shitty fucking segments Vince? You used to come out and we would think something big was going down. Now you come out to give us nothing. DO NOT LIKE.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

i think the end is for the wm 1 million + and for them ignoring his impact after he went to movies


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

WWE is so awful right now. Tonight's show sucked, and i absolutely knew it was going to turn out like this. WWE can't make anything special happen these days. Everything just comes across as trying to hard. The Rock has lost it, he had one good moment and that was his return promo 2 months ago. I don't even want to comment on Cena either. I seriously don't understand how anyone over the age of 14 can stand this crap.


----------



## Troy31 (Aug 27, 2007)

RRS said:


> *Kofi Kingston and John Morrison could have had a match on RAw tonight and people would still have found a way to bitch about it*. It's the forum. It's what they do. Y'all make it seem like the Rock is gonna do this every week leading to WM with Cena. Sheesh calm down.


Shockingly people have different opinions and don't universally agree on one thing.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I dug Raw for the most part.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

liked most of raw.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Well Del Rio will be busy tonight.. sucks he has to stay and clean all the confetti and balloons.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

I was dreading the Rock thing, I knew right there we were losing half the show. And then the army went and killed Osama. And we lost another quarter for that. (Not that that is a bad thing or I mean anything offensive, just saying, I dreaded the fact that we'd lose MORE airtime, and sure enough).

Crappy show all in all. Noone was pushed anywhere, except Mason Ryan, and no fueds were made. The only real highlight WAS Mason Ryan really, I'm intrested if we finally have a guy capable of y'know, hurting Cena. We started off with a good year, but I'm sorry, if Cena is gonna have that fucking belt for 8 months, I'm gonna freak.

Also, Kharma, she seems TOO CREDIBLE for anyone to face on the Divas roster. Beth Pheonix is the only person I can picture fighting her, for everyone else, its basically Scotty 2 Hotty vs the Undertaker's streak, in other words, a horrible squash match. Fucking Pancake fest. Not that I have a problem with them, I like seeing heels beat faces, always refreshing with WWE's current product, where it DOESN'T HAPPEN. Not clean at least.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

My problem is that although I'm okay with Miz losing...........will they actually let Cena hold the title until WM28....the match dosen't really need the title to sell, and this eliminates having both this match and a WWE title match as well.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well this week's RAW was okay only. It was bad at times but it was enjoyable too. I'm glad we only had to put up with Cole's heel antics in the opening segment. It did take long to develop but it got him off the show and we got to hear more of JR's commentating.

The R-Truth/Morrison feud has gotten intense and that is good to see. I'm still wondering what song is Truth going to use for his entrance. Maybe this is a way of the WWE trying to figure that out too?

So is Kharma going to be a heel or a face? So far, she's only been HARMing the heel divas right? Kelly Kelly looked so hot with her scared look when Kharma arrived. Lol...

Cena/Miz was the match of the night though. This match should've been what we saw at WM 27. Cena retaining the title with the ref's reversal of the decision was not a good idea at all. This is just making all the fans hate on Cena even more. He's supposed to retain his title the right way. Not by this. Good job WWE because the haters will continue to hate. Cena really doesn't need the title too.

Looks like Alberto Del Rio got drafted to RAW only to scout his former Smackdown wrestlers and feud with one of them. I think we have seen Rey Misterio vs Del Rio for the 100th time already. I lost count. It's taking him a long time to reach his destiny as it is for Clark Kent to become Superman in Smallville right now.

So Mason Ryan is getting a push already? The dude doesn't even have a character so I wonder how this is going to work. But it goes to show, as long as your big and muscular, that's going to get you somewhere.

The ending was ok. I thought a swerve was coming but it is nice to see this for The Rock. He's been gone so long that doing all this was necessary to celebrate for what he did for the WWE.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> It really makes me want to ditch this forum. Rock was like a messiah to these dorks for _months_ but when he just does what he does best and they somehow don't like it they just shit on him and leave him for dead.
> 
> Just a bunch of attention-whoring geeks is all they are.


+1.

You jackasses get 52 raws a year. Chill the fuck out.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Raw was all right. I wish they did more for Rock's birthday, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HullKogan said:


> Raw was all right. I wish they did more for Rock's birthday, but it wasn't bad.


what more did you want?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

This was a great Raw. A good follow up to the amazing PPV from last night. Let's hope Smackdown can be good, too!


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

XxPunkxX said:


> ..okay dude I'll be totally honest that isn't funny to the least bit.


Yes it was.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Terrible show.

Some stupid American patriotism, despite the fact Bush could of had Obama 10 years ago without crippling his economy and getting thousands of people killed. 

WWE's insistance on making Cena the only guy worth pushing, A boring Morrison / Truth feud, Mason Ryans green ass making the Corre on smackdown look pathetic, An average tag match and many Rocky video clips I don't care about.

Kong was rather cool though and so was the Christian video clip.

Also, we get a rehash of either ADR vs Kofi / Mysterio. Joyjoy..


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

As a non-American, I have to say that the sickly beginning of the show made me want to change the channel. I think I hate the "USA", "USA" chants more than anything in the world - just horrible. Also it may be an American company, but it's a show broadcast to millions around the world, and you have to understand that not everybody wants to see or hear America suck its own dick all the time.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

If there was one thing this show exposed, it's that there are a bunch of goofy little geeks disguised as legitimate posters running around this place. Actually having the gall to bitch about the REAL biggest draw left in the industry. The ONLY MAN ALIVE that could add a spark to the downward spiral that was the WWE in 2011. Unbelievable. [email protected] to see more of Drew Mac, Mason Ryan, Cena, and other weird bullshit like that.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I knew I would come on here to mostly bitching and moaning. The IWC is a fickle beast, they like one thing one moment and then hate it the next. Constantly changing their minds, thinking they know what's best for the company blah blah blah. If the IWC was in control, ratings would go down the toilet. As a collective group, myself included, we don't know what the hell we're talking about.

However, seeing as it's a mere 3 weeks before the next PPV it probably wasn't a good idea to have half the show dedicated to a birthday celebration. This is partly the problem with WWE these days, they have too many PPVs and they don't use what little time they have wisely.

Saying that, as a huge Rock fan it was nice to see him finally get some long overdue recognition and respect from Vince and the WWE. Ever since he left in 2004, he was only casually mentioned by WWE and was never given the full appreciation for his contributions the way Hogan, Flair, Austin etc were. They treated Rocky as if he was some fairly popular midcarder a decade ago. 

It was a nice touch to have Vince come out and thank Rocky for coming back and for everything he's done. You could see Vince getting chocked up and emotional when he was talking. It's pretty clear Vince probably regrets not doing everything he could to keep Rocky from leaving years ago. 

So, it seems like Mason Ryan is getting the Batista treatment. We'll probably see him as an unstoppable monster for the next few weeks/months, slowly breaking away from Nexus until they try and stop him going to the top and then Mason will just destroy them. Is WWE hoping he'll get super over this way?

If Cena holds the title from now until Wrestlemania, the fans will be desperate for Rocky to kick his ass. Not a wise move to make your number 1 babyface that hated. Who knows, time will tell.

Did anything else really happen on the show? Personally, I enjoyed seeing The Rock so much. But don't hate on the guy for this, it probably wasn't his idea. He seemed genuinely surprised to see Vince and Mia etc.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hrrible show. At least Cena/Miz was decent for a tv match.

About Cena holding the belt, there are three options:
1) Cena holds the belt for 8 months, which will be extremely boring but does give the belt some credibility (wheter you like it or not)
2) Cena loses the belt soon, reclaims, loses, etc. giving him a lot of reigns before WM28. Which would be even worse.
3) Cena keeps the belt for 5 months, loses and they find a way to keep the belt out of the WM28 match.

It will be 1. I'm hoping for 3 though.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> As a non-American, I have to say that the sickly beginning of the show made me want to change the channel. I think I hate the "USA", "USA" chants more than anything in the world - just horrible. Also it may be an American company, but it's a show broadcast to millions around the world, _*and you have to understand that not everybody wants to see or hear America suck its own dick all the time*_.


Agreed, also all Bin Laden could have been killed years ago, although TripleHFan09 would disagree with me.

Pretty decent Raw, Mason Ryan looks bigger everytime he's on screen now. Keep improving the product and leave the American lovefest shit at the door.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Thought it was a Great Raw. Everyone seemed to have a lot of energy. Cena Vs. The Miz was a great match, way better then their WM match. Kharma had a good Raw debut, hot crowd for the most part, The Rock stuff was entertaining and the rest was perfectly fine. Not much to bitch about from me.

I didnt mind the patriotism. It was a big occasion. 
America can say "We got Bin Laden, what the fuck have you other countries done as of late?? Thats right, NOTHING! Oh wait, UK had that shitty wedding"

I think patriotism is hard for people in other countries to understand. Its on a whole different level in America from what ive seen.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> Thought it was a Great Raw. Everyone seemed to have a lot of energy. Cena Vs. The Miz was a great match, way better then their WM match. Kharma had a good Raw debut, hot crowd for the most part, The Rock stuff was entertaining and the rest was perfectly fine. Not much to bitch about from me.
> 
> I didnt mind the patriotism. It was a big occasion.
> *America can say "We got Bin Laden, what the fuck have you other countries done as of late?? Thats right, NOTHING! Oh wait, UK had that shitty wedding*"
> ...


When something like that gets rammed down your throat especially considering the UK have had two chances in the past few years to kill Bin Laden but weren't allowed because like I said in another thread the U.S. wanted the 'glory' kill, that's when patriotism sucks.

Plus your Swedish, your the last nationality that should be commenting on other people's countries, what have you ever given the world apart from my flat pack coffee table?


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> As a non-American, I have to say that the sickly beginning of the show made me want to change the channel. I think I hate the "USA", "USA" chants more than anything in the world - just horrible. Also it may be an American company, but it's a show broadcast to millions around the world, and you have to understand that not everybody wants to see or hear America suck its own dick all the time.


The company is owned and operated by an American so if Vince McMahon wants to go all patriotic that's his business.

The same as following 9/11 they had that special episode of Smackdown as well as all the Tribute To The Troops specials.

This is a big moment for all Americans really, as the man responsible for a major terroist act has finally been brought down and If Vince McMahon wants to use his television program to celebrate that fact that's fine with me.

Hell the United States distributor of the Raw television show is named the USA Network, Coincidence?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

heyman deciple said:


> The company is owned and operated by an American so if Vince McMahon wants to go all patriotic that's his business.
> 
> The same as following 9/11 they had that special episode of Smackdown as well as all the Tribute To The Troops specials.
> 
> ...


Wait...

I thought Bin Laden was dead not Bush?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Honestly this was one of the worst raws ever.

Rock and his big ego hogging the limelight. He is as bad as hulk hogan is. What in the hell was the point of the birthday celebration apart from feeding Rock's ego?  

How did this help WWE? It helped the Rock but it actually hurt the rest of the WWE roster as they played 2nd fiddle to rock. Many of the guys were not given an opportunity to have a match because Rock was too busy celebrating his damn birthday.

Anyway where has rock been for his last 7 birthdays?

They should have just had rock come out after raw went off the air and then filmed his birthday celebration and put it on wwe.com or as a dvd extra. In no way should have this crap be put on tv and in absolutely no way should this have gone on as long as it did.

We had a WWE title match and that didn't even go on last fpalm I tuned in to watch a wrestling show not a 2 hour birthday celebration. At least now some people are starting to see rock for what he is. He is growing stale with every appearance he makes because all he does is say the same old nursery rhymes and do the same old moves.

As for the USA USA chants, don't even get me started on how stupid this made the crowd look.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Slimm Doc said:


> When something like that gets rammed down your throat especially considering the UK have had two chances in the past few years to kill Bin Laden but weren't allowed because like I said in another thread the U.S. wanted the 'glory' kill, that's when patriotism sucks.
> 
> Plus your Swedish, your the last nationality that should be commenting on other people's countries, what have you ever given the world apart from my flat pack coffee table?


I can understand some people dont enjoy it, but let them have their fun. Its not like they got a lot of celebrate now days with their shitty economy. Have they had anything to celebrate since 9/11?? They need this and like America usually do "Bigger is always better", so they will go all out. Have no problem with that. And it was for 1 show ffs.

Volvo, we are saving lives every fucking day 8*D


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Freaking god, Raw was AWESOME! Rock IS the greatest *Superstar *of all time, he proved it again.

Really entertaining show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> If there was one thing this show exposed, it's that there are a bunch of goofy little geeks disguised as legitimate posters running around this place. Actually having the gall to bitch about the REAL biggest draw left in the industry. The ONLY MAN ALIVE that could add a spark to the downward spiral that was the WWE in 2011. Unbelievable. [email protected] to see more of Drew Mac, Mason Ryan, Cena, and other weird bullshit like that.


How butthurt can you be that not everyone busted a collective nut over Rocky?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

They really got the Rocks segment all wrong. You have to have something better than ****ng Mia and that other bald cunt. Really, would it have been that hard to get Austin in for the night to have a beer with him at the end instead of ****ing balloons and confett? Would it have been that hard to get ANYONE who's ever had anything to do with the Rocks great history in the WWE? Just really puzzled me, it's like Vince went out of his way to get that part of the show wrong, it's actually difficult to make a segment with the Rock look bad, the Cole stuff was great until the bald penis lookalike came along. They should have replaced the gay ass happy birthdays which no one cares about with some of his best WWE moments, to teach those 5 year old Cena fanboys why he's The Rock and Cena never will be.

Not the worst Raw ever, but so disappointing.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

X-Static said:


> You won't be keeping it till Wrestlemania Cena.


He's going to win it 6 more times between now and then.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

The thing about this forum is that it's hard to tell when people complain all the time or never do, but I can assure you that I am a big fan of the current WWE product, and rarely complain about an episode. Saying that, man, that was one of the worst Raw's I've ever seen. New World Heavyweight Champion demoted to a quick backstage chat? 20 minutes at the opening and another 15 at the end of the show of pandering to the lowest common denominator fans and the people of Miami (did they forget that people watching at home might not be from there?). The WWE Championship match was solid, obviously, and worked really well. The tag match was fairly good too, so I won't take anything away from them.

I'm more annoyed about what there *wasn't*, rather than what there *was*. This is the first Raw since the draft, coming off the back of one of the best WWE PPV's in recent years. So what do we get? 45 minutes of ego inflating for The Rock, 15 minutes of morons chanting "OOH ESS AY! OOH ESS AY!" and a little solid entertaining matches thrown in between.

At one point in the evening I seriously thought they were trying to make us hate The Rock and make him come over as the cynical, self-obsessed "Hollywood" Rock that he was in 2003, because honestly, that's what the show was like.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Freaking god, Raw was AWESOME! *Rock IS the greatest Superstar of all time*, he proved it again.
> 
> Really entertaining show.


No. Hogan and Austin are, and it's not my words, it's Vince himself that said it.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

All I know is the only people complaining about the WWE being patriotic are the people from other countries as if they haven't done tribute to the troops and shows celebrating country before this.

As for the Rock
If this was a chance to celebrate how much the Rock has done for the WWE why not do it. "Oh wait" I forgot the IWC thinks Edge and Christian deserved another week covering his retirement.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

bboy said:


> Honestly this was one of the worst raws ever.
> 
> Rock and his big ego hogging the limelight. He is as bad as hulk hogan is. What in the hell was the point of the birthday celebration apart from feeding Rock's ego?
> 
> ...


Oh god, the point of having a Rock heavy show is ratings. If the Wrestlemania buyrate has taught us anything it's that the Rock is a draw and a show heavy on the Rock will be more successful than business as usual.

And if your tuning in to watch a "wrestling" show your watching the wrong show hell your watching the wrong company as Vince McMahon loves to remind us, he's so much more than a wrestling company. He's entertainment  But as far as entertainment goes this delivered. This would have done nothing for the company as a DVD extra or a dot com segment and been pretty stupid.

You have the proven greatest draw currently in the business and your going to feature him in a off air bit. Now that would be stupid.

Plus going in, this entire show had been advertised as a Rock birthday celebration.

Lastly, the audience bought their ticket and can chant it if they want, no different than a baseball game over the weekend doing the exact same thing in the middle of play.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

I think some people on this forum saying "it's only one guy" seriously underestimate the importance (both symbolically and literally) of Osama bin Laden and the significance of his death. He wasn't "some terrorist" he was the leader of al Qaeda. Even if you don't believe he was responsible for the attacks on 9/11, (he did take credit for them), he was still responsible for the US Embassy bombings in 1998. I don't see any reason to make disparaging remarks against Americans nor anyone who would find solace in the fact that the leader of an organization that has planned and perpetrated acts of terrorism, both in the United States and abroad, has, after ten long years, been brought to justice.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I live in the UK and I loved the patriotism on last night's Raw.

I would have thought something was wrong had there not been any mention on Raw last night.

Some wrestling fans are very selfish and it sickens me really.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well I live in the UK and I loved the patriotism on last night's Raw.
> 
> I would have thought something was wrong had there not been any mention on Raw last night.
> 
> Some wrestling fans are very selfish and it sickens me really.


welcome to the internet my friend... shit like this is almost routine


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Roler42 said:


> welcome to the internet my friend... shit like this is almost routine


I've been here a long time but I swear it gets worse as each year passes by.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That was a really, really bad RAW. It was a pretty good 10 television match for the title surrounded by 2 hours and 20 minutes of bullshit. You'd really want to watch 80 year old women get kissed by 40 year old men and Great Khali in a tooth fairy outfit than a damn wrestling match?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-really WWE? You realise that the threat of terrorism is higher than ever?
-Pitbull? cmon.
-so glad R-truth took out jomo. Didn't want to watch that match.
-I just realised Orton isn't on RAW anymore ;_;
-so are people marking out for R-Truth? he still sucks.
-mmmm maryse :lick:
-honestly dont think kharma is gonna last too long in wwe. Once Kharma has been toppled, there will be nothing else for her.
-wowww the title match is not the main event. guessing we're gonna see another title match at the end
-4 of the most boring and mediocre wrestlers in a tag team match. Will the boredom be quadrupled?
-another mysterio and adr feud? WHY
-so mason ryan is already going solo. who's mason ryan?
-oh my its vince mcmahon.
-would've been amazing if cena and vince turned on the rock
-lol this show was all about the rock. dont blame wwe though, seeing as rock is the only draw in wrestling today
-miami was a very hot crowd


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I've been here a long time but I swear it gets worse as each year passes by.


i know dude... looks like all of these kids either never saw the rock during his prime, or kinda forgot that he's not on every single RAW

or the mere fact that this was advertised as his birthday pary from the begining fpalm


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Roler42 said:


> i know dude... looks like all of these kids either never saw the rock during his prime, or kinda forgot that he's not on every single RAW
> 
> or the mere fact that this was advertised as his birthday pary from the begining fpalm


It was just one of those rare episodes where it was centered around a certain theme mixed in with a major news story that all Americans and the world over should be rejoicing about.

"Oh but the WWE did nothing to further storylines for Over the limit and it's only in 3 weeks"

So what? 

It's not like it's an important PPV and most people don't bother buying it and just stream it anyway.

My point is this one episode was about other things besides just building towards another PPV.

Get over it.

Things get back to normal next week.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to watching five or six matches on Smackdown this week.

I wish the tag team match would have been a Fatal 4 Way match for the US Championship. Alberto del Rio could have cost Rey Mysterio the match and it would have been much more effective. Not to mention it was a patriotic show so they should have their United States Championship on the line. Just saying.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

way to much The Rock.

I like the team of SWAGGAH & McIntyre, give them the gold!!
WTF what that Pitbull guy??
Kharma is a monster, poor Maryse. 
Mason Ryan is HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> *way to much The Rock.*
> 
> I like the team of SWAGGAH & McIntyre, give them the gold!!
> WTF what that Pitbull guy??
> ...


Guess what though? He won't be there next week. Problem solved. LMAO.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

I love Rock as much as the next guy for his previous amazing work in the 'E but this RAW was really bad. Stupid backstage and celebrity segments. They aren't getting the best out of him whatsoever, I really hope they can capture a piece of what he had before he left but I wont get my hopes up.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

They now have two RAW's to build for Over the Limit. Surely its gonna be a buildup PPV for Capitol Punishment.

What are we getting from the RAW side?

ADR vs Rey?

Cena vs Miz? (Even though he lost his rematch)

Kharma involved?


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Jonathan Coachman tweeted last night, that this episode of Raw was the best episode in 5 Years.

And I concur.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

CC91 said:


> They now have two RAW's to build for Over the Limit. Surely its gonna be a buildup PPV for Capitol Punishment.
> 
> What are we getting from the RAW side?
> 
> ...


 exactly no proper fall out from ppv, one less raw to build the ppv all because of rock birthday party.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

They use two Raws to build towards PPVs not named Summerslam or Wrestlemania...the only matches that get ANY promotion are Cena/Edge/Orton/HHH matches over the last 5 years. LMAO.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

John Cena vs. The Miz for the WWE Championship
John Morrison vs. R-Truth
Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto del Rio
Kane & Big Show vs. CM Punk & Mason Ryan for the WWE Tag Team Championships

Those are matches I can see happening at Over The Limit. Don't be surprised if Smackdown only gets about two matches in this PPV.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> I can understand some people dont enjoy it, but let them have their fun. Its not like they got a lot of celebrate now days with their shitty economy. Have they had anything to celebrate since 9/11?? They need this and like America usually do "Bigger is always better", so they will go all out. Have no problem with that. And it was for 1 show ffs.
> 
> *Volvo, we are saving lives every fucking day* 8*D





MrWalsh said:


> All I know is the only people complaining about the WWE being patriotic are the people from other countries as if they haven't done tribute to the troops and shows celebrating country before this.
> 
> As for the Rock
> If this was a chance to celebrate how much the Rock has done for the WWE why not do it. "Oh wait" I forgot the IWC thinks Edge and Christian deserved another week covering his retirement.


Sizzle, how did i forget the Volvo  (awesome cars too)

Tribute to the Troops is a fine program, I have nothing but respect for those in the armed forces in the UK and America.
Although the world has just given what Bin Laden wanted, made him a martyr.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

bboy said:


> Honestly this was one of the worst raws ever.
> 
> Rock and his big ego hogging the limelight. He is as bad as hulk hogan is. What in the hell was the point of the birthday celebration apart from feeding Rock's ego?
> 
> ...


it was ONE FUCKING SHOW out of the whole year. Calm the FUCK down dude. If you didn't want to watch it guess what you didn't have to. 51 other raws suck 51 other raws without the Rock but u people wanna bitch and moan about one show in particular? Get some fucking perspective.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The hate The Rock is getting is fucking ridiculous. RAW has sucked the whole year and this one was actually an improvement.


----------



## Quatrix (Feb 5, 2011)

Was there some kind of closed captioning system for the crowd in Miami? No one there speaks English.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Raw was horrible. Cena/Miz was decent until the ending. Everything else - horror.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I fell asleep near the end


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Um this is a C&P from another board and there's references to other users in there (who are actually posters on this board but yeah)

Yeah I can see why Cal wasn't a fan. Show was all based around Rocky but I enjoyed it a lot. I guess if you like Rock then you'll like the show and if not then you probably wont. The in ring promos were kinda pointless and didn't achieve anything but it's better than a 10 minute Ron Killings promo. Backstage skits were much better than the ones at Mania too. The Koslov, etc one was typical WWE "comedy" but Rock was great and there was a Ron Simmons DAMN! too which made up for it. Thought the Mae Young skit was great. Vickie was brilliant. Dolph looks like a total jobber now with that haircut and they even portray as him as a total goofball jobber too. Talking of goofballs, they had all the usual wacky characters and jobbers at the "party" and then there was Danielson in amongst them. Sad times. Cena showed up and hinted at Mania being a title match. Not sure if I'd prefer it to be non title. Probably would. Thought it was odd that Eve was paying no attention to this big Rock/Cena face off. In fact nobody seemed bothered by it and they were just all chatting away whilst Rock & Cena had this big moment of sorts. Bourne sorta paid attention and tried to get everyone else to with a "oh shit look at this" look that everyone ignored. Nattie so super cute too btw. Brother was passing through during the first promo around the time when Pitbull came out and it was so cringeworthy. Also Vince made the best entrance pose ever when he came out and they completely botched the camera shot of it. It was more of a thank you Rock for saving Mania 2 years in a row then building towards anything. There's a whole year to build towards Rock/Cena so I wasn't too bothered about that.

Cena/Miz had an AWESOME (no pun) match too. Be interested in hearing what others on here thought of it. Guessing sterling will be the only one who actually watches it though unless Cal goes back to watch it after seeing this. Was gonna skip it myself for the reasons Cal mentioned but then I had a small glimour of hope that it might be better with TV time and there was obviously gonna be big finish because there was no way there was gonna be a title change and I didn't see Miz losing clean. Crowd was scorching hot for this and I just hope this kind of crowd transcends to a big stadium crowd for Mania next year. Miz was acceptable in the sense that he didn't do anything to annoy me immensely and he wasn't bad. He was probably better than Cena actually in this. Screw that he definitely was. Worked his ass off and his control segment was good, largely helped by the crowd and the fact they didn't have to drag it out for PPV time. I enjoy Riley so blatantly interfering more often that not. Makes the match more interesting and stop's Miz's heat segments dragging. Yeah he did get drafted but apparently he's contracted to The Miz so fuck the draft. FU kickout was an awesome spot. Totally didn't expect it. Finish was booked really well too. Loved it. Best Miz match bar the PPV match with Danielson of course.

Kharma was awesome again. Really hope they dont have her just as a babyface laying out heels because that would suck.

Mason Ryan's been on TV for like 4 months now and this was the first time they've highlighted him and made him look great. Fuck me they put him over huge in this match. Sucks that Punk seems to be working with Kane & Show for now.

Glad that it seems as though Rey & Del Rio appear to be getting the singles PPV match that they never got too. Kofi was awful even by his ludacrisly bad standards in the tag. He just had a nightmare where he didn't get anything right. Drew had some awesome moments but they keep making him looks weak too often that it's hard to take him seriously atm.

Truth is a rare breed of guy who could do literally nothing to make me watch him. Only maybe Danielson as his opponent would make me consider.

Forgot to mention how awesome the Rock/Cole stuff was too. Cole can still be incredible, allbeit not so often atm and Rock compliments him perfectly.

Wasn't a whole lot of build to anything but I thought the show rocked. One of few Raws that I've actually cared to watch and haven't been annoyed by any part of the show. Truth segment probably would have but I skipped it and it seemed short and to the point anyway. Plus there was a fucking great Cena/Miz match too.*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I was glad Miz didn't win, not because of the screwjob ending, but because nothing pisses me off more than one day reigns. But nothing.
The Rock's famous buddies wishing him well was nice. Ellen was funny.
Vince McMahon got teary eyes, lol

OH and, the Rock said bitch. Twice. That's right attitude era fans, freak the hell out.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I had no problem with Raw whatsoever. I don't know what people expected out of a birthday celebration episode.

I would have lol'd if Cena pooped the party by attacking Mia while she was singing Happy Birthday with a shit eating grin on his face.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Rock wins again


> *-- ESPN.com covered The Rock's appearance on WWE Raw last night, noting the numerous references to Miami sports and appearances by Heat stars Dwayne Wade and LeBron James.*
> 
> "Was it World Wrestling Entertainment's Monday Night Raw, or a University of Miami football pep rally?" ESPN opened their coverage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I quite liked Raw this week, i thought there was a little too much focus on The Rock but i'm going to cut the WWE some slack on that issue because i guess the company has to make him look like a really big deal to the younger fans who perhaps don't know who he is. Despite lasting at least 30 minutes, i enjoyed the opening segment particularly the interaction between Rock and Cole.

The Cena/Miz title match was good, a vast improvement on their Wrestlemania match to say the least but i think they went a bit overboard at times though, Miz kicking out of Cena's finisher is something that should be saved for a PPV not an episode of Raw.

The tag team match was okay but nothing spectacular, Kane/Ryan was what it was but i thought this match was very oddly placed on the show.

Overall i guess this was an enjoyable episode of Raw, especially if you're a fan of The Rock.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dxtreme90 said:


> Kermit the fro... wait ... MIZ


OMG, I thought I was the only one who thought that The Miz looked like a frog!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> That was a really, really bad RAW. It was a pretty good 10 television match for the title surrounded by 2 hours and 20 minutes of bullshit. You'd really want to watch 80 year old women get kissed by 40 year old men and Great Khali in a tooth fairy outfit than a damn wrestling match?


Welcome to typical PG WWE Comedy. It is nothing new, you should be used to it by now.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Decent show. Disliked all the 'USA IS AWESOME PEOPLE' bits. Congrats, after 10 years, almost a million deaths, almost 2 billion spent, you found one guy and killed 'em. Won't change shit. 

Truth is made to be a heel. Knew it all along and I wonder why they took so long to turn him.

The Miz/Cena swerve was nicely done, I was genuinely surprised until The Miz hid the belt so obviously.

Wonder what the hell they are doing with Riley.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

oh and:

ZACK RYDER WAS ON TV 0MG ~!~!~!~!~*!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm only getting round to watching it now ut...>Ryder was at The rocks birthday, no doubt that'll be in the next video.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Looking back at the Kane vs Mason match,I'm still very surprised how Mason fully became a bad-ass powerhouse out of nowhere!,He pushed down Kane as if he was a lightweight and 2nd push even send Kane to the outside/kept slamming him around the ring/blocked the chokeslam&taking him down/then speared Big Show where Show actually got some bit of air time!!

I was a fan of his in FCW,But few weeks after he came in and join Nexus I thought he would go nowhere and I thought Kane would squash him here,I'm very curious&interested
where they go with this.

With Punk&Nexus being confused,I'm guessing they won't be able to control him and mason will go kicking ass&taking names!?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh and, Mason Ryan for new tag team champion


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just felt they overdid it with The Rock's birthday.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Steph's Lover said:


> I quite liked Raw this week, i thought there was a little too much focus on The Rock* but i'm going to cut the WWE some slack on that issue because i guess the company has to make him look like a really big deal to the younger fans who perhaps don't know who he is.* Despite lasting at least 30 minutes, i enjoyed the opening segment particularly the interaction between Rock and Cole.
> 
> The Cena/Miz title match was good, a vast improvement on their Wrestlemania match to say the least but i think they went a bit overboard at times though, Miz kicking out of Cena's finisher is something that should be saved for a PPV not an episode of Raw.
> 
> ...


Are you out of your fucking mind? The Rock is MUCH, MUCH bigger than anyone in the WWE. Do I got to start posting the reports from fans that were there last night that said all the Cena kids with his shirt on were chanting "ROCKY! ROCKY" in cult-like fashion. There's no looking like he's a big deal...he IS. He just saved WM from being a colossal failure this year. NOTHING in the world can change that fact.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh and Mae Young <3


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

could have chose a better song for his package, and used better footage as well. I mean, like his wrestling matches.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

For what it was, this RAW was fine. Not a great wrestling show and they went a bit overboard on The Rock stuff and the patriotism but ah well, who cares? It's just fun to see him back. His opening segment with Cole was funny and it nice to see them reference the past between the two and The Rock/Vince interaction was good too. The ending was certainly spectacularly done.

Cena/Miz was a good match, better than their Wrestlemania match for my money and they did a good job making Kharma and Mason Ryan look dominant. Looking forward to seeing what they do with the both of them.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm generally surprised this thread didn't devolve into a "MY COUNTRY IS BETTER THAN YERS" type of ordeal, or something along those lines.

Anyway, some of the stuff was just stupid, rather than have some bald penis dude, and a bunch of celebrities thanking the Rock, they could have just had older matches shown or something.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Brimstone-x said:


> I'm generally surprised this thread didn't devolve into a "MY COUNTRY IS BETTER THAN YERS" type of ordeal, or something along those lines.


Should have been on when RAW started, it was world war 3 in text form


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq8UMuscm0c

Thought that was the best part of The Rock stuff all night


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Terrible RAW. Very, very, very boring. 

It was nice to have the little anthem and celebration of Osama's death at the beginning but I'm not a blind Rock like the rest of this forum, EVERY SINGLE SEGMENT THAT INVOLVED THE ROCK SUCKED!

The Michael Cole segment, sucked. Backstage sucked. And those birthday shout outs were so not funny. Lastly, his corny ass celebration at the end sucked!

Cena/Miz was the best thig of the night and just goes to show a match doesn't have to be a technical work of art to be great. It had good storytelling, emotion and excitement. I also liked the push of Mason Ryan. WWE did a great job. 10/10 for Mason Ryan's booking. Now that's how you make an impression.

But the whole show was booked terribly. Why was Cena vs Miz not the main event? The show felt as if they just had Rock come out., talk some senseless shit and the matches were just booked on the fly. It's like they walked up to any random guys backstage and said 'Ok go on"

Seriously why buy Wrestlemania when we got Rockamania for free last night?

2/10


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Khali in a Fairy suit........:lmao:...fpalm...:stupid:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

This Raw basically made up my mind - fuck WWE. I liked the celebrity bits and didn't mind the lack of wrestling, but seeing Koong go out there and basically say "no more hot women" really is the final straw.


----------



## Saudi (Feb 2, 2011)

what did this sign mean ( i mean hands up in a certain way )

thanks in advance


----------



## JPUK (Apr 6, 2011)

first off the patriotic stuff didnt bother me one bit i'm from the UK and there's none of that here which is a shame i wish there was. the show itself great was entertaining and the matches actualy very good outside of a ppv.
And to the people saying no storytelling or anything moved forward were we watching the same show ? i saw alex riley vs the miz being set up rey vs adr and r-truth vs morrison and maybe a push for mayson ryan


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

Saudi said:


> what did this sign mean ( i mean hands up in a certain way )
> 
> thanks in advance


I dont know either. But i guess 'U' of USA, maybe?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is the sign of his former football team in college.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The JPH said:


> This Raw basically made up my mind - fuck WWE. I liked the celebrity bits and didn't mind the lack of wrestling, but seeing Koong go out there and basically say "no more hot women" really is the final straw.


Are you really this much of a mark? Do you not understand how wrestling angles work?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The JPH said:


> This Raw basically made up my mind - fuck WWE. I liked the celebrity bits and didn't mind the lack of wrestling, but seeing Koong go out there and basically say "no more hot women" really is the final straw.


Ehm, _what_?


----------



## lestervai (Apr 12, 2011)

farooq rules! haha


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hm, interesting that they put the jersey on Michael Cole, when they've got their very own Bay-stater in John Cena. Wonder why no one thought of that one..


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

Lol, too much bashing going on We don't have to have the same old crap each and every weak,it was also planned in advanced,I know I quite enjoyed the rock, and the matches we did have,where high enough quality to make the show. miz vs cena was great, kharma's debut was awesome, the tag match was decent . next week it won't be all about the rock so hush 

- Former WWE announcer Jonathan Coachman wrote the following on Twitter after RAW this week: "Best Raw in 5 years.Wow.Savor these nights.Greats don't come around everyday.I think if you have watched long enough you know that."


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Lance Storm's Thoughts On Monday Night's Raw

Quick TV Thoughts 
WWE: RAW May 2, 2011 

- I really enjoyed this show. Rock is always great and his addition to RAW really made this show fun. Dude sure does sweat. 

- The clips from the Sept 13, 2001 SD show really hit me emotionally. That was such a memorable, incredible night. I'm not even an American and I got so emotional when I stood on that stage in Houston that night, listening to Lilian belt out the most amazing version of the US National Anthem I've ever heard. I was so glad she was brought back to do it again. 

- So far I'm really enjoying the R-Truth - John Morrison deal. That very first promo was a struggle but since then it's been good and for my money the most interesting R Truth has been in WWE. 

- While I don't like World Title matches on TV for free, I thought this was a solid match with good drama and really worked to keep Miz strong after losing the title. I did think they screwed up the finish by waiting too long for the ref to see the title belt. With Riley already in the ring it would have made more sense for the ref to assume Riley brought the belt into the ring after the match to award Miz his Title, than to decide Miz must have cheated and reverse the decision. 

- I really liked Kharma, her entrance music and video was awesome and I am already more interested in Kharma than anything they've done with the Divas in years. I'm looking forward to seeing Kharma work with Beth, Natalya, and Gail. Three great possibilities. 

- Not a big Mason Ryan fan. Sure had one hell of a tan though. 

- I think the entire show also benefited greatly from Jim Ross and Jerry Lawler calling the show once they got rid of Cole. JR is still the best in the business and he and Lawler just make the show better. 


Source: Stormwrestling


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I didn't like the Rock's opening promo when i was watching it live on TV, but when i looked back again and saw it on youtube, it was actually pretty great. that whole opening segment was great, until pitbull came out. the fans seemed to love it though.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> could have chose a better song for his package, and used better footage as well. I mean, like his wrestling matches.


They couldn't do that because it would show him owning HHH too much. They will never air the Fully Loaded 99 promo from the Rock on HHH again because he shitted on that idiot and it had more truth and venom in it than any shoot promo before that point.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> They couldn't do that because it would show him owning HHH too much. They will never air the Fully Loaded 99 promo from the Rock on HHH again because he shitted on that idiot and it had more truth and venom in it than any shoot promo before that point.


Isn't that the promo where he mentions HHH and The Kliq hugging at MSG?

Yeah, that wasn't fake or play acting.


----------

